# What Can Hexeract Do that Other Synths Can't? - Part 2



## Auddict

*HEXERACT BY AUDDICT
*
THE NEW GENERATION OF SOFTWARE SYNTHESIZER

*



*

Available as a standalone app, VST/AU/AAX plugin on both windows and mac









www.hexeractsynth.com


----------



## lp59burst

Since the definition of "Black Friday" has been somewhat blurred lately do you mean the _actual_ day after Thanksgiving in the US which would be tomorrow 11/24 or just sometime in November?   
As a very happy full USE owner I'm staying tuned for your announcement with great anticipation...


----------



## enCiphered

And thank God its not a kontakt instrument!!


----------



## Auddict

lp59burst said:


> Since the definition of "Black Friday" has been somewhat blurred lately do you mean the _actual_ day after Thanksgiving in the US which would be tomorrow 11/24 or just sometime in November?
> As a very happy full USE owner I'm staying tuned for your announcement with great anticipation...


Tomorrow


----------



## Auddict

enCiphered said:


> And thank God its not a kontakt instrument!!


Yes and we had to invent time travel to go back and finish it in time


----------



## Michael Antrum

Oooh, it isn't Symphonic Kazoo is it ?

Colour me intrigued....


----------



## MaxOctane




----------



## Auddict

mikeybabes said:


> Oooh, it isn't Symphonic Kazoo is it ?
> 
> Colour me intrigued....


In a very strange way, funnily enough, this comment isn't so absurd, and you'll see why once this is released


----------



## Wake

Do you have an estimate time when it will hit? Doing too much refreshing across multiple manufacturers' websites at the moment. And it's technically already tomorrow.


----------



## aaronventure

Auddict said:


> In a very strange way, funnily enough, this comment isn't so absurd, and you'll see why once this is released



Wait, you don't mean... No way. No fuckin' way.


----------



## sostenuto

No Kontakt5 ?? Hmmmm ...... Will watch , but interest dimming .....
Kontakt 5 dominates most of what I do ..... If this measures up to Spectrasonics, then who knows ??


----------



## jadedsean

Synth?


----------



## Auddict

jadedsean said:


> Synth?


You'll have to wait and see!


----------



## LamaRose

Is it still _yesterday_ where you're located? It's still _today_ here, but I just got through talking with a friend from _tomorrow_. He wanted to know when you're releasing the new library, but I told him he already missed it, but that I'd let him know all about it as soon as it's released here. This is all Einstein's fault.


----------



## jadedsean

Auddict said:


> You'll have to wait and see!


I know but its a struggle, i'm excited to see whats coming


----------



## SchnookyPants

This is really "*N*", isn't it.


----------



## JonSolo

Hexeract...hmmm based on the name.

Six different sound sources/types of synthesis, that can be blended/morphed, ala Wavestation-ish, with wavetable and wav import and sourcing. Hybrid sampling/synth engine for each source and a field of arps that also work in tandem with the sounds like Thrill, but more melodic and all of it controllable soundwise via x/y pad.

Interacting with a Hex station.

Of course I am probably way off base.


----------



## enCiphered

sostenuto said:


> No Kontakt5 ?? Hmmmm ...... Will watch , but interest dimming .....
> Kontakt 5 dominates most of what I do ..... If this measures up to Spectrasonics, then who knows ??



I said no kontakt because I really hope that Hexeract as a VST will allow manipulation or processing of our own, precious audio content or offer an import function. Lets keep our fingers crossed..


----------



## Iskra

Intriguing.... it's already today here!


----------



## gregh

Iskra said:


> Intriguing.... it's already today here!


it's 6:40 in the evening of a Friday here


----------



## Iskra

It's 9.41 a.m. here, so 8.41 in the UK. Let's give the folks at Auddict some time to grab their coffee and turn their computers on. 
PS
@gregh 9 hours of difference from you! Where are you located my friend?


----------



## gregh

Iskra said:


> It's 9.41 a.m. here, so 8.41 in the UK. Let's give the folks at Auddict some time to grab their coffee and turn their computers on.
> PS
> @gregh 9 hours of difference from you! Where are you located my friend?



Brisbane in Australia, I did a sabbatical in the UK in 2006, Sussex Uni, lived in Brighton with the family and loved it


----------



## Iskra

gregh said:


> Brisbane in Australia


Ah ok, I'm just around 3000 kms away from your antipodes  (Spain here)


----------



## Wake

Waiting with baited breath to see whether the bold claims in the OP are justified,
especially with the UVI Falcon at $100 off leering at me from another tab.


----------



## Auddict

enCiphered said:


> I said no kontakt because I really hope that Hexeract as a VST will allow manipulation or processing of our own, precious audio content or offer an import function. Lets keep our fingers crossed..


Counting the hours down now, let’s tease a bit more...

Everything you’ve said are things hexeract can do, just a few of many many things


----------



## enCiphered

Auddict said:


> Counting the hours down now, let’s tease a bit more...
> 
> Everything you’ve said are things hexeract can do, just a few of many many things




Crazy... I´m already your customer!!!


----------



## drdrdr

Wow, looks very amazing. Can't wait..


----------



## Anders Bru

This got me really intrigued! Excited for the big reveal


----------



## Auddict

www.hexeractsynth.com


----------



## ysnyvz

I like description of the video:



> This is a video showing blah, and blah and what you can do blah. Use blah to do blah and then blablablah. Hexeract bla bla bla with lba makes bla and you can then bla for bla.


----------



## Auddict

ysnyvz said:


> I like description of the video:


Now what on earth could you be talking about? 

Of course we spent so much energy developing the synth that we lost our minds near the end


----------



## D Halgren

Specs and manual anywhere? Looks interesting.


----------



## enCiphered

Bought.. downloading..


----------



## Anders Bru

Damn, this looks really cool! The interface looks sick! I'm gonna wait a little bit for some more videos showing the actual synth. How long will the Black Friday discount stand? Very tempted...


----------



## Auddict

D Halgren said:


> Specs and manual anywhere? Looks interesting.


Plenty of specs on the website:
www.hexeractsynth.com

Manual very soon to come (within a few days)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Auddict said:


> www.hexeractsynth.com




Exceptional looks really promising, pure, and sounds good.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Really liked the video. The sound of it, and I like what I'm reading on that web site. Would be great to see one quick overview of it in action (like a playthrough). I own a few Auddict libraries and like them a lot. But since this is not a Kontakt vst, but one on its own, I'm more curious to learn about its workflows and how it works in general before committing, although the price is really attractive.


----------



## D Halgren

Auddict said:


> Plenty of specs on the website:
> www.hexeractsynth.com
> 
> Manual very soon to come (within a few days)


I was asking more for technical specs. Installation size, OS minimums, RAM requirements, etc. Is it going to cripple my machine?


----------



## Mystic

It looks interesting but I feel like it shouldn't have been launched without a walkthrough and other videos. Due to the limited discount time being that it's part of the black friday sale, it's really relying on impulse buys since we can't see what this thing is or does.


----------



## kimarnesen

I took the chance and bought it. Guess they'll refund it if it's not as good as the description or trailer?


----------



## Auddict

All sounds in the video are also included as presets, worth mentioning


----------



## Auddict

Grizzlymv said:


> Really liked the video. The sound of it, and I like what I'm reading on that web site. Would be great to see one quick overview of it in action (like a playthrough). I own a few Auddict libraries and like them a lot. But since this is not a Kontakt vst, but one on its own, I'm more curious to learn about its workflows and how it works in general before committing, although the price is really attractive.


We aim to release an in-action video tomorrow, the day after at the latest, there’s so much to show, so we’ll be releasing a LOT of videos


----------



## Grizzlymv

for those who took the chance and bought it already, would you mind sharing some bits of info like download size, resources usage and most of all, impression on ease of use / overall fun with it? I guess my main concern/question is the flexibility / ease of use of this unknown new engine. We only see small screenshots of the UI so kind of hard to get the feel of it.


----------



## kimarnesen

Grizzlymv said:


> for those who took the chance and bought it already, would you mind sharing some bits of info like download size, resources usage and most of all, impression on ease of use / overall fun with it? I guess my main concern/question is the flexibility / ease of use of this unknown new engine. We only see small screenshots of the UI so kind of hard to get the feel of it.



Just about to download a 1GB zip file.


----------



## Wake

Right click and view image on some of those screenshots and you'll find a decent sized picture on almost all of them.

The per note feature sounds wonderful, the video sounds fine, but yeah, we need system requirements badly at this moment.


----------



## muziksculp

Looking forward to More info. , demos, and videos..Before the special sale ends to better evaluate it.

So far looks and sounds very good, and interesting.


----------



## Mystic

Auddict said:


> We aim to release an in-action video tomorrow, the day after at the latest, there’s so much to show, so we’ll be releasing a LOT of videos


How long is the sale going to last for? I think a lot of us want to have a chance to see the videos and with it being a holiday weekend, it's a little harder than normal.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi everybody,

I am Christoph, the main developer of the HISE engine that powers this new synth and was working on the tech internals for this plugin. I'd like to chime in and provide some of the hard facts and system requirements.

I spent a few years tweaking the engine to be as fast as possible so you can believe me that almost none of your precious CPU cycles are wasted 
However, Hexeract can be a quite demanding plugin offering up to 8x unisono voices with three oscillators and using a fast arpeggiator you'll get a voice count of 400+ voices pretty easily (in total you have 3 x 256 voices). However it is scalable, and there's a setting where you can apply a voice limit in order to match your system power. There's also a "ECO" button which uses half of the unisono voices with the click of a button, so you can quickly check what the optimal voice count is.
I was developing the plugin using an old Macbook pro 2012 and it runs pretty smooth there with a CPU usage between 5% and 40% (for the real big patches with hundreds of voices). The memory usage is rather small, all samples are streamed from disk (actually the images are using the most memory in the plugin).

After all it's kind of like with video games: if you've got a fast system, you can play in the highest resolution, but if not you can still enjoy the gameplay...

Anyway, I am curious how it performs on your machines, so let me know how it goes. We've been working like crazy on this but I think it came out pretty fine.


----------



## erica-grace

Auddict said:


> We aim to release an in-action video tomorrow, the day after at the latest, there’s so much to show, so we’ll be releasing a LOT of videos



Great! How long will this intro price be on for?


----------



## Wake

Thank you for the prompt answer Chris!

Are there other envelopes available apart from the usual adsr?


----------



## chrisboy

Well I do have a few other envelopes built in HISE, however for HEXERACT we just used the AHDSR envelope because it's the most popular one.


----------



## kimarnesen

32-bit and 64-bit VSTi plugin, stand-alone application, and AAX. I just picked a preset I knew I would like and it's so perfect that I haven't tried any other presets yet  The "Strings with a Vocal sheen" with 2 instruments together, using about 7.5MB RAM and 4-9% CPU. Maybe not very useful, just wanna have some fun with it for a while.


----------



## chrisboy

Thanks man. You really can get lost in there


----------



## sostenuto

kimarnesen said:


> 32-bit and 64-bit VSTi plugin, stand-alone application, and AAX. I just picked a preset I knew I would like and it's so perfect that I haven't tried any other presets yet  The "Strings with a Vocal sheen" with 2 instruments together, using about 7.5MB RAM and 4-9% CPU. Maybe not very useful, just wanna have some fun with it for a while.


What hardware/software are you running ??


----------



## Wake

Hey, @kimarnesen, would it be too much to ask for a couple of seconds of audio? Pretty please.


----------



## drdrdr

damn! definitely some badass sounds in there! Foghorn FTW


----------



## Pablocrespo

When does the black friday discount ends?


----------



## Auddict

Also would like to mention, HEXERACT currently contains around 160 presets, and it’s worth mentioning that we’ll be releasing an extra few hundred for all users at no extra cost, spread over two or three packs, to complete a super strong and varied collection. 

The manual is very near completion and we’ll have loads of material to release in terms of videos/tutorials etc. It’s such new terrotory that there are so many features to be discovered, and they certainly aren’t all immediately apparent. The thing is unbelievable, and funnily enough it looks like even we will be discovering more and more things we can create with it for the foreseeable future


----------



## Auddict

drdrdr said:


> damn! definitely some badass sounds in there! Foghorn FTW


Everyone seems to love this sound, unbelievable! Maybe we’ll work on a preset pack of foghorns  enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto

Mac Pro developer. Any 'cross-checking' for PC Users? 
Favorite dude, _Pluginguru_ also develops only on Mac Pro /Logic and once in a while, some minor issues for us PC guys.


----------



## drdrdr

Auddict said:


> Everyone seems to love this sound, unbelievable! Maybe we’ll work on a preset pack of foghorns  enjoy!




+ symphonic Kazoo Pack, por favor ))


----------



## Auddict

sostenuto said:


> Mac Pro developer. Any 'cross-checking' for PC Users?
> Favorite dude, _Pluginguru_ also develops only on Mac Pro /Logic and once in a while, some minor issues for us PC guys.


I personally work on a PC, it’s been thoroughly used by me believe me, Christoph and I have been testing back and forth on different platforms, every DAW known to man which supports the thing as far as I can think, annnnnnd we will be releasing it on the iPad too


----------



## stfciu

Unfortunately I need to revise my bf plans :/ hopefully it's not too late  count me in! You're doing really great job!


----------



## lucor

For how long does the Black Friday Sale last? Really tempted, but would like to see some walkthroughs first.


----------



## Lode_Runner

lucor said:


> For how long does the Black Friday Sale last? Really tempted, but would like to see some walkthroughs first.


I would also like an answer to that question, please Auddict.

Sounds in the video are absolutely lush. Really looking forward to more info... and that intro price is amazing! Incidentally I notice this one's in dollars not pounds.


----------



## chrisboy

> Mac Pro developer. Any 'cross-checking' for PC Users?

Just using the hardware in order to test both OS. I am doing 99% of the development work on Bootcamp with Visual Studio. I am switching regularly between the OS for testing.

Also all major hosts are tested. Cubase, Logic, Ableton, REAPER, ProTools and even FL Studio with it's adorable habit of constantly switching buffer sizes should run fine


----------



## Wagtunes

I just found out about this from a friend (thanks Jon) and just by the sound demo it sounds amazing. My only concern is that it will run on my PC. Not so much as far as specs (I have a pretty powerful rig) but because let's face it, new software can have bugs and on some DAWs they simply don't run well or at all. And without a demo to try, just to see if it at least works without crashing, it's a scary proposition, even at half price. Still, I feel if I don't act on this now at this price I am going to kick myself in the morning.

I will definitely go broke this Black Friday.


----------



## rlw

I am very interested also but need to see the other videos or demos first. Hope this sale last while they release the other videos. Will be watching


----------



## Auddict

Lode_Runner said:


> I would also like an answer to that question, please Auddict.
> 
> Sounds in the video are absolutely lush. Really looking forward to more info... and that intro price is amazing! Incidentally I notice this one's in dollars not pounds.


As per usual, we won’t be unfair and announce or decide an end date before we feel there are plenty of videos and manuals to cater for everyone. Obviously we want to release a general overview, a manual (almost ready), and then we want to of course do all sorts of different videos on how the synth can perform in other genres and styles.

The music we have up now is very big and ambient, orchestral, film score-y, but hexeract can also create awesome hybrid and drier sounds, or dubstep wubs, or EDM plucks etc etc  and we want to demonstrate this


----------



## emasters

Quick question since no manual yet... where are the samples located in an OS X install? The stand-alone needs to point to the correct directory, and I'm not have much luck finding it. Found the presets directory, and the download and install went fine. Probably an obvious location for the samples folder, but I'm missing the obvious here.


----------



## sostenuto

chrisboy said:


> > Mac Pro developer. Any 'cross-checking' for PC Users?
> 
> Just using the hardware in order to test both OS. I am doing 99% of the development work on Bootcamp with Visual Studio. I am switching regularly between the OS for testing.
> 
> Also all major hosts are tested. Cubase, Logic, Ableton, REAPER, ProTools and even FL Studio with it's adorable habit of constantly switching buffer sizes should run fine



Cool Reply ! You have clarified nicely for PC concerns.


----------



## Auddict

emasters said:


> Quick question since no manual yet... where are the samples located in an OS X install? The stand-alone needs to point to the correct directory, and I'm not have much luck finding it. Found the presets directory, and the download and install went fine. Probably an obvious location for the samples folder, but I'm missing the obvious here.


When you are prompted to “install samples”, click that and select the hr1 file downloaded along with it in your zip


----------



## chrisboy

> Quick question since no manual yet... where are the samples located in an OS X install?

Basically on OSX the samples MUST be stored inside the user's Music folder if you want to access them from within a sandboxed host like GarageBand, so this is the default location: ~/Music/Auddict/Hexeract/Samples.

However you are free to move the folder wherever you like. In this case you have to point the plugin to the new location in the settings menu.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Great, thanks for confirming Auddict that I'm safe to wait. 

PS I'm not so interested in Dubstep, EDM etc. I would love to hear some demos with Pink Floyd-esque Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Welcome to the Machine etc style synth (I'm not a Dinosaur).


----------



## rlw

Auddict said:


> As per usual, we won’t be unfair and announce or decide an end date before we feel there are plenty of videos and manuals to cater for everyone. Obviously we want to release a general overview, a manual (almost ready), and then we want to of course do all sorts of different videos on how the synth can perform in other genres and styles.
> 
> The music we have up now is very big and ambient, orchestral, film score-y, but hexeract can also create awesome hybrid and drier sounds, or dubstep wubs, or EDM plucks etc etc  and we want to demonstrate this


Great, glad to know we will hear and see more before the pricing changes. What I heard, I liked very much since I need film score-y ...


----------



## Auddict

Lode_Runner said:


> Great, thanks for confirming Auddict that I'm safe to wait.
> 
> PS I'm not so interested in Dubstep, EDM etc. I would love to hear some demos with Pink Floyd-esque Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Welcome to the Machine etc style synth (I'm not a Dinosaur).


This is definitely a sound achievable with HEX


----------



## Auddict

If anyone wants to share any crazy sounds they create with HEX, please do, I’m sure Christoph is with me on this, that we’re very interested to see what you guys start to create with it!


----------



## JonSolo

Holy....this thing sounds AWESOME! Geez, I get your excitement now. Just been playing a few minutes and it is inspiring for sure. I cannot wait for the additional presets. Maybe you guys can create a way for users to share, though I can see this thing being supported by 3rd party devs.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi JonSolo,

just open the preset browser, click on "Show Folder" and upload the .preset file


----------



## JonSolo

chrisboy said:


> Hi JonSolo,
> 
> just open the preset browser, click on "Show Folder" and upload the .preset file


Yes I know how to save a preset. I was talking about sharing them online.


----------



## Auddict

JonSolo said:


> Yes I know how to save a preset. I was talking about sharing them online.


This is a great idea, we will definitely think about it!


----------



## TheKRock

emasters said:


> Quick question since no manual yet... where are the samples located in an OS X install? The stand-alone needs to point to the correct directory, and I'm not have much luck finding it. Found the presets directory, and the download and install went fine. Probably an obvious location for the samples folder, but I'm missing the obvious here.


emasters did you have any luck getting the presets to work in Logic? I can find them easy enough but hez can't see them still...


----------



## Quasar

On first impression, I am definitely interested. Auddict is making some fairly HUGE claims about its sonic and workflow capabilities, however, and I echo what others have said about wanting more specific info before committing. Looking forward to checking this out further.


----------



## Auddict

Quasar said:


> On first impression, I am definitely interested. Auddict is making some fairly HUGE claims about its sonic and workflow capabilities, however, and I echo what others have said about wanting more specific info before committing. Looking forward to checking this out further.


And completely justified  everything is well on the way


----------



## KarlHeinz

I can only say I am very impressed and strangely it is just what I have imagined it would be without any knowing about it.

They just have taken their absolutely great "orchestral" sounds to Avalon and here I am dreaming away 

I wont understand the "modular synth" capabilities and all the other hidden treasures without manual and additional videos cause it is just to far from the "standard" synth kind of thing but it dont worry me. And if I think about the additional stuff to come.....

Only real downer for me so far: just could not find the "master volume" for the sound and the volume of the presets is just THAT silent that I hear nearly nothing in my normal song environment where I just loaded it. And changing the volume of the soundsources will change the sound but thats of course not my intention. Maybe I have just overseen that "master volume" button


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> I can only say I am very impressed and strangely it is just what I have imagined it would be without any knowing about it.
> 
> They just have taken their absolutely great "orchestral" sounds to Avalon and here I am dreaming away
> 
> I wont understand the "modular synth" capabilities and all the other hidden treasures without manual and additional videos cause it is just to far from the "standard" synth kind of thing but it dont worry me. And if I think about the additional stuff to come.....
> 
> Only real downer for me so far: just could not find the "master volume" for the sound and the volume of the presets is just THAT silent that you I hear nearly nothing in my normal song environment where I just loaded it. And changing the volume of the soundsources will change the sound but thats of course not my intention. Maybe I have just overseen that "master volume" button


Strange, as presets were all adjusted to just about not clip... the master volume is the grey slider just to the left of the preset display at the global toolbar


----------



## kimarnesen

sostenuto said:


> What hardware/software are you running ??



Slave: VEP 6 on Windows 10. 
Master: Cubase on iMac


----------



## Auddict

TheKRock said:


> emasters did you have any luck getting the presets to work in Logic? I can find them easy enough but hez can't see them still...


Can’t see presets? That’s strange, so what is there when you open the preset browser?


----------



## emasters

Auddict said:


> When you are prompted to “install samples”, click that and select the hr1 file downloaded along with it in your zip



There was no prompt to install samples. Just a dialog asking what folder the samples are located in -- that's it. So does the .hr1 resource file need to get expanded into samples, and if so, how? I suspect this issue is that step that did not happen during install or the initial startup, and now all I have to point to is the .hr1 resource file (which clearly doesn't work). I tried rerunning install, but no luck with the samples. Suggestions on how to install the samples?


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

emasters said:


> There was no prompt to install samples. Just a dialog asking what folder the samples are located in -- that's it. So does the .hr1 resource file need to get expanded into samples, and if so, how? I suspect this issue is that step that did not happen during install or the initial startup, and now all I have to point to is the .hr1 resource file (which clearly doesn't work). I tried rerunning install, but no luck with the samples. Suggestions on how to install the samples?



Same issue. Emailed.


----------



## KarlHeinz

"Strange, as presets were all adjusted to just about not clip... the master volume is the grey slider just to the left of the preset display at the global toolbar "

Sorry, did not find the "quote", first post in here....

O.k., found the slider, but it is already turned full to the right....thats really strange indeed, it is no metal song, just a sketch of a chill ambient kind of tune. Some kontakt libs for background, engine 2 with a little bit of forest kingdom, some riff/plug kind of stuff, not even a drum so far.....But what really wonders me that the volume of the soundsources is between 10-20 % in the presets I have looked so far (of course the "aery" ones like the spiritual winds for example) and with these settings their is really kind of nothing to hear if I turn the preset on. And I could change the volumes of the soundsources but then I would change the whole sound. Strange.


----------



## kimarnesen

Wake said:


> Hey, @kimarnesen, would it be too much to ask for a couple of seconds of audio? Pretty please.



I think I'm gonna let the developer present their demos first, it will give you a better impression than what I can come ut with this soon.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Short question as long as there is no manual: what does the "keyfol" button exactly mean and does ?


----------



## W Ackerman

emasters said:


> There was no prompt to install samples. Just a dialog asking what folder the samples are located in -- that's it. So does the .hr1 resource file need to get expanded into samples, and if so, how? I suspect this issue is that step that did not happen during install or the initial startup, and now all I have to point to is the .hr1 resource file (which clearly doesn't work). I tried rerunning install, but no luck with the samples. Suggestions on how to install the samples?



Same problem.


----------



## Wes Antczak

I did not see any mention of system requirements. Or is this one of those "if you need to ask then don't bother" kinds of things. Hexeract seems and sounds pretty impressive. But I know it won't be much fun if my system isn't up to the task.


----------



## Lode_Runner

JonSolo said:


> Yes I know how to save a preset. I was talking about sharing them online.





Auddict said:


> This is a great idea, we will definitely think about it!


If you do, it'd be great to allow other users to rate the user developed presets, with the option to sort by rating. That way the diamonds won't get lost in the mud.


----------



## lp59burst

emasters said:


> There was no prompt to install samples. Just a dialog asking what folder the samples are located in -- that's it. So does the .hr1 resource file need to get expanded into samples, and if so, how? I suspect this issue is that step that did not happen during install or the initial startup, and now all I have to point to is the .hr1 resource file (which clearly doesn't work). I tried rerunning install, but no luck with the samples. Suggestions on how to install the samples?





W Ackerman said:


> Same problem.


When you do the install and it asks for the "samples to install" point it to the "_Hexeract Resources 1.0.0.hr1_" file in the folder you extracted the "_HEXERACT 1.0.0.zip_" file into.

Then, if you don't want them installed in the default location (~_/Music/Auddict/Hexeract/Samples_), select where you want them installed instead.

I created a folder called _Auddict/Hexeract/Samples_ on one of my iMac's TB2 SSD's and installed them there and everything works fine.


----------



## chrisboy

> Suggestions on how to install the samples?

The installer (.pkg) does not extract the samples, but just copies the plugin files to the correct locations. You need to install the samples from within the plugin at first launch.

The .hr1 file is not the actual sample data, but an archive containing all samples (it uses FLAC internally to shrink the download size). Please try these steps:

1. The plugin will ask you for the location of the .hr1 file where you've extracted the downloaded zip file. Select it in the file browser and press OK.
2. Then you need to specify where you want to extract the samples. By default it's in the Music folder of the user home directory, so if you don't want to change this, just press OK. Then you'll see this dialog:






3. Just press OK and wait until it's finished. If all goes well, you should have a bunch of .ch1 files in the folder you specified as "Sample Folder".

The user presets should get extracted automatically when you launch the plugin for the first time.

Let me know if this solves your issues. I can just say it runs fine on Logic here


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

chrisboy said:


> > Suggestions on how to install the samples?
> 
> The installer (.pkg) does not extract the samples, but just copies the plugin files to the correct locations. You need to install the samples from within the plugin at first launch.
> 
> The .hr1 file is not the actual sample data, but an archive containing all samples (it uses FLAC internally to shrink the download size). You need to extract the samples on first load before you can use them:
> 
> 1. The plugin will ask you for the location of the .hr1 file where you've extracted the downloaded zip file. Select it in the file browser and press OK.
> 2. Then you need to specify where you want to extract the samples. By default it's in the Music folder of the user home directory, so if you don't want to change this, just press OK. Then you'll see this dialog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Just press OK and wait until it's finished. If all goes well, you should have a bunch of .ch1 files in the folder you specified as "Sample Folder".
> 
> The user presets should get extracted automatically when you launch the plugin for the first time.
> 
> Let me know if this solves your issues. I can just say it runs fine on Logic here



The problem is that it only does this on the first launch. If you screwed up like I did and didn't choose samples to install, there seems to be no way to get that prompt again.


----------



## emasters

chrisboy said:


> Let me know if this solves your issues. I can just say it runs fine on Logic here



Thanks for the suggestion - makes sense in terms of the process. The dialog box you posted did not show up at any point during install or the app's initial start. Given that the app is already installed, suggestions at this point how to invoke the dialog box to extract the samples? That's the part that I'm not clear on.


----------



## VinRice

Auddict said:


> Strange, as presets were all adjusted to just about not clip... the master volume is the grey slider just to the left of the preset display at the global toolbar



No... the output level is about 12db down in AU Logic land. The meter in the interface is not corresponding with the outside world. Also the levels of different pre-sets are all over the place. The sound quality seems very good but it's hard to audition presets when each one needs a different gain boost to actually hear them - up to 24db in some cases...


----------



## chrisboy

Yes. The plugin looks for a file called LinkOSX at this location:



Code:


~/Music/Auddict/Hexeract/Resources/


If it doesn't find one, it assumes the samples are not installed. Just delete this file and the dialog should reappear.


----------



## VinRice

I lucked through the install process - I didn't really understand what was happening but I clearly pointed things in the right direction 'cos the samples all extracted and loaded. Bit confusing.


----------



## emasters

chrisboy said:


> If it doesn't find one, it assumes the samples are not installed. Just delete this file and the dialog should reappear.



That worked - samples extraction dialog came up and did it's thing. Thanks!


----------



## chrisboy

Sure, no problem, enjoy


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

chrisboy said:


> Yes. The plugin looks for a file called LinkOSX at this location:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ~/Music/Auddict/Hexeract/Resources/
> 
> 
> If it doesn't find one, it assumes the samples are not installed. Just delete this file and the dialog should reappear.


Is that on a Mac? Because I'm not finding that folder or the file on my PC.


----------



## VinRice

Averaging about a 9db boost required for most presets


----------



## chrisboy

> Is that on a Mac? Because I'm not finding that folder or the file on my PC.



Yes. On Windows the file is called LinkWindows obviously , and can be found here:



Code:


%APPDATA%/Auddict/Hexeract/


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

chrisboy said:


> Yes. On Windows the file is called LinkWindows obviously , and can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> %APPDATA%/Auddict/Hexeract/



Obvious now.  Thanks!


----------



## elpedro

How big is the download?got dinosaur adsl here...


----------



## Wagtunes

elpedro said:


> How big is the download?got dinosaur adsl here...


I've been told it's 1 gig.


----------



## elpedro

Wagtunes said:


> I've been told it's 1 gig.


Cheers!


----------



## Wagtunes

Does anybody know if this sale is only for Black Friday? If it's just one day, where I am there's less than 3 hours left. At least a heads up on when the sale ends would be nice.


----------



## Grizzlymv

chrisboy said:


> Yes. The plugin looks for a file called LinkOSX at this location:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ~/Music/Auddict/Hexeract/Resources/
> 
> 
> If it doesn't find one, it assumes the samples are not installed. Just delete this file and the dialog should reappear.


What would be the path for Windows? I've installed it, and at some point I had a dialog where it asked for either the path of samples, or install them. I did change the path of samples, asked me to re-start the app, which I did, but that dialog never came back, so I assume the samples are not installed.


----------



## markleake

Wagtunes said:


> Does anybody know if this sale is only for Black Friday? If it's just one day, where I am there's less than 3 hours left. At least a heads up on when the sale ends would be nice.


They did give a heads up. They said it would last for plenty of time for them to put out the manual, videos, and demos. So yeah, won't end today.


----------



## Wagtunes

markleake said:


> They did give a heads up. They said it would last for plenty of time for them to put out the manual, videos, and demos. So yeah, won't end today.



Thanks, but I couldn't wait anymore. Done deal.


----------



## Grizzlymv

nevermind. figured out with the other posts.


----------



## elpedro

Right! took the plunge, bloody Aussie government took it's 10% GST-(tax robbery), fastspring seems to be the only payment gateway that likes to enrich the Ozzie (excuse for a) government, all my other Black Friday sins were left untaxed.I'll do up a little video and showcase some patches later. If the Auddict peeps object to that, I'll take it down. Downloading now......


----------



## Grizzlymv

I tried to set up a little stream to give you guys a quick raw overview, but I never tried that before (capturing the DAW on stream) and I just can't figure it out (probably too late here). Sorry. Unless someone have a quick tip on how to do it (Using Cubase 9 on Windows 10 using a Steinberg UR22mkII audio card). But, from what I've heard in the product so far, it's pretty darn good. Still trying to get used to the UI without any docs. Glad I took the chance with.


----------



## Lode_Runner

elpedro said:


> Right! took the plunge, bloody Aussie government took it's 10% GST-(tax robbery), fastspring seems to be the only payment gateway that likes to enrich the Ozzie (excuse for a) government, all my other Black Friday sins were left untaxed.I'll do up a little video and showcase some patches later. If the Auddict peeps object to that, I'll take it down. Downloading now......


Damn. Thanks for the heads up - I'll add that to the expect cost (thankfully that should only be about $14). The saddest thing is I don't think Fast Spring need to collect GST - overseas orders under $1000 AUD are considered low value imports and don't incur tax (I'm just not certain how this relates to a) electronic downloads b) licenses to use something where that license is held overseas, but it's definitely the case for physical imports). I could be wrong about this though - maybe Fast Spring are considered the importer?


----------



## elpedro

OK a little walk thru of some patches for all you Auddict Addicts....


----------



## markleake

Lode_Runner said:


> Damn. Thanks for the heads up - I'll add that to the expect cost (thankfully that should only be about $14). The saddest thing is I don't think Fast Spring need to collect GST - overseas orders under $1000 AUD are considered low value imports and don't incur tax (I'm just not certain how this relates to a) electronic downloads b) licenses to use something where that license is held overseas, but it's definitely the case for physical imports). I could be wrong about this though - maybe Fast Spring are considered the importer?


They do need to collect the 10% GST. As of July 1st 2017 all digital goods bought online from overseas (sites outside Australia) should have the 10% tax applied. It's only if they are physical imports under AUD$1,000 where the tax doesn't apply still. As of July 1st 2018 the 10% tax also has to apply to physical imports under AUD$1,000.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Alright. Love it so far! And the fact you can easily bring in your own samples open so much more possibilities. @Auddict Suggestion for a future update, as the list of Presets is very likely to grow quite a lot over time, having an option to add favorites, or 5 star rate the presets (which you could display right to the name, and ability to search by this) would be more than welcome.  Haven't found a way to use the Pitch Bend wheel with this (which could be very useful on many patches). I'm new to synth though, so maybe it's just me who need to learn more about synths quicker than I thought.


----------



## Lode_Runner

markleake said:


> They do need to collect the 10% GST. As of July 1st 2017 all digital goods bought online from overseas (sites outside Australia) should have the 10% tax applied. It's only if they are physical imports under AUD$1,000 where the tax doesn't apply still. As of July 1st 2018 the 10% tax also has to apply to physical imports under AUD$1,000.


----------



## chrisboy

> Haven't found a way to use the Pitch Bend wheel with this



Oops, we totally forgot about this one  I'll add in in the next version. Also your preset feature request makes sense, we'll think about something.


----------



## MaxOctane

I’m intrigued by this “Foghorn” patch. Someone please post a clip?


----------



## Auddict

MaxOctane said:


> I’m intrigued by this “Foghorn” patch. Someone please post a clip?


Tip- if anyone wants to beat us to it, play octaves around middle C area  the sweet spot

- Dorian


----------



## TheKRock

Auddict said:


> Can’t see presets? That’s strange, so what is there when you open the preset browser?


There is no prompt to install presets.


----------



## Auddict

TheKRock said:


> There is no prompt to install presets.


Presets are installed automatically, clicking the preset name in the middle of the global toolbar will bring up the menu. Samples on the other hand should be prompted to install, did they go in OK?


----------



## TheKRock

Auddict said:


> Presets are installed automatically, clicking the preset name in the middle of the global toolbar will bring up the menu. Samples on the other hand should be prompted to install, did they go in OK?


yup got it!! Thanks it sounds great!


----------



## KarlHeinz

Can anyone else confirm the problems me and vinrice have with far too silence presets ? It really impairs the listening and use of the presets. I would just assume the problem lies in too low volume from the three sound sources. As you can see in the picture, the grey master volume slider (which is by the way not an eye candy...) at the top is turned absolutely to the right but the volume of the soundsources is < 20 %.




And I really dont like to change something in the soundsource settings just to be able to listen to the presets in my daw/song environment.


----------



## KarlHeinz

As there has not been an answer to this one and it seems to change the sound drastically I repeat my question:

Short question as long as there is no manual: what does the "keyfol" button left of evry sound source exactly mean and does ?


----------



## Wake

Probably makes the filter cutoff frequency follow the keys you play?


----------



## Auddict

Wake said:


> Probably makes the filter cutoff frequency follow the keys you play?





KarlHeinz said:


> As there has not been an answer to this one and it seems to change the sound drastically I repeat my question:
> 
> Short question as long as there is no manual: what does the "keyfol" button left of evry sound source exactly mean and does ?


Yes that is correct, the filter follows the keys so you can get a more "even" sound across the spectrum.

Working on getting the manual out for everyone today, as well as a playthrough demo and demonstration of features


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Can anyone else confirm the problems me and vinrice have with far too silence presets ? It really impairs the listening and use of the presets. I would just assume the problem lies in too low volume from the three sound sources. As you can see in the picture, the grey master volume slider (which is by the way not an eye candy...) at the top is turned absolutely to the right but the volume of the soundsources is < 20 %.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really dont like to change something in the soundsource settings just to be able to listen to the presets in my daw/song environment.


Looking into this at the moment, as a few people reported it - very strange as I've re-tried on my systems and everything is at a normal level, so it's strange, but not something that should be too hard to work out  could you confirm your DAW and OS?


----------



## Mofi

When playing around with it, I noticed that, when I initialize it, load in the first OSC the Big Loud SBW patch, and patch a cable from Pan1 to LFO, and play around with the timing in sync mode, it crashes Cubase 9.5. This is a Win10 PC with 32 GB of RAM and 6 Core I7


----------



## Auddict

elpedro said:


> OK a little walk thru of some patches for all you Auddict Addicts....



Thank you for sharing, of course we don't object! We're very close to releasing the manual, and everyone find all sorts of new features and modulations not discovered yet 

You mentioned pressing the keys harder, if you want velocity to control volume, drag a patch cable from velocity "VEL" to the volume inputs of each oscillator


----------



## KarlHeinz

Operating system for silent presets problem:

win 7 64 bit, waveform 8.2.6 64 bit

Edit: just to get sure it has nothing to do with sometimes buggy waveform:
have tried in mulab 6 64 bit, just the same


----------



## Wagtunes

Question: Where are presets stored? I can't find a folder anywhere on my hard drive. If they are in fact stored internally in the software, that makes creating 3rd party libraries difficult if not impossible. That's kind of discouraging to 3rd party developers like myself. But hopefully I'm wrong and just don't know where the presets are stored. I did find the samples folder. But that's it.


----------



## Mofi

Also it seems as if the RELEASE parameter in the ENV section doesnt do anything. There is no difference if it is 0 or max


----------



## Auddict

Mofi said:


> Also it seems as if the RELEASE parameter in the ENV section doesnt do anything. There is no difference if it is 0 or max


If you click the little arrow in each OSC module, you get its dedicated amplitude envelope  The envelopes at the bottom need to be routed - click on a modulator output to drag a cable from it, to whatever input you'd like it to control

EDIT:
So the envelope at the bottom - if not routed to anything, will not do anything, just like a synth module which isn't patched in


----------



## W Ackerman

Wagtunes said:


> Question: Where are presets stored? I can't find a folder anywhere on my hard drive.



There is a "show folder" field in the preset browser, upper left corner.


----------



## Auddict

Wagtunes said:


> Question: Where are presets stored? I can't find a folder anywhere on my hard drive. If they are in fact stored internally in the software, that makes creating 3rd party libraries difficult if not impossible. That's kind of discouraging to 3rd party developers like myself. But hopefully I'm wrong and just don't know where the presets are stored. I did find the samples folder. But that's it.


When you open the preset manager, you'll see a button in the top left "show folder". Click it to bring up your preset folder location in your OS


----------



## Mofi

Auddict said:


> If you click the little arrow in each OSC module, you get its dedicated amplitude envelope  The envelopes at the bottom need to be routed - click on a modulator output to drag a cable from it, to whatever input you'd like it to control
> 
> EDIT:
> So the envelope at the bottom - if not routed to anything, will not do anything, just like a synth module which isn't patched in


I am well aware of this, thank you. the Attack, Decay and Sustain work, but not the Release


----------



## Auddict

Mofi said:


> I am well aware of this, thank you. the Attack, Decay and Sustain work, but not the Release


Are you referring to the OSC envelopes, or the envelope on the mod panel, and if the mod panel, what do you have it routed to?


----------



## Mofi

No to the mod panel. But I noticed that the OSC envelopes have an impact on the Mod panel. So if the Release in the OSC is in default, it will not effect the Release in the MOD, so in my example, changing the Release value in the MOD wont do anything. But when I switch to the OSC and change the value there, then it will work. So you basically have to make sure, that when working with the MOD Release, you have to raise the value of the OSC also to make it work. That was rather confusing because it doesnt work like this with the other parameters like ADS...


----------



## drdrdr

Mofi said:


> I am well aware of this, thank you. the Attack, Decay and Sustain work, but not the Release



ahh, i think i found it: The cabled AHDSR is second in line. When you click the little turn-around-arrow bottom-left of the OSC Panel you get to its own ADSR. The Release there, is on a low position, therefore the ENV Release doenst work, when it wants to "overwrite" the OSCs value.. When you crank the OSC Release up, it works fine..


----------



## Mofi

drdrdr said:


> ahh, i think i found it: The cabled AHDSR is second in line. When you click the little turn-around-arrow bottom-left of the OSC Panel you get to its own ADSR. The Release there, is on a low position, therefore the ENV Release doenst work, when it wants to "overwrite" the OSCs value.. When you crank the OSC Release up, it works fine..


yes, that is exactly what I was trying to say with my mumbling!


----------



## chrisboy

Yes that's right. If you add a Envelope to the Volume target via cable, you're basically using two envelopes for the volume.


----------



## axb312

Incredibly exciting stuff....Was considering getting Zebra but holding back as it seems a bit dated (yea I know this shouldn't matter coz its about the sound), this could be perfect for me.

What I would like to see:
1. At least 1000 presets (160 now+Auddict has said 100 in a bit, which I think is not even close to enough)covering a wide range of genres and styles that Auddict claims this synth is capable of doing.
2. A video or two on building some of the more advanced presets.
3. A manual (looking forward to this later today). 
4. Demo tracks
5. List of mods, oscillators, filters and envelopes.


----------



## mouse

Yep very exciting. New synth, very affordable intro price, unique sound. Interested to see where this goes as they have what looks like a solid foundation to build on


----------



## khollister

Wow - there are some very cool sounding presets in Peter's little drive-by video! This may be the desert for BF.


----------



## Auddict

khollister said:


> Wow - there are some very cool sounding presets in Peter's little drive-by video! This may be the desert for BF.





axb312 said:


> Incredibly exciting stuff....Was considering getting Zebra but holding back as it seems a bit dated (yea I know this shouldn't matter coz its about the sound), this could be perfect for me.
> 
> What I would like to see:
> 1. At least 1000 presets (160 now+Auddict has said 100 in a bit, which I think is not even close to enough)covering a wide range of genres and styles that Auddict claims this synth is capable of doing.
> 2. A video or two on building some of the more advanced presets.
> 3. A manual (looking forward to this later today).
> 4. Demo tracks
> 5. List of mods, oscillators, filters and envelopes.


We'll definitely be getting the presets upgraded for all existing users (free of course) up to at least 500 
All of the above on the way 

- Dorian


----------



## Auddict

by the way @elpedro mentioned some EDM sounds, which are definitely on the way with the coming preset expansions, but if anyone has any other particular wishes for what sort of styles they'd like to see, feel free to post here or let us know in an e-mail!


----------



## Wagtunes

So far, loving this. But BOY do I need a manual. LOL


----------



## Auddict

Wagtunes said:


> So far, loving this. But BOY do I need a manual. LOL


So close, so close


----------



## D Halgren

So, are we comparing this to Omnisphere?


----------



## khollister

D Halgren said:


> So, are we comparing this to Omnisphere?



From what I hear in the video teaser and Peter's drive-by, it is similar in the complexity and organic nature of the sounds, but the audio signature is different. But Omni is probably the best analogy. I have Omni 2 (with a ton of soundsets) which I love dearly, but I am still likely to buy this because it sounds different. Kinda like Omnisphere from an alternate universe.


----------



## chrisboy

> I noticed that, when I initialize it, load in the first OSC the Big Loud SBW patch, and patch a cable from Pan1 to LFO, and play around with the timing in sync mode, it crashes Cubase 9.5



Oops, that's embarrassing, don't know how that slipped in - it's just too many knobs to test 
I'll try to get a minor update within the next few days that addresses all of the mentioned issues in this thread, so thanks for reporting this!


----------



## KarlHeinz

> but if anyone has any other particular wishes for what sort of styles they'd like to see


I would definitely like more excerpts of all your great libraries coming into this, exceptional all "epic", "dreamy" kind of stuff, especially some (celestial ) voices, (deep ) drums and of course (virtuosic ) solo violin and woodwinds to fill up this dream theater a little bit more. And of course some "beds" to put the dreams into.

And a nice tutorial how you made the existing stuff


----------



## Wagtunes

Well, it's obvious this thing excels at atmospheric and experimental stuff. That's probably what I'll use it mostly for.


----------



## synthpunk

If someone also wants to mention the plugin on the SoftSynth Sub Forum please do.


----------



## KarlHeinz

What I forgot about in case of new presets: please add some sequencer presets, thats really handy for quick soundscaping. Strange, but it seems that after long gone Octopus from Linplug nobody really had taken care about some nice useable sequencer presets.


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> What I forgot about in case of new presets: please add some sequencer presets, thats really handy for quick soundscaping. Strange, but it seems that after long gone Octopus from Linplug nobody really had taken care about some nice useable sequencer presets.


Noted, will do


----------



## Wagtunes

I don't know if this is a bug or I just don't know how to do this correctly but when you go into the mod matrix and choose source/CC and any destination, the mod matrix assigns CC 0. There is no way to change this and there appears no way to choose the CC # that you want.

What am I missing?


----------



## axb312

Auddict said:


> Noted, will do


Could you also clear out if this is just subtractive synthesis or whether additional forms of synthesis are available/ planned? 

Also, what would the update path for this look like and can we get a brief sneak peek at the planned roadmap?


----------



## chrisboy

> I don't know if this is a bug or I just don't know how to do this correctly but when you go into the mod matrix and choose source/CC and any destination, the mod matrix assigns CC 0. There is no way to change this and there appears no way to choose the CC # that you want.



Actually the number shown at the #-column in the MTX table is just the index of the modulation connection (you have up to 32 currently). In order to change the CC number you can click on the small icon below the CC label and it will show a popup where you can set the CC value. I think the default is 2 (Breath Controller) currently, so this might be not the smartest default value. Noted 

BTW, I am also up to suggestion which CC numbers are useful to add there (I didn't want to pollute the popup with 127 entries).


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> Could you also clear out if this is just subtractive synthesis or whether additional forms of synthesis are available/ planned?
> 
> Also, what would the update path for this look like and can we get a brief sneak peek at the planned roadmap?


We have a manual coming out very shortly  you have the ability to all sorts beyond simple subtractive synthesis - there are dedicated FM controls per oscillator, and then you can use the LFO's or sequencers - their tempos turned up somewhere into the audible frequency spectrum - to do all sorts of stuff like extra FM synthesis, AM synthesis or filter-cutoff-frequency-modulation. One of the new presets is a set of tubas and string orchestra, each with three levels of very subtle cutoff-frequency-modulation, sounds unbelievably like a huge warm analogue synth.

Give us just a little bit more time to think about our update plans, before we commit, announce, and dig ourselves any holes  and we'll get back to everyone on this. One thing I can say, which Christoph mentioned earlier in this thread, is that the issues addressed so far are all being looked at for an update to come within a few days


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> Actually the number shown at the #-column in the MTX table is just the index of the modulation connection (you have up to 32 currently). In order to change the CC number you can click on the small icon below the CC label and it will show a popup where you can set the CC value. I think the default is 2 (Breath Controller) currently, so this might be not the smartest default value. Noted
> 
> BTW, I am also up to suggestion which CC numbers are useful to add there (I didn't want to pollute the popup with 127 entries).



Well, I must be blind. There is no icon below the CC label. I'm clicking all over the place but nothing. Can somebody post a screen print and point to where this CC label is?


----------



## Auddict

Wagtunes said:


> I don't know if this is a bug or I just don't know how to do this correctly but when you go into the mod matrix and choose source/CC and any destination, the mod matrix assigns CC 0. There is no way to change this and there appears no way to choose the CC # that you want.
> 
> What am I missing?





chrisboy said:


> Actually the number shown at the #-column in the MTX table is just the index of the modulation connection (you have up to 32 currently). In order to change the CC number you can click on the small icon below the CC label and it will show a popup where you can set the CC value. I think the default is 2 (Breath Controller) currently, so this might be not the smartest default value. Noted
> 
> BTW, I am also up to suggestion which CC numbers are useful to add there (I didn't want to pollute the popup with 127 entries).


Beat me to it! In hindsight, we should have included CC11 at least - the other default set knob/slider/wheel on most keyboards


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> Actually the number shown at the #-column in the MTX table is just the index of the modulation connection (you have up to 32 currently). In order to change the CC number you can click on the small icon below the CC label and it will show a popup where you can set the CC value. I think the default is 2 (Breath Controller) currently, so this might be not the smartest default value. Noted
> 
> BTW, I am also up to suggestion which CC numbers are useful to add there (I didn't want to pollute the popup with 127 entries).



Never mind. I found it.


----------



## Auddict

The little grey curve with two circles either side


----------



## Grizzlymv

Auddict said:


> Give us just a little bit more time to think about our update plans, before we commit, announce, and dig ourselves any holes  and we'll get back to everyone on this. One thing I can say, which Christoph mentioned earlier in this thread, is that the issues addressed so far are all being looked at for an update to come within a few days



Take all the time you need to keep the same quality guys. You did an excellent job with this product so far, and I'm sure what's coming next will be up to the same level. Don't let our over excitement about this product derail yourselves from your original plan too much and rush things out.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Auddict said:


> Beat me to it! In hindsight, we should have included CC11 at least - the other default set knob/slider/wheel on most keyboards


Why not just let us specify the CC value ourselves? Might be even simpler and more flexible than a drop down with pre-defined restricted values? That way will fit the need of whatever the user like to use as CC controllers? Just an idea.


----------



## Mofi

Just three Arp orders is definitely something that needs to be adjusted. At least a Chord in there!


----------



## Auddict

Mofi said:


> Just three Arp orders is definitely something that needs to be adjusted. At least a Chord in there!


You actually have six orders (and we are considering implementing a random order too):

UP only - notes play from lowest to highest pitch
DOWN only - notes play from highest to lowest pitch
UP and DOWN - note play from lowest to highest and then when reaching highest, back to lowest
AS PLAYED and UP - plays the notes in the order you pressed them as long as they are held
AS PLAYED and DOWN - plays the notes in the order you pressed them but reversed
AS PLAYED and UP and DOWN - plays the notes in the order you pressed them, and once it completes all notes, then plays them back in reverse and continues to do this


----------



## Wagtunes

Question about samples and sharing of presets.

I'm assuming that the samples are not embedded in each patch and are loaded from the directory where the samples are installed. My question is this. When using your own samples, do they need to be put in the same directory as the factory samples? Can a sub directory be created? If so, does that sub directory have to be located in the same path on the destination computer as the source computer?

In other words...

Does...

c:documents/hexeract/samples/myfolder (source computer)

have to be the exact same path as the destination computer OR just the same relative path which would be...

hexeract/samples/myfolder


----------



## Grizzlymv

another little suggestion. In the rack view, instead of having to right-click and click on the big bypass rectangle, since we have a power button icon on each rack, why not using it as a on/off (bypass/don't bypass) mode which seems more convenient and more intuitive? At least for me, I always have the reflex to click on it until I realize that I have to go in the panel selector to bypass it.


----------



## chrisboy

> Does...
> 
> c:documents/hexeract/samples/myfolder (source computer)
> 
> have to be the exact same path as the destination computer OR just the same relative path which would be...



Good point actually. Currently it is just stores the absolute path, but we might change that to use a relative path from the samples directory. Fixing this is not entire trivial, because the custom sample is using another sound generator internally than the embedded samples.


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> Good point actually. Currently it is just stores the absolute path, but we might change that to use a relative path from the samples directory. Fixing this is not entire trivial, because the custom sample is using another sound generator internally than the embedded samples.



So then currently, sharing presets is not actually possible.


----------



## Auddict

Wagtunes said:


> So then currently, sharing presets is not actually possible.


As long as presets don’t use a custom sound, you can just share the preset. If you use a custom sound, still share the preset, and just have the third party load the custom sound into the applicable oscillator  I understand this isn’t hugely convenient , we’lol definitely talk about it and see what is possible


----------



## axb312

Auddict said:


> As long as presets don’t use a custom sound, you can just share the preset. If you use a custom sound, still share the preset, and just have the third party load the custom sound into the applicable oscillator  I understand this isn’t hugely convenient , we’lol definitely talk about it and see what is possible



There's a bit of a discussion going on over at KVR as well. Would be nice if you could pop in there. Some people aren't happy that the hise engine was used and are also drawing the inevitable comparison to Omnisphere (which is also sample based). I'm personally still waiting to see where this goes. Is wave table synthesis in the cards by any chance?


----------



## Mystic

Auddict said:


> As long as presets don’t use a custom sound, you can just share the preset. If you use a custom sound, still share the preset, and just have the third party load the custom sound into the applicable oscillator  I understand this isn’t hugely convenient , we’lol definitely talk about it and see what is possible


So it works kind of in the same way that Omnisphere did before they put out container installers?


----------



## D Halgren

axb312 said:


> There's a bit of a discussion going on over at KVR as well. Would be nice if you could pop in there. Some people aren't happy that the hise engine was used and are also drawing the inevitable comparison to Omnisphere (which is also sample based). I'm personally still waiting to see where this goes. Is wave table synthesis in the cards by any chance?


What's wrong with the Hise engine? I'm generally interested, not being combative.


----------



## axb312

D Halgren said:


> What's wrong with the Hise engine? I'm generally interested, not being combative.



I don't know if there's anything wrong with it per se but people aren't so happy about the fact that auddict didn't do its own engine from scratch. Which is why I asked auddict to make a statement there as well. I personally don't know enough to know if hise is a good thing or not.


----------



## D Halgren

axb312 said:


> I don't know if there's anything wrong with it per se but people aren't so happy about the fact that auddict didn't do its own engine from scratch. Which is why I asked auddict to make a statement there as well. I personally don't know enough to know if hise is a good thing or not.


Well, the developer of Hise seems very involved with this project. Seems to be more of a partnership.


----------



## chrisboy

Yes that's right. I basically did all the behind the scenes development for this project and tweaked the engine for some of the feature requirements.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Personnaly I don't know much about hise. But as much as the software does what it is supposed to do and does it well, I'm good. Also, if it can prevent multiple bugs and ensure proved stability/performances since it's an already tested engine then that's even better. Also, based on doesn't mean it's a clone. Windows XP was still based on Windows NT and yet, they were 2 different products.


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> I don't know if there's anything wrong with it per se but people aren't so happy about the fact that auddict didn't do its own engine from scratch. Which is why I asked auddict to make a statement there as well. I personally don't know enough to know if hise is a good thing or not.





D Halgren said:


> What's wrong with the Hise engine? I'm generally interested, not being combative.





Mystic said:


> So it works kind of in the same way that Omnisphere did before they put out container installers?





axb312 said:


> There's a bit of a discussion going on over at KVR as well. Would be nice if you could pop in there. Some people aren't happy that the hise engine was used and are also drawing the inevitable comparison to Omnisphere (which is also sample based). I'm personally still waiting to see where this goes. Is wave table synthesis in the cards by any chance?


I wouldn't comment on Omnisphere, wouldn't be very professional! I think it's an awesome product, I'll just say HEXERACT is a slightly different beast. We're about to release a first manual 1.0 which covers all features, shows what they do so everyone can get cracking with a good solid foundation and understanding of how things work! The manual will then be added to more and more, and I'd imagine it will reach quite a size!

Before going any further, I will just confirm, as we received a few questions about this - HEXERACT is a standalone application that does not require the user to touch HISE or even know what it is. When you purchase, you get your download links and license, which contains an installer for windows and an installer for mac, standalone .exe or .pkg along with normal VST/AU/AAX plugins 

We worked with Christoph very closely throughout the development of HEXERACT, throughout which Christoph actually tailored the engine to accommodate our synth's demanding set of features and capabilities, to bring it to what it is now.

The engine is extremely stable, and we will continue to work on HEXERACT persistently to improve and build upon it, how could we not after such an opening with so many users already! P.S. It is coming to iPad 

- Dorian
Auddict


----------



## Joe Maron

Auddict said:


> P.S. It is coming to iPad
> 
> - Dorian
> Auddict



Wow! I believe it’s the second time you mention that, do you have an ETA? Omnisphere-ey thingy on iPad, that’s going to be cool!


----------



## Wagtunes

Auddict said:


> As long as presets don’t use a custom sound, you can just share the preset. If you use a custom sound, still share the preset, and just have the third party load the custom sound into the applicable oscillator  I understand this isn’t hugely convenient , we’lol definitely talk about it and see what is possible



Well, as a 3rd party developer who buys synth mostly for that purpose, this is kind of discouraging. Had I known this in advance I probably would have passed on this one.


----------



## Auddict

Wagtunes said:


> Well, as a 3rd party developer who buys synth mostly for that purpose, this is kind of discouraging. Had I known this in advance I probably would have passed on this one.


We will work on this, as mentioned before, this is very much a working project for us, we want to squeeze every bit of gold that we can out of it... but you should be able to share presets in the way I described, just make sure you pass on the custom sound - which is normal as with sharing any sort of audio data, and make sure its there to load, won't take longer than a few extra seconds just to load it into the OSC


----------



## Wagtunes

Auddict said:


> We will work on this, as mentioned before, this is very much a working project for us, we want to squeeze every bit of gold that we can out of it... but you should be able to share presets in the way I described, just make sure you pass on the custom sound - which is normal as with sharing any sort of audio data, and make sure its there to load, won't take longer than a few extra seconds just to load it into the OSC



I understand it's not a super big deal. You do also understand how demanding some customers can be. Seeing "sample not found" or whatever the message will be, isn't going to make them happy and doesn't put my company in the best light. That is the reality of dealing with the public as I am sure you are aware.


----------



## Auddict

Wagtunes said:


> I understand it's not a super big deal. You do also understand how demanding some customers can be. Seeing "sample not found" or whatever the message will be, isn't going to make them happy and doesn't put my company in the best light. That is the reality of dealing with the public as I am sure you are aware.


Absolutely noted


----------



## Auddict

We have here a very foundational manual ready - it only covers most features and doesn't go into much detail in many cases. As mentioned before - expect this manual to grow for some time, there's a lot to write down!

One quick thing that isn't in the manual yet, that I just have to mention now - if you are using a sample set in HEXERACT, and want multiple unison voices - make sure you turn up the "sample mod" value all the way, and you will see the phases will be randomised nicely so you'll get a nice lush sound without any adverse phasing!

http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/HEXERACT%20Manual%201.0.pdf (http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/HEXERACT Manual 1.0.pdf)

Very close to releasing some demo videos too, stay tuned


----------



## VinRice

chrisboy said:


> Actually the number shown at the #-column in the MTX table is just the index of the modulation connection (you have up to 32 currently). In order to change the CC number you can click on the small icon below the CC label and it will show a popup where you can set the CC value. I think the default is 2 (Breath Controller) currently, so this might be not the smartest default value. Noted
> 
> BTW, I am also up to suggestion which CC numbers are useful to add there (I didn't want to pollute the popup with 127 entries).



No we need ALL the CC numbers available for use as controllers. (my set of physical controllers start at 73 for instance)


----------



## emasters

VinRice said:


> No we need ALL the CC numbers available for use as controllers. (my set of physical controllers start at 73 for instance)



Agreed -- I have a hardware controller that I map on-the-fly to various parameters. I typically use the CC values that are unmapped in the MIDI spec (some higher values, some lower values). Having all CC's available is the most flexible approach (from a user perspective).


----------



## Cruciform

Auddict said:


> www.hexeractsynth.com




Hi, installed here. Just wondering, which preset is that gorgeous pluck that starts earlier but on its own from @57 seconds? Thanks.

I'm thinking it's polywithems but is there an unarpeggiated version of the sound?


----------



## elpedro

Auddict said:


> by the way @elpedro mentioned some EDM sounds, which are definitely on the way with the coming preset expansions, but if anyone has any other particular wishes for what sort of styles they'd like to see, feel free to post here or let us know in an e-mail!


Not just EDM, but sounds that are simple and use-able in all sorts of music. Of course, multi-layered stuff sounds great and shows the capabilities, but many programmers and sound designers tend to shoot for complexity and thereby limit the perspective clientele to the more "film scorey-cinematic" peeps.And where do you want to be in the market?what do you have as competition in that genre? I think this synth has the capabilities to be a "go-to tool" for many genres. I would like to see it use-able in many genres.Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## chrisboy

> Wow! I believe it’s the second time you mention that, do you have an ETA? Omnisphere-ey thingy on iPad, that’s going to be cool!



Can't make any hard promises yet but we are working on it. The current version already runs on my iPad but I think we are going to add a few features that improve the workflow on a tablet. Also we need to figure out a way how to best sync presets between the iPad version and the desktop version.



> I understand it's not a super big deal. You do also understand how demanding some customers can be. Seeing "sample not found" or whatever the message will be, isn't going to make them happy and doesn't put my company in the best light. That is the reality of dealing with the public as I am sure you are aware.



I agree that having people to manually drop the audio files after loading your preset is not the way to go. I'll think of something. It will probably come down to having a folder in your AppData directory next to the User Preset folder for additional samples where you can add all your audio files and then can be resolved by a relative path.



> No we need ALL the CC numbers available for use as controllers.



You are absolutely right. I'll add all CC numbers


----------



## Auddict

elpedro said:


> Not just EDM, but sounds that are simple and use-able in all sorts of music. Of course, multi-layered stuff sounds great and shows the capabilities, but many programmers and sound designers tend to shoot for complexity and thereby limit the perspective clientele to the more "film scorey-cinematic" peeps.And where do you want to be in the market?what do you have as competition in that genre? I think this synth has the capabilities to be a "go-to tool" for many genres. I would like to see it use-able in many genres.Just my 2 cents worth...


Completely agreed, will definitely be including all sorts of sounds, from the conventional/basic to the multi-layered, covering as many styles as we can - demo walkthrough coming today, and expect -most of the time - daily manual updates for now 

- Dorian


----------



## Auddict

Cruciform said:


> Hi, installed here. Just wondering, which preset is that gorgeous pluck that starts earlier but on its own from @57 seconds? Thanks.
> 
> I'm thinking it's polywithems but is there an unarpeggiated version of the sound?


Polywithems yes  You can turn any of the arpeggiated sounds to normal playable sounds by clicking "poly" or "mono" in the top right to turn off the arp, and revert to normal playing. MONO will only play a note at a time - useful for leads and utilises the "glide" slider, and polyphonic lets you play as many notes at a time as you want. 

I'd use the POLY with "polywithems" (ha) because you can play octaves


----------



## Cruciform

Auddict said:


> Polywithems yes  You can turn any of the arpeggiated sounds to normal playable sounds by clicking "poly" or "mono" in the top right to turn off the arp, and revert to normal playing. MONO will only play a note at a time - useful for leads and utilises the "glide" slider, and polyphonic lets you play as many notes at a time as you want.
> 
> I'd use the POLY with "polywithems" (ha) because you can play octaves


Awesome thanks! I'll have to go back in the thread and find that early manual you posted because I'm already wanting to import samples and try stuff! This is a brilliant sounding synth, once I have the mechanics figured out I can already tell this will be a go-to workhorse for me.


----------



## emasters

chrisboy said:


> You are absolutely right. I'll add all CC numbers


----------



## KarlHeinz

Think I found a small bug: preset editor does not seem to work correct. I have saved a preset (works), then wanted to edit the name, so I click on "edit", right mouse on the preset for rename, renamed, then "ok" and then on edit again but the new name was not saved. Tried to time, I can change the name but changed name is not saved.


----------



## chrisboy

> Think I found a small bug: preset editor does not seem to work correct. I have saved a preset (works), then wanted to edit the name, so I click on "edit", right mouse on the preset for rename, renamed, then "ok" and then on edit again but the new name was not saved. Tried to time, I can change the name but changed name is not saved.



This is so weird. That bug appeared during beta-testing, but when we tried to replicate, the renaming worked, so we thought it was just a glitch in our perception 

I'll look into it, thanks for reporting. Meanwhile, you can click on Show Folder, and rename the file in the Explorer / Finder (the preset browser is just mirroring the user preset folder)


----------



## KarlHeinz

While I was hearing threw the presets on the way to make a first "mostly Hexeract" song sketch and looking for a nice pad I found that in case of new presets one new category, which is the heart of this beast in my mind, is really definitely missing: "SOUNDSCAPE"


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> While I was hearing threw the presets on the way to make a first "mostly Hexeract" song sketch and looking for a nice pad I found that in case of new presets one new category, which is the heart of this beast in my mind, is really definitely missing: "SOUNDSCAPE"


In one-note pads and pads you will definitely find the soundscapes, we just didn't name them that  "Planets" is my personal favorite, hold down all the white keys in an octave and voila, beautiful and very wide soundscape!


----------



## KarlHeinz

> In one-note pads and pads you will definitely find the soundscapes, we just didn't name them that


Yes, its not that the "soundscapes" as presets are missing in general (though I wont mind to have a lot more in the upcoming presets ) but cause - as far as I understand this whole magic machine so far - it is just one of the real outstanding capabilities of it so I miss the category "SOUNDSCAPES": why not name it ? Maybe it would not have come to my mind if I had not tried to replace one of these good old Alchemy "Soundscape-evolving" presets with a Hexeract presets. I would go so far and say it is not just "a" category but one of "THE" categories in Hexeract .


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, its not that the "soundscapes" as presets are missing in general (though I wont mind to have a lot more in the upcoming presets ) but cause - as far as I understand this whole magic machine so far - it is just one of the real outstanding capabilities of it so I miss the category "SOUNDSCAPES": why not name it ? Maybe it would not have come to my mind if I had not tried to replace one of these good old Alchemy "Soundscape-evolving" presets with a Hexeract presets. I would go so far and say it is not just "a" category but one of "THE" categories in Hexeract .


I totally agree, one of the special things it can do is create damn good soundscapes - we might name a category in the upcoming stuff and put these in here, it does sound like a better name than "pads"  
(whilst mentioning it, worth mentioning another special thing about hexeract is it's ability to create some absolutely heavy basses - video about to go online showing a few of these)


----------



## markleake

To me pads and soundscapes are different things. Pads are smooth with not much movement, except for a swell of course. Soundscapes have some type of movement in them or are more multi-layered. So classifying them differently would be useful. Having pads that don't have too much going on (but still sound good!) is important I think, as a lot of the soundscapes you get with synths/libraries these days are too busy to be able to use just as instruments where you can hold down chords - the complex soundscapes might sound good, and you still want them, but they can be harder to use and less versatile than ordinary pads.

I haven't bought yet... but have my eye on this. 
I particularly want to see what kind of pads and pulses it can produce.


----------



## Auddict

markleake said:


> To me pads and soundscapes are different things. Pads are smooth with not much movement, except for a swell of course. Soundscapes have some type of movement in them or are more multi-layered. So classifying them differently would be useful. Having pads that don't have too much going on (but still sound good!) is important I think, as a lot of the soundscapes you get with synths/libraries these days are too busy to be able to use just as instruments where you can hold down chords - the soundscapes might sound good, and you want them occasionally, but they can be harder to use and less versatile than ordinary pads.
> 
> I haven't bought yet... but have my eye on this.
> I particularly want to see what kind of pads and pulses it can produce.


That is also a very good point, soundscapes I would also say have something more to them. If pads and pulses are your thing, definitely keep your eye on the upcoming videos, HEXERACT can create some absolutely killer sounds in both areas! We'll be releasing an overview in a few minutes of a majority of presets, and then will continue to demonstrate some patch building, and get people used to the core workings, and eventually move into more gritty stuff like multi layers of FM and all that good stuff!


----------



## markleake

Awesome, will keep my eye out. Thanks.


----------



## Auddict

First preset playthrough/demo - next videos to come will show some patch creation and editing!


----------



## dpasdernick

I am digging this synth! The demo patches sound fantastic! I just blew a bunch of cash on a new computer. I feel some more credit card abuse coming on.

Well done gents! This sounds like an alternative to omnisphere. If you keep up on the development and maybe open up end users to create custom libraries like Camel Audio did with Alchemy you'll have a winner on your hands IMHO.


----------



## heliosequence

Any chance this is MPE compatible? Always looking for another Roli compatible instrument.


----------



## axb312

So do we now know when the introductory price will last upto?


----------



## chrisboy

> Any chance this is MPE compatible? Always looking for another Roli compatible instrument.



I wanted to add support for the MPE protocol to HISE for a long time so yes, we might add that in a future update. Since ROLI is the company behind JUCE and HISE is built upon JUCE it is not a huge effort to do so.


----------



## enCiphered

I´m sorry if this was mentioned already, but do you plan to add any randomization options?
Controlled randomization with the ability to lock individual parameters, that would be really great.


----------



## KarlHeinz

+ 1 for ("controlled"=not totally weird) randomization options, especially for modulation/sequencer/arp parts.

And I could imagine it would be absolutely great if you could "chain" your already at different places and on different levels existing and groundbreaking sound modulation options into *ONE* (or maybe two, just as an idea) big knob for controlled and meaningful automated sound modulation (to tie on my "soundscape" post: you can call it EVOLVE ) .


----------



## Auddict

enCiphered said:


> I´m sorry if this was mentioned already, but do you plan to add any randomization options?
> Controlled randomization with the ability to lock individual parameters, that would be really great.





KarlHeinz said:


> + 1 for ("controlled"=not totally weird) randomization options, especially for modulation/sequencer/arp parts.
> 
> And I could imagine it would be absolutely great if you could "chain" your already at different places and on different levels existing and groundbreaking sound modulation options into *ONE* (or maybe two, just as an idea) big knob for controlled and meaningful automated sound modulation (to tie on my "soundscape" post: you can call it EVOLVE ) .



We do have a "random" shape in the LFO, which can be used in a wide manner of ways to get randomised effects. Try turning on "per note" mode and using a fast random LFO shape on stuff, you can get some aleatoric sounds this way.

The chaining all the different parameters to a single knob is achievable too, once you have your parameters set and want to introduce some sort of global modulation where they move relatively, you can pull patch cables from a single LFO or MIDI CC (if you want the knob to be one of your controllers) to all the targets. Remember you can send multiple cables to a single input/modulation target, and pull multiple cables from a single modulator.


----------



## KarlHeinz

And for the lazy folks like me  .....

But I think a little video on this in the context of a concret preset building:



> The chaining all the different parameters to a single knob is achievable too, once you have your parameters set and want to introduce some sort of global modulation where they move relatively, you can pull patch cables from a single LFO or MIDI CC (if you want the knob to be one of your controllers) to all the targets. Remember you can send multiple cables to a single input/modulation target, and pull multiple cables from a single modulator



might help.

Its just, I really love this lazy random stuff when you just have no concrete idea WHAT exactly you want, it is late, but too click or turn a button and listen..... 

Will try this:



> We do have a "random" shape in the LFO, which can be used in a wide manner of ways to get randomised effects. Try turning on "per note" mode and using a fast random LFO shape on stuff, you can get some aleatoric sounds this way



later on


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> And for the lazy folks like me  .....
> 
> But I think a little video on this in the context of a concret preset building:
> 
> 
> 
> might help.
> 
> Its just, I really love this lazy random stuff when you just have no concrete idea WHAT exactly you want, it is late, but too click or turn a button and listen.....
> 
> Will try this:
> 
> 
> 
> later on


Not a problem  the next videos are preset building in HEXERACT


----------



## axb312

So do we now know when the introductory price will last upto?

Also, are there plans to continue to add on to/ increase the sample base of the synth? Will these be samples from other Auddict products only or....?


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> So do we now know when the introductory price will last upto?
> 
> Also, are there plans to continue to add on to/ increase the sample base of the synth? Will these be samples from other Auddict products only or....?


We don't have an end date yet as mentioned before - we want to first get a good set of demos out and a complete manual, so people can make a fair decision when buying.

We have plans to expand the sample content, yes - and the samples for HEXERACT are primarily specially recorded for it  HEXERACT actually uses a very awesome compression technique (credit to Christoph), so we get the samples down a very very small size whilst completely retaining the quality. This means there is plenty of space for all sorts of awesome additions


----------



## Auddict

enCiphered said:


> I´m sorry if this was mentioned already, but do you plan to add any randomization options?
> Controlled randomization with the ability to lock individual parameters, that would be really great.


There is also a "random" modulator (furthest right) from which to drag patch cables - will send a random value per-note to each modulation target it is assigned to.


----------



## Grizzlymv

I may have missed it, but is there a way to adjust the Arp of each of the 3 sound? When I click on the arp graph at the bottom of the column, it popup the arp and I can design it. Clicking on ARP seems to reset to default. But there’s no way to change the amount of steps for the arp. Also, clicking on the Undo button won’t affect any changes we do in that screen but instead will undo the last change you did BEFORE opening that arp popup. Bug or by design, I’m not sure?


And I reiterate the suggestion to use the Power icon to enable/bypass each Fx in the FX Tab instead of right-click / Bypass. IMO, It would just make it consistent with the rest of the UI where we click on the power icon to enable an instrument or LFO.


----------



## Grizzlymv

also, not sure if this is planned for a future release, but would be nice to have some kind of EQ for each instrument to expand even more and further shape sounds. That would give greater control than using an external one that would affect all 3 sources at the same time instead of them individually. 

For instance, I did create a preset that involved a sound to be lowered at least one octave which sounded nice for the most part, but ended up with way too much basses past a certain point. So I adjusted it with an external one, but it also affect the 2 other sources. Or maybe there's a way to achieve this within the UI already? haven't found int he doc though.


----------



## Mornats

I don't want to spend more this year and I'm quite sythned-up at the moment but I'm still considering this largely based on the interaction between Auddict and the community here. This has the making of being a synth designed specifically for how we work. Love it. Will definitely check it out in depth.


----------



## chrisboy

> But there’s no way to change the amount of steps for the arp



Actually you can change the number of steps for the ARP on the ARP page, but I think you're referring to the SEQ modulators, which right now you can copy the current ARP steps, but yeah, that's a reasonable request.



> I may have missed it, but is there a way to adjust the Arp of each of the 3 sound? When I click on the arp graph at the bottom of the column, it popup the arp and I can design it. Clicking on ARP seems to reset to default. But there’s no way to change the amount of steps for the arp. Also, clicking on the Undo button won’t affect any changes we do in that screen but instead will undo the last change you did BEFORE opening that arp popup. Bug or by design, I’m not sure?



Actually, the UNDO / REDO buttons only work with Knobs, so the arpeggiator tables as well as the modulation connections can't be undone / redone yet. Unfortunately fixing this is rather complex and I'll spare you the gory details why, so we can't make any promises about that one.

The Power Icon request is on our list, and we'll definitely add some EQs soon (but I can't make any promises that it will be incorporated in the next update already).


----------



## Auddict

Grizzlymv said:


> And I reiterate the suggestion to use the Power icon to enable/bypass each Fx in the FX Tab instead of right-click / Bypass. IMO, It would just make it consistent with the rest of the UI where we click on the power icon to enable an instrument or LFO.



Thinking of adding this in


----------



## Grizzlymv

chrisboy said:


> Actually you can change the number of steps for the ARP on the ARP page, but I think you're referring to the SEQ modulators, which right now you can copy the current ARP steps, but yeah, that's a reasonable request.


Yeah, I was refering to the ARP section we can popup by clicking on the arp graph at the bottom of each of the 3 sound. In the Arp screen itself (with the button in the upper/right corner of the screen) then all is fine. Wasn't aware you can copy the main sequence. I though they were not related. without having all the bell and whistles of the big one, if we can at least define the amount of steps in that little popup would be helpfull to define our steps, without affecting the main one from the Arp page (I may sound confusing here.. ) 



chrisboy said:


> Actually, the UNDO / REDO buttons only work with Knobs, so the arpeggiator tables as well as the modulation connections can't be undone / redone yet. Unfortunately fixing this is rather complex and I'll spare you the gory details why, so we can't make any promises about that one.


I hear you and I can live with that. I'd prefer see you guys spend efforts on more useful stuff. Was just a quick flag raise for a possible bug issue. Good to know though. 



chrisboy said:


> The Power Icon request is on our list, and we'll definitely add some EQs soon (but I can't make any promises that it will be incorporated in the next update already).


Awesome. Seriously guys, the way you interact with us so far make me even more proud to have taken a chance with this new product. Thanks again for all your efforts!


----------



## rjpirch

I have been following this thread and the KVR one since Friday. The interaction between the end users and you, Auddict as a company, made me click the buy button and support this synth. Just by watching the teaser release video and reading the threads, this synth has amazing potential that I wanted to be a part of the excitement and energy that goes along with a new release. 

I do have a question for you? I know folks are asking for demos. Is there a way for the community to submit demos to you using only the synth, to show off its capabilities? Thanks all!


----------



## Brad Nyght

Hey guys! Running into errors on the samples unpacking... I'm missing all of the woodwinds and percussion samples and I've tried unpacking it a few times with the same errors... the actual plugin will say that it successfully installed all of the files but when I go use a preset that incorporates a woodwind sample it can't find it...


----------



## Masslevel

Played with Hexeract on the weekend. Here are some sonic impressions. All sounds from Hexeract. I mostly used the factory patches with some minor tweaks and created 2 or 3 percussion patches. No other external processing.


----------



## rjpirch

Brad Nyght said:


> Hey guys! Running into errors on the samples unpacking... I'm missing all of the woodwinds and percussion samples and I've tried unpacking it a few times with the same errors... the actual plugin will say that it successfully installed all of the files but when I go use a preset that incorporates a woodwind sample it can't find it...




Do not know if this will help, but it is from an earlier post:

H E X E R A C T - The New Generation of Software Synth - vst au aax 50% Off!! (New Videos!)


----------



## Brad Nyght

rjpirch said:


> Do not know if this will help, but it is from an earlier post:
> 
> H E X E R A C T - The New Generation of Software Synth - vst au aax 50% Off!! (New Videos!)



Thanks for that! Tried that originally to install correctly but maybe I will try that again and see if it doesn't correct itself


----------



## rjpirch

Brad Nyght said:


> Thanks for that! Tried that originally to install correctly but maybe I will try that again and see if it doesn't correct itself



You bet! Best of luck!


----------



## KarlHeinz

> right now you can copy the current ARP steps



Cant figure out how this "copy from arp to sequencer" works, did not find any "copy"/"paste" button and strg+c/strg+v did not work for me either ? Would love it this would work (if it works) from one sequencer to another to (so from osc1 to osc3 for example).

After long search found this little "random" button on the far right but no idea what it really does or how to influence how it works ?


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Cant figure out how this "copy from arp to sequencer" works, did not find any "copy"/"paste" button and strg+c/strg+v did not work for me either ? Would love it this would work (if it works) from one sequencer to another to (so from osc1 to osc3 for example).
> 
> After long search found this little "random" button on the far right but no idea what it really does or how to influence how it works ?


When you open the little sequencer, there is a little button "ARP", which will copy the steps from the arpeggiator

The random connection - generated a random value every time you press a key. Drag a virtual patch cable from here to send this to any modulation target above (extra modulation targets available from the matrix)

Patch building videos coming within the hour which include use of the random tool, stay tuned


----------



## Auddict

Masslevel said:


> Played with Hexeract on the weekend. Here are some sonic impressions. All sounds from Hexeract. I mostly used the factory patches with some minor tweaks and created 2 or 3 percussion patches. No other external processing.



Thanks for sharing, great varied demo!


----------



## Grizzlymv

Auddict said:


> When you open the little sequencer, there is a little button "ARP", which will copy the steps from the arpeggiator



Ah. That explains where it came from. Seeing arp there made me think that it would show more controls for the arp. Maybe rename it as Paste from Arp page or something like that would be more clear. . I thought it was just reseting to default when I clicked on it...


----------



## rjpirch

Do not know if anyone else is having this issue, but when I select the "ARP" tab in the top right, and I go to change my "Steps" value, Logic crashes. I am not playing any notes, I just try to move the the sector values. Maybe it is my system, I just wanted to ask and point it out. 

EDIT: I also adjusted the screen size of the Synth and that seemed to help, so it may be a GUI resolution issue on my system.


----------



## Auddict

rjpirch said:


> Do not know if anyone else is having this issue, but when I select the "ARP" tab in the top right, and I go to change my "Steps" value, Logic crashes. I am not playing any notes, I just try to move the the sector values. Maybe it is my system, I just wanted to ask and point it out.
> 
> EDIT: I also adjusted the screen size of the Synth and that seemed to help, so it may be a GUI resolution issue on my system.


Very strange, haven't come across this - will attempt to re-create, and if anyone else has the same issue please let us know


----------



## rjpirch

Grizzlymv said:


> Ah. That explains where it came from. Seeing arp there made me think that it would show more controls for the arp. Maybe rename it as Paste from Arp page or something like that would be more clear. . I thought it was just reseting to default when I clicked on it...



If I may add, it copies the Velocity steps from the Arpeggiator, not the Gate steps


----------



## rjpirch

Auddict said:


> Very strange, haven't come across this - will attempt to re-create, and if anyone else has the same issue please let us know


Thanks for getting back. Yes I think it is weird too, and again, it could be simply my system. At lower screen resolutions it is working better.


----------



## chrisboy

So the plugin crashes when your GUI is > 100% and your changing the number of ARP steps, but it won't crash if your GUI is 100% ? This is indeed weird, but we'll try to reproduce this, thanks.


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> So the plugin crashes when your GUI is > 100% and your changing the number of ARP steps, but it won't crash if your GUI is 100% ? This is indeed weird, but we'll try to reproduce this, thanks.



I just played around with it at 150% and 100% GUI and it is related to how fast I try to scroll through the scale up or down. I may be able to capture a screen video of this if that would help. I also have some other software open like mail, hat may affect the performance. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Auddict

Building a gritty pulsing bass in HEXERACT:


----------



## chrisboy

> I may be able to capture a screen video of this if that would help



Yes, a video would be absolutely awesome. You don't need to capture your mail client though


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> So the plugin crashes when your GUI is > 100% and your changing the number of ARP steps, but it won't crash if your GUI is 100% ? This is indeed weird, but we'll try to reproduce this, thanks.




Here is a quick screen shot I did so you can see:

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="


----------



## Auddict

And one more: Soundscaping


----------



## chrisboy

> Here is a quick screen shot I did so you can see:



Thanks. Interestingly I had the same crash when testing on my iPad, but I could not reproduce it on any desktop scenario. I'll take a look, maybe my Logic does the same thing.


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> Thanks. Interestingly I had the same crash when testing on my iPad, but I could not reproduce it on any desktop scenario. I'll take a look, maybe my Logic does the same thing.



You bet. Glad I can help the cause.


----------



## chrisboy

> Glad I can help the cause.



Alright, that is fixed now. Thanks again for the video, reproducing this on Logic was quite easy.


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> Alright, that is fixed now. Thanks again for the video, reproducing this on Logic was quite easy.



Wow! Amazing Chris. You rock and thank you. Will we need to re-download anything? Also, as I'm coming up with a list of "possible features", is it best to continue to post to this thread or is there another way you and Auddict would like to be reached? Thanks again!


----------



## chrisboy

Yes, we are currently working on the 1.0.1 update which addresses most of the other issues mentioned in this thread. We'll send out an e-mail when it's ready. You won't have to redownload the samples, we'll probably just provide links for the installer packages.

And sure, feel free to post them here.


----------



## rjpirch

Sounds good. Looking forward to the first update. I'm loving this synth, it's thick, rich, and full. A joy to play with.


----------



## ToxicRecordings

Just bought this based on the teaser and the tremendous support shown here on the forum from the developers.. kudos gentlemen!
I do have to say though, there are not enough presets (yet) to really wow me like Avenger did (for example) and i really hope for more cinematic samples and presets to work with in the future.
Also the volume on the patches is uneven.. some are very quiet compared to others.

But all in all, great software and great sound.. just need more


----------



## Auddict

ToxicRecordings said:


> Just bought this based on the teaser and the tremendous support shown here on the forum from the developers.. kudos gentlemen!
> I do have to say though, there are not enough presets (yet) to really wow me like Avenger did (for example) and i really hope for more cinematic samples and presets to work with in the future.
> Also the volume on the patches is uneven.. some are very quiet compared to others.
> 
> But all in all, great software and great sound.. just need more


More presets coming very soon 

When building presets, took the choice not to adjust them too all to "loud" as some are quieter sounds etc, but will go over the old ones too and bump the levels up to get everything into the loud range


----------



## KarlHeinz

> but will go over the old ones too and bump the levels up to get everything into the loud range



Not sure if I am right, but a guess posted before that on lot of presets the soundsources are just too quiet (< 20 %) while the "master" level (this grey slider on top) is turned completely to the right already. I would prefer to have the soundsources adjusted more "up" and the master slider turned down ("half" for example) so that if I listen to a preset in my mix I can adjust this "master level" only and dont have to change the soundsources levels cause that will modify the preset sound which I dont want at that state.


----------



## axb312

- are there plans to support wavetables in the future?

- will there be more filters added in the future?


----------



## KarlHeinz

I was trying to follow your video and modulate an effect in the modulation matrix. But I can only find the "phaser" you used but I have "delay" and cant find that in the destinations, so can you only modulate the phaser or does it stand for ALL the effects in the fx rack ?


----------



## chrisboy

Yes, currently only the phaser can be modulated, because it's awesome


----------



## axb312

- are there plans to support wavetables in the future?

- will there be more filters added in the future?

- Can you do a demo with the saw/ triangle oscillators as sound sources, instead of samples?


----------



## chrisboy

Wavetables are currently not on our roadmap, but we'll most likely add a few more filter types (eg. LP24, Comb Filter, Notch) in the not so distant future.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Installation of the Hexeract Synth is really straightforward, a video below as there have been questions about it.


----------



## axb312

Can we have a demo with basic oscillator waveforms (saw, triangle etc.) instead of samples pls?


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> Can we have a demo with basic oscillator waveforms (saw, triangle etc.) instead of samples pls?


Sure, happy to a few demos including patches created out of oscillator waveforms - will post here when they are done


----------



## axb312

Auddict said:


> Sure, happy to a few demos including patches created out of oscillator waveforms - will post here when they are done



Muchos gracias...please include wavetable support in a future update (and the ability to import custom wavetables)...thx....I'm 90% convinced on re: this synth.


----------



## KarlHeinz

I dont know if it is a stupid idea or even doable at all but just came to my mind first when looking for kind of ambient/boc/soundscape background I already had with mixing two kontakt libs and now while looking for a lead sound (in the original sketch "before" Hexeractor it was a beautiful indignus resonator guitar).

I just could not find "the" patch I was looking for but 2 or even 3 that I thought might work together well. So I loaded Freestyle and put 3 Hexeract versions for the background together. Dropped that then cause it was just too much and there is already enough soundsources in the actual Hexeract to adept something/put something together that worked therefore.

But now same thing with the lead. So from freestyle with 2 Hexeracts loaded I thought about rapture pro and the "elements" structure it had and that of course it might be absolutely great if you could load existing presets as "elements" in the sound sources instead/in addition to the existing sounds sources. For example in my case the distant vox and the trumpet. Would make up to 9 soundsources instead of 3.

Just an idea......


----------



## KarlHeinz

Just a short impression, songsketch nearly completely (apart from jamstix drums) changed to Hexeract. Hope apart from my incompetence as just a hobby musician more enyoing to wandering in the wild soundworlds then really doing something "productive" (enough doing this on work evryday....) you will hear the life and breath Hexeract just brings into this. This is just marvellous and I am still be amazed and wonder whatmore to come and what someone who knows what he is doing might get out of this gem.....


----------



## axb312

I wonder if @*TheUnfinished *would consider making some patches for this?


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Just a short impression, songsketch nearly completely (apart from jamstix drums) changed to Hexeract. Hope apart from my incompetence as just a hobby musician more enyoing to wandering in the wild soundworlds then really doing something "productive" (enough doing this on work evryday....) you will hear the life and breath Hexeract just brings into this. This is just marvellous and I am still be amazed and wonder whatmore to come and what someone who knows what he is doing might get out of this gem.....



Thank you for sharing  Great name ha!


----------



## Auddict

Some more demo videos coming today, does anyone have any more specific requests for styles of things they want demonstrated?

Update on the synth - well into a soon-to-come update which adds various features and fixes a few bugs which have inevitably run into 

- Dorian


----------



## Auddict

Brand new demo by Dominik A. Hecker, full and naked below:


----------



## Tod Slaughter

Any chance we can have locks on the insert and master fx slots?


----------



## Soundbed

Auddict said:


> Some more demo videos coming today, does anyone have any more specific requests for styles of things they want demonstrated?
> - Dorian



Would be fun to see what can be done with either:

drum samples (layering samples and manipulating?)
 ... and/or 

risers & downlifters, FX


----------



## bbrylow

What is the total size of the sample set and can it be installed on a different drive than the VST plugin files?


----------



## Tod Slaughter

bbrylow said:


> What is the total size of the sample set and can it be installed on a different drive than the VST plugin files?



Just shy of 1gb and yes. On first run of the vst theres a prompt to unpack/install them in your choice of directory.


----------



## Auddict

Tod Slaughter said:


> Just shy of 1gb and yes. On first run of the vst theres a prompt to unpack/install them in your choice of directory.





bbrylow said:


> What is the total size of the sample set and can it be installed on a different drive than the VST plugin files?


Should mention we use (all credit to Christoph) a very cool compression method which seriously gets the sample sizes down


----------



## Auddict

Soundbed said:


> Would be fun to see what can be done with either:
> 
> drum samples (layering samples and manipulating?)
> ... and/or
> 
> risers & downlifters, FX


Will take note of this


----------



## Auddict

New video up!


----------



## bbrylow

Tod Slaughter said:


> Just shy of 1gb and yes. On first run of the vst theres a prompt to unpack/install them in your choice of directory.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Tod Slaughter

bbrylow said:


> Thank you very much!



Welcome :D


----------



## pfmusic

Am I right in saying you can load your own samples in this? How has this went for current users?


----------



## Auddict

pfmusic said:


> Am I right in saying you can load your own samples in this? How has this went for current users?


Yes you can, and we’re working on streamlining this a bit more for sharing presets with custom sounds etc


----------



## puremusic

Auddict said:


> Yes you can, and we’re working on streamlining this a bit more for sharing presets with custom sounds etc



Glad to hear you're working on this!  I was quite surprised when I saved my newly created presets and found later loading them I had to hunt down each particular custom sample I'd worked with for them again. In some cases I'd forgotten exactly which one.


----------



## chrisboy

Yes, sorry about that. This is already fixed in the upcoming update along with the possibility to save a relative path next to the user preset folder for sharing patches made with custom samples.


----------



## puremusic

I have to compliment you guys at Auddict on the aesthetic you chose for the GUI. The blue, the black and the silver -- looks great.


----------



## Mystic

So I got an email today saying the 50% deal is ending soon. Can we have an actual date this is going to happen?


----------



## Grizzlymv

Auddict said:


> New video up!



Well...I just discovered by watching this video that you can apply FX on the Master (for the 3 instruments) which is quite convenient!... I'm sure there's other little hidden area I haven't discovered yet... so many possibilities.


----------



## axb312

Mystic said:


> So I got an email today saying the 50% deal is ending soon. Can we have an actual date this is going to happen?


 Yes, would like to know this too....


----------



## Soundbed

Feature request: I'd like to be able to re-order the FX by dragging them into a new sequence. (This isn't already possible, is it?)


----------



## Grizzlymv

Soundbed said:


> Feature request: I'd like to be able to re-order the FX by dragging them into a new sequence. (This isn't already possible, is it?)


Really like that idea!


----------



## Mofi

chrisboy said:


> Yes, sorry about that. This is already fixed in the upcoming update along with the possibility to save a relative path next to the user preset folder for sharing patches made with custom samples.


I was wondering about the update process, I dont see a way to log in on your site, so how do _ download the latest version and manual, if that comes out finished?
_


----------



## chrisboy

You'll be notified via e-mail containing a download link when the first update is released - which should not take too long from now 

We are thinking about adding a automatic update check in the plugin itself to ease up this procedure in the future.


----------



## Creston

Is there any reason why you're not answering when this goes back to normal price?

On one hand, I'm definitely interested and because of that would like to get it at the reduced price, but on the other, I'd like to see a walkthrough of some more presets for example.


----------



## Ryan99

Creston said:


> Is there any reason why you're not answering when this goes back to normal price?
> 
> On one hand, I'm definitely interested and because of that would like to get it at the reduced price, but on the other, I'd like to see a walkthrough of some more presets for example.


Maybe because they don't know yet. They said before that they were going to wait until there's enough information for people to make up their mind about it.


----------



## Mofi

chrisboy said:


> You'll be notified via e-mail containing a download link when the first update is released - which should not take too long from now
> 
> We are thinking about adding a automatic update check in the plugin itself to ease up this procedure in the future.


Great, so I‘ll also get informed when the manual is ready for download?


----------



## axb312

Creston said:


> Is there any reason why you're not answering when this goes back to normal price?
> 
> On one hand, I'm definitely interested and because of that would like to get it at the reduced price, but on the other, I'd like to see a walkthrough of some more presets for example.



I didn't watch the one walk through completely but, didn't it cover all the presets? I'm still waiting for some feedback on the possible future roadmap on this. Looking for one synth to rule them all (for my needs) and hoping this is it but not willing to invest if it's going nowhere significant in the future.


----------



## Creston

axb312 said:


> I didn't watch the one walk through completely but, didn't it cover all the presets? I'm still waiting for some feedback on the possible future roadmap on this. Looking for one synth to rule them all (for my needs) and hoping this is it but not willing to invest if it's going nowhere significant in the future.



You're right, I totally missed that Preset video! Uploaded afterwards maybe? Listening now!


----------



## Soundbed

Mofi said:


> Great, so I‘ll also get informed when the manual is ready for download?


From a previous post in this thread, the manual is currently located here: http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/HEXERACT%20Manual%201.0.pdf


----------



## Mystic

The reason I asked about a date was because the email said the sale was ending soon. I'm now assuming that was talking about the main sale and not this product.


----------



## Mofi

Soundbed said:


> From a previous post in this thread, the manual is currently located here: http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/HEXERACT%20Manual%201.0.pdf (http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/HEXERACT Manual 1.0.pdf)


Thank man


----------



## Soundbed

Most of the "interesting" parts of this thread have been saved to a Facebook group that should be visible to the public, but Members need to get approved and answer a few questions. If you are interested please search for it on Facebook and request to become a member (search Facebook for Hexeract, you should see it turn up in search results and look for the Group). I expect it will become a helpful community even if this forum thread loses steam.


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> I didn't watch the one walk through completely but, didn't it cover all the presets? I'm still waiting for some feedback on the possible future roadmap on this. Looking for one synth to rule them all (for my needs) and hoping this is it but not willing to invest if it's going nowhere significant in the future.


We have an update almost 100% tested and ready to release, everyone will get links soon, it includes fixes to a few bugs like the ones mentioned on here, and some awesome new features, including many suggested here 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Soundbed

Feature Request: change all the arpeggiator's Gate values at once (maybe by % or maybe by +/- a static value, 1-100). And make this control something we can automate. Use case is that I like my arpeggiator steps' relative values (the gate value relationships, relative to each other) but I want the whole arpeggio's gate values to get longer or shorter during a piece.

EDIT: I understand that this might mean some values get pinned to zero or full (100) while this control is getting automated; assume that's ok with me.


----------



## axb312

Auddict said:


> We have an update almost 100% tested and ready to release, everyone will get links soon, it includes fixes to a few bugs like the ones mentioned on here, and some awesome new features, including many suggested here
> 
> Stay tuned!



Still no deadline on the intro price? Excited to see whats in the update and the roadmap....


----------



## Grizzlymv

Soundbed said:


> Most of the "interesting" parts of this thread have been saved to a Facebook group that should be visible to the public, but Members need to get approved and answer a few questions. If you are interested please search for it on Facebook and request to become a member (search Facebook for Hexeract, you should see it turn up in search results and look for the Group). I expect it will become a helpful community even if this forum thread loses steam.


Nice and good idea! You know who manages the approvals? Still pending, but no stress there. Prefer to have the guys working on the product than managing a FB group.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Another feature request, if that's not too much troubles, how about being able to double-click on a knob to have a little editbox opening where we can type the exact value we want? Using the mouse is not always precise enough depending of the setting the knob affect, and having that option would make our life easier in some cases.


----------



## axb312

Knock knock...auddict there?


----------



## Mystic

I think they fell off the planet. Probably too busy working on Hexeract to respond to us puny peons. How dare they!


----------



## Auddict

Grizzlymv said:


> Nice and good idea! You know who manages the approvals? Still pending, but no stress there. Prefer to have the guys working on the product than managing a FB group.


I actually wasn't aware of the group until it was mentioned here, so it must have been started by Hexeract owners  Can't help with the approvals unfortunately!




axb312 said:


> Still no deadline on the intro price? Excited to see whats in the update and the roadmap....



The update is very very close, we have a lot of new features, including a brand new preset browser with a "favourite" system, preset-notes. There are some new MIDI functions and accessibility, a "custom shape/curve" function, copying between sequences and much more! Plus of course bug fixes...


----------



## Grizzlymv

Auddict said:


> I actually wasn't aware of the group until it was mentioned here, so it must have been started by Hexeract owners  Can't help with the approvals unfortunately!


Thanks for the clarifications. 



Auddict said:


> The update is very very close, we have a lot of new features, including a brand new preset browser with a "favourite" system, preset-notes. There are some new MIDI functions and accessibility, a "custom shape/curve" function, copying between sequences and much more! Plus of course bug fixes...


As this update fix the sharing of presets (including custom samples) I'm wondering if a sharing area could be set up somewhere so owner of Hexeract could upload their presets to a central place (if they wish to) to share with the rest of the community. That way we wouldn't be dependent only on you guys to expand the catalog, and we could inspire each other with our finding, you included. Not sure how many people would participate in this, or be interested in such idea, but would be interesting to leverage the force of the community in this case. Just an idea.


----------



## axb312

Sorry if this is a late question, after all this, but what exactly has auddict done to make this synth?

I was watching this video on the HISE site where sample import and GUI creation can be done with the HISE engine pretty quickly....

I understand that we are possibly paying for the samples (which auddict says were recorded for this - no proof of this yet) and time to create the GUI - is there anything else involved?

Don't mean to belittle but this leaves me a little uneasy knowing the development for this is pretty much not in Auddict's hands (depends on how far the HISE engine creator is willing to work with them) and that it's possible pretty easy for anyone else to replicate this synth?

Pls. correct me if my line of thinking is incorrect.


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> Sorry if this is a late question, after all this, but what exactly has auddict done to make this synth?
> 
> I was watching this video on the HISE site where sample import and GUI creation can be done with the HISE engine pretty quickly....


Creating simple sampled instruments in HISE by dragging GUI components/connecting samplers vs an instrument like HEXERACT - these two processes are not remotely in the same league.

Completely understandable that - being so new, unexplored and undocumented thus far - there are so many questions about HISE, what it is and what it does, as well as misconceptions. HISE is a full blown engine, inside which you can create - as I just mentioned - simple sample libraries, or code and programme full on VST/EXE etc instruments using javascript or C++.


axb312 said:


> and that it's possible pretty easy for anyone else to replicate this synth?


It's akin to saying that someone might as well buy microsoft visual basic, instead of a piece of software, because you can just replicate that software in visual basic - that's the scale of things. It's an open development environment in which you can code and program complex instruments. Implementation of external script and effects is possible of course, and Hexeract's inner workings are extremely complex - replicating it would be near impossible - for the same reasons as mentioned above. Take a piece of software and try to re-create it in a coding language. Just to give an idea - Hexeract was in development for about a year prior to release.

Of course - as we still have so much to show and demonstrate, a lot of these complex features are not documented yet and for a of people, may have gone undiscovered still... videos are ongoing and more will be out soon.



axb312 said:


> Don't mean to belittle but this leaves me a little uneasy knowing the development for this is pretty much not in Auddict's hands



Hexeract is an Auddict product, and the development is in Auddict's hands. We will continue to release more awesome updates and content.


----------



## axb312

Auddict said:


> Creating simple sampled instruments in HISE by dragging GUI components/connecting samplers vs an instrument like HEXERACT - these two processes are not remotely in the same league.
> 
> Completely understandable that - being so new, unexplored and undocumented thus far - there are so many questions about HISE, what it is and what it does, as well as misconceptions. HISE is a full blown engine, inside which you can create - as I just mentioned - simple sample libraries, or code and programme full on VST/EXE etc instruments using javascript or C++.
> 
> It's akin to saying that someone might as well buy microsoft visual basic, instead of a piece of software, because you can just replicate that software in visual basic - that's the scale of things. It's an open development environment in which you can code and program complex instruments. Implementation of external script and effects is possible of course, and Hexeract's inner workings are extremely complex - replicating it would be near impossible - for the same reasons as mentioned above. Take a piece of software and try to re-create it in a coding language. Just to give an idea - Hexeract was in development for about a year prior to release.
> 
> Of course - as we still have so much to show and demonstrate, a lot of these complex features are not documented yet and for a of people, may have gone undiscovered still... videos are ongoing and more will be out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hexeract is an Auddict product, and the development is in Auddict's hands. We will continue to release more awesome updates and content.


Thank you for that concise reply. Excited for whatever's next and loving the communication!


----------



## Auddict

HEXERACT 1.0.1 is out now! All current owners will have received links to their inboxes to download. Videos coming soon demonstrating all new features:

- added all CC numbers, Pitchwheel & Aftertouch to MIDI modulator
- added more filters (4 pole Lowpass & Notch)
- added curve mode for LFOs
- added copy from other SEQ buttons
- added smoothing time for LFOs & increased max range to 1000Hz
- added favorite system for preset browser
- added notes for preset browser
- added ability to assign multiple controls to single MIDI CC and customize their range
- added clickability for FX bypass buttons & added close FX button

Bugfixes:

- improved sample install procedure
- fixed wrong item selection for popup menus
- fixed crash when turning synced LFO Tempo knob to 1/1
- fixed crash when changing the Arp step amount too quickly
- fixed arpeggiator skipping notes in certain scenarios
- improved UI performance
- fixed custom samples not being restored correctly
- added ability to save custom folders with a relative path for easier sharing
- fixed custom samples not using the start modulation
- minor UI fixes
- fixed offline authorization on macOS Sierra


----------



## bselack

Are there any videos or additional info that show using your own samples? How to import?


----------



## Steve Lum

Heads Up: if you, like me, assumed you could just put the resource file where you wanted it, then skip the app installer step where it asks you about that, and just choose to locate that file manually, which is the other choice you get, (BUZZER SOUND), sorry the installer needs to unpack that resource file during the initial (very first) install and... YOU CAN'T FIX IT LATER. Well, you can, but not without crafty hands. I had to (1) uninstall, then (2) locate the configuration files (they're in app data roaming, etc) and delete the file called "Link Windows" and edit the file called GeneralSetting.xml and change SAMPLES_FOUND to "0"), then (3) reinstall... to get the installer to let me use the factory unpack. I suppose you could also uninstall and then delete the Hexeract directory in AppData/Roaming/Auddict too, which is more nuclear-option but probably accomplishes the same thing.

In any case, just uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't help because those files persist and cause the installer to bypass offering the user the unpack action.

I would suggest that this is a missing feature - there should be a specific utility to unpack that resource file... or at least some note about how to recover if you make the wrong choice, as I did.

Having said that, I love the instrument. I found myself able to dive in and start doing some fun sound design straight away, without ever looking at (or looking for) the manual. In addition, I feel like supporting the novel approach to this instrument - interested to see where HISE can take us.

Edit: should have mentioned this is on Windows 10.


----------



## Mystic

So uhh... what happened? The hype train seems to have been derailed. I expected a lot more information on the progress and videos of this by now but it seems that it's fizzled out. :\


----------



## JOP

Yep, i was expecting further information and videos too - and the PDF-manual isn't answering all of my questions as well. For example the pitchweel and modwheel of my midikeyboard isn't doing anything and i can't find a hint how to get them to work. Every other softsynth i use is linked to the wheels automatically. The delay in the fx-section could be enhanced by a sync to the host option, the sound of the reverb doesn't really shine. And i'd like to know when some new presets (up to 500 were promised) will be released....

On the other hand i'm very satisfied with a couple of good sounds Hexeract provides.


----------



## Ryan99

Mystic said:


> So uhh... what happened? The hype train seems to have been derailed. I expected a lot more information on the progress and videos of this by now but it seems that it's fizzled out. :\


Well, they released an update 4 days ago...


----------



## chrisboy

Hi JOP,

You need to route the CC modulator to a target in order to use the modwheel or since 1.0.1 the pitch wheel (just scroll down in the popup menu for the CC number selector. 128 is Pitchwheel and 129 is Aftertouch).

Another possibility would be to assign the mod wheel to any knob by right click and MIDI learn. There's a new tab in the settings panel which allows you to change the range, invert it and combine multiple knobs with one CC.


----------



## JOP

chrisboy said:


> Hi JOP,
> 
> You need to route the CC modulator to a target in order to use the modwheel or since 1.0.1 the pitch wheel (just scroll down in the popup menu for the CC number selector. 128 is Pitchwheel and 129 is Aftertouch).
> 
> Another possibility would be to assign the mod wheel to any knob by right click and MIDI learn. There's a new tab in the settings panel which allows you to change the range, invert it and combine multiple knobs with one CC.


Thanks much, i didn't scroll down to 128/129, now it works.


----------



## Mystic

Ryan99 said:


> Well, they released an update 4 days ago...


Many of us are kind of waiting on more information before we purchase and pretty much every single forum I've been watching this on has gone silent not only by the dwindling interaction by developers (while I'm happy they are working on the product instead of wasting time with us, it is a bit disjointed that they were much more involved the first week and now have gone quiet) and the seemingly falling interest of buyers by letting the discussions go quiet. KVR was a bit on fire with this at first but quickly piddled out it seems. Granted, there is a different breed of people there than here but between here, there and a few other forums that this has come up on, I expected much more talk about it going on between everyone; especially those using it already.

I'm really interested in this but the fact that discussions are not happening is strange and off-putting.


----------



## ToxicRecordings

Im really waiting for new sounds and new presets..


----------



## lucky909091

I bought the very first version and I am subscribed to the newsletter of the product, but I was not informed that there is an update available yet.
How did you all get this information?


----------



## ToxicRecordings

lucky909091 said:


> I bought the very first version and I am subscribed to the newsletter of the product, but I was not informed that there is an update available yet.
> How did you all get this information?



Got a email in my junk folder.. maybe check your spam or junk folder as well Lucky!


----------



## Auddict

Mystic said:


> Many of us are kind of waiting on more information before we purchase and pretty much every single forum I've been watching this on has gone silent not only by the dwindling interaction by developers (while I'm happy they are working on the product instead of wasting time with us, it is a bit disjointed that they were much more involved the first week and now have gone quiet) and the seemingly falling interest of buyers by letting the discussions go quiet. KVR was a bit on fire with this at first but quickly piddled out it seems. Granted, there is a different breed of people there than here but between here, there and a few other forums that this has come up on, I expected much more talk about it going on between everyone; especially those using it already.
> 
> I'm really interested in this but the fact that discussions are not happening is strange and off-putting.


apologies for the temporary silence! We are working very hard on the product - an update was just released, and we are now working towards a few more video demos, presets to be released, and a more complete manual.

The last few days have been particularly quiet as we fizzled out of discussions sort of unconsciously due to some extra work on the previously mentioned things to come 


lucky909091 said:


> I bought the very first version and I am subscribed to the newsletter of the product, but I was not informed that there is an update available yet.
> How did you all get this information?


everyone should have received an e-mail with link - you can always use your old link though if you can’t for some reason find the new e-mail... it will download the new files for you


----------



## Auddict

ToxicRecordings said:


> Im really waiting for new sounds and new presets..


Presets well on the way, just a little longer to complete, re-asses and put out! We’re thunking of creating a preset area on our website where can put further packs up for download. Of course our promised 500-ish presets for all owners free of charge stands and will not change


----------



## puremusic

I've been having a lot of fun with Hexaract. I see myself using it a lot, previously I've mostly used Arturia's CS-80 and Absynth. 

Looking forwards to the presets! though actually I've just been really busy playing with the saws.


----------



## lucky909091

Yes, I found the update email. It was my fault, sorry Auddict.


----------



## axb312

Any confirmation on when the introductory price ends yet? Also can anyone post a video with the new features/ updates?


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> Any confirmation on when the introductory price ends yet? Also can anyone post a video with the new features/ updates?


Not quite yet, still finalising further additions to the manual and videos to fully explain the synth before setting an end date. Videos will cover the new features


----------



## Soundbed

Steve Lum said:


> Heads Up: if you, like me, assumed you could just put the resource file where you wanted it, then skip the app installer step where it asks you about that, and just choose to locate that file manually, which is the other choice you get, (BUZZER SOUND), sorry the installer needs to unpack that resource file during the initial (very first) install and... YOU CAN'T FIX IT LATER. Well, you can, but not without crafty hands. I had to (1) uninstall, then (2) locate the configuration files (they're in app data roaming, etc) and delete the file called "Link Windows" and edit the file called GeneralSetting.xml and change SAMPLES_FOUND to "0"), then (3) reinstall... to get the installer to let me use the factory unpack. I suppose you could also uninstall and then delete the Hexeract directory in AppData/Roaming/Auddict too, which is more nuclear-option but probably accomplishes the same thing.
> 
> In any case, just uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't help because those files persist and cause the installer to bypass offering the user the unpack action.
> 
> I would suggest that this is a missing feature - there should be a specific utility to unpack that resource file... or at least some note about how to recover if you make the wrong choice, as I did.
> 
> Having said that, I love the instrument. I found myself able to dive in and start doing some fun sound design straight away, without ever looking at (or looking for) the manual. In addition, I feel like supporting the novel approach to this instrument - interested to see where HISE can take us.
> 
> Edit: should have mentioned this is on Windows 10.



Just curious. The previous posts had a simpler workaround. Did you try this first?

Quit all instances and delete this file:

MAC: ~/Music/Auddict/Hexeract/Resources/LinkOSX
WIN: %APPDATA%/Auddict/Hexeract/LinkWindows

Relaunch the plugin (the standalone might be easiest) and agree to install the samples when prompted.

NOTE: after you click "Install Samples" it will ask you where you want to install them. (You do _not_ need to change the location first and *then* install them.)


----------



## Soundbed

Grizzlymv said:


> As this update fix the sharing of presets (including custom samples) I'm wondering if a sharing area could be set up somewhere so owner of Hexeract could upload their presets to a central place (if they wish to) to share with the rest of the community. That way we wouldn't be dependent only on you guys to expand the catalog, and we could inspire each other with our finding, you included. Not sure how many people would participate in this, or be interested in such idea, but would be interesting to leverage the force of the community in this case. Just an idea.



If you've got any to share please post them to the Facebook group!


----------



## Grizzlymv

Soundbed said:


> If you've got any to share please post them to the Facebook group!


I guess that would be a start. The idea was more toward @Auddict and was to have 1 centralized place where we could exchange presets between Hexeract users rather than through different posts in threads that you have to search in. Like an online version of the preset catalog, but only filled with what people could upload there (with a description field for each) so we could quickly expand that catalog with ideas from the whole community. Not sure if that would make sense, and not sure how much people would contribute to it either. But anyway, would be cool.


----------



## puremusic

Small feature request. When choosing custom samples, be nice to default to the last folder they were loaded from.


----------



## axb312

Can some of you guys using this synth put up some reviews please?


----------



## Grizzlymv

axb312 said:


> Can some of you guys using this synth put up some reviews please?


What would you like to know/learn through such review?


----------



## Grizzlymv

One issue I have, but may be more related to how the save preset is designed and I missed something. Let's say I design a sound and then I want to save it. I click on the preset name in the middle of the top bar, which bring me to the explorer. Then I go in the main folder, then subfolder I want and then I add a preset (in the third column). This, however, just seems to create an empty preset and you still have to click on the Save Preset at the top to actually save the design you did. I would assume that when I Add a new preset, it would save the current change to that new preset by default. Would be more intuitive and avoid risk of losing your work as I did.


----------



## axb312

Grizzlymv said:


> What would you like to know/learn through such review?



1. Using hexeract with other instruments/ libraries.
2. Thoughts on interface, usability and sounds.
3. Pros and cons as seen by the reviewer.

other general stuff you include in a review...


----------



## JOP

chrisboy said:


> Hi JOP,
> 
> You need to route the CC modulator to a target in order to use the modwheel or since 1.0.1 the pitch wheel (just scroll down in the popup menu for the CC number selector. 128 is Pitchwheel and 129 is Aftertouch).
> 
> Another possibility would be to assign the mod wheel to any knob by right click and MIDI learn. There's a new tab in the settings panel which allows you to change the range, invert it and combine multiple knobs with one CC.



So i route the pitchwheel via CC128 to tune and all i get is a bending of 1 halftone, which is nearly useless. How can i expand the bending to 2-5 tones?
Another item is the speed of the glide effect. It's quite fast, even when the grey bar is set to 100%. So my question is if one can set the speed of the glide to different values to get a slower gliding time?


----------



## chrisboy

> which is nearly useless



Yeah, you're right. However the current pitch modulation range is set to +-1 semitone so I can't increase that value without breaking the sound of existing presets. What I can (and will) do for the next update is to just add a hardwired pitchbend to pitch modulator which can be set independently to any arbitrary amount from 0 to +-12 semitones.



> This, however, just seems to create an empty preset and you still have to click on the Save Preset at the top to actually save the design you did



Hmm, I can't reproduce this. If I add a new preset, it stores the current state (like you would expect it). Can you try to to a minimal test:

1. Load the init patch
2. Add a random mod connection (eg. LFO1 to Filter 1).
3. Click on add preset and save it as different preset
4. Now load the init patch, then your new patch
5. You should hear it wobbling


----------



## JOP

chrisboy said:


> Yeah, you're right. However the current pitch modulation range is set to +-1 semitone so I can't increase that value without breaking the sound of existing presets. What I can (and will) do for the next update is to just add a hardwired pitchbend to pitch modulator which can be set independently to any arbitrary amount from 0 to +-12 semitones.



Thanks for the answer, good news to see this solved in the next update.
But what about the glide speed?


----------



## chrisboy

Yes, the glide time could indeed be a bit increased (this already came up a few times).


----------



## Tod Slaughter

Any chance of convolver per part and a lock on/off for fx when changing preset?


----------



## Grizzlymv

chrisboy said:


> Hmm, I can't reproduce this. If I add a new preset, it stores the current state (like you would expect it). Can you try to to a minimal test:
> 
> 1. Load the init patch
> 2. Add a random mod connection (eg. LFO1 to Filter 1).
> 3. Click on add preset and save it as different preset
> 4. Now load the init patch, then your new patch
> 5. You should hear it wobbling



Hmm. it works. I guess it was my instance that was fuzzy as I remember I had to reload it as I wasn't able to connect the cables. The destination would highlight the circle where the cable would "snap", but would never snap. would just float near the circle. After a reload of the instance, I was able to snap, but then I got the save issue. Just tried the steps above, which were the same I did yesterday, but it works now. So just a glitch I guess.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Another thing. Let's say I have the CC used to control the pitch wheel. How could I also have another CC set (let say the Mod Wheel) so I can control the volume of one source, so I can morph from one sound to the combination of both? 

Or better yet, would it be something achievable in the future to have a way to morph between sounds. Ie, while the volume of one increase, the other one decrease? And even better yet, if we could define the range it should be affected instead of the whole spectrum? ie, from 90 to 120 instead of 0 to 127? Just two feature I use in other libs that I like quite a lot to add colors and life to a sound (especially long notes such as pads/evo).


----------



## chrisboy

Alright, good to see this resolved, but let me know if this glitch reappears again.

Actually the CC mod source can currently be used just for one CC# (another reason to hardwire the pitchbend so it doesn't block the slot), but you can map (almost) any knob to any CC including setting the range, inverting it and use multiple knobs with the same CC:

1. Right click on a knob and choose "Enable MIDI Learn"
2. Move the CC
3. Go into Settings -> MIDI Automation and edit the data there (it kind of resembles the Ableton MIDI learn tab, which I thought was a perfect role model).

These mappings are not global but get saved along with the preset so you can add complex MIDI mappings specific to your sounds (which was actually the reason we added the Notes box to the preset browser so you can add this info there).

Check out the example patch I attached (you have to rename it to .preset because I couldn't upload a file with this extension here). It uses CC7 to automate the volume to fade between a saw and a sine wave. However, the crossfade is not equal power, because the mid position of the knob is -18dB (should be -3dB). Now if you're really into perfectionism, you can go into the .preset file with a text editor and change the skew factor of the MIDI mapping data (it's at the bottom of the XML). A value of 30.0 will get you in the range of an equal power crossfade 



> a lock on/off for fx when changing preset?



Unfortunately this isn't possible the way the preset system is designed right now. And I am not sure whether one convolver per Oscillator has many use cases (maybe cabinet simulation), but we might think about adding a convolution reverb to the master panel.


----------



## Tod Slaughter

chrisboy said:


> Unfortunately this isn't possible the way the preset system is designed right now. And I am not sure whether one convolver per Oscillator has many use cases (maybe cabinet simulation), but we might think about adding a convolution reverb to the master panel.



Or for sound design? String audio dark matter comes to mind...


----------



## Grizzlymv

chrisboy said:


> Alright, good to see this resolved, but let me know if this glitch reappears again.
> 
> Actually the CC mod source can currently be used just for one CC# (another reason to hardwire the pitchbend so it doesn't block the slot), but you can map (almost) any knob to any CC including setting the range, inverting it and use multiple knobs with the same CC:
> 
> 1. Right click on a knob and choose "Enable MIDI Learn"
> 2. Move the CC
> 3. Go into Settings -> MIDI Automation and edit the data there (it kind of resembles the Ableton MIDI learn tab, which I thought was a perfect role model).
> 
> These mappings are not global but get saved along with the preset so you can add complex MIDI mappings specific to your sounds (which was actually the reason we added the Notes box to the preset browser so you can add this info there).
> 
> Check out the example patch I attached (you have to rename it to .preset because I couldn't upload a file with this extension here). It uses CC7 to automate the volume to fade between a saw and a sine wave. However, the crossfade is not equal power, because the mid position of the knob is -18dB (should be -3dB). Now if you're really into perfectionism, you can go into the .preset file with a text editor and change the skew factor of the MIDI mapping data (it's at the bottom of the XML). A value of 30.0 will get you in the range of an equal power crossfade
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this isn't possible the way the preset system is designed right now. And I am not sure whether one convolver per Oscillator has many use cases (maybe cabinet simulation), but we might think about adding a convolution reverb to the master panel.



Nice!! This works fine! Few comments though. First, when you edit the value in the Settings / Midi Automation, you may want to reconsider the font colors. White text on light gray background is kind of hard to read. Or, replacing the text inputs by a slider (bar, with 2 locators, one for the min, one for the max, that you can easily drag to the desired value. Double click on the locator would open that edit text box for precise value. This is more a suggestion than a deal breaker. But would make it more intuitive and in line with what's offer in the competition. 

Also, if I set the max volume below 0, the instrument won't take it into account until I actually move the CC associated. I would assume that the default value would match the nearest limit defined in that scope. 

Also, having this screen hidden in the Settings screen is kind of confusing since those MIDI automation are not global, but rather attached to the preset itself. The settings on the right side of the preset name seems to be related to the software (global), while the buttons on the left are to the preset. So to keep consistancy, I'd move that screen with a button grouped with the other preset settings (ex OSC, FX, KEYS, MST, AUTO). 

Either way, it's a really nice hidden feature.


----------



## Wagtunes

I am about to throw my PC out a window. How do you get your samples to loop? I have tried everything with several external samplers but no matter what I do (the samples loop inside of them) I can't get the wav file to loop in Hexeract. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## Wagtunes

Can somebody from Auddict please answer my question? Thank you.


----------



## Wagtunes

Okay, I did some investigating so I don't waste my time trying to do something that can't be done.

1. I loaded the saved file that I created into Kontakt and it loops. So the loop markers are absolutely saved in the file. Hexeract simply doesn't play them back.

2. I searched for the samples used by Hexeract. They are not wav files. They are CH1 files which is obviously some Hexeract proprietary format.

So unless there is a way for me to create CH1 files, I'm pretty sure that what I'm trying to do can't be done.

This makes this software totally useless if I want to load in my own samples.

Had I known this, I would have never bought it.


----------



## chrisboy

Loop points are currently not supported for custom wave files but we probably add this feature in the next update.

The sample sets that come with HEXERACT are full multisampled sounds which go through an entirely different signal path and are compressed and have their metadata embedded right into the binary so I would not compare loading a single wave sound with this feature.


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> Loop points are currently not supported for custom wave files but we probably add this feature in the next update.
> 
> The sample sets that come with HEXERACT are full multisampled sounds which go through an entirely different signal path and are compressed and have their metadata embedded right into the binary so I would not compare loading a single wave sound with this feature.



From what I understand, HISE can edit wav files and create loop points. Is it possible for me to use HISE to create the CH1 files that your software reads in order to make looped files?

I'm sorry, and I don't mean to sound negative, but how does a piece of software that specifically advertises that you can load your own samples not make it so that you can loop them? Not being able to do this makes sample import totally meaningless. Certainly you have to see this. Sorry, but this was a terrible oversight and leaves me beyond disappointed.


----------



## chrisboy

I wouldn‘t call it an oversight. We‘ve added the ability to add one custom sample (no plural here) so that people can play around and combine it with the existing sounds but HEXERACT is and was never promoted as full sampler workstation.

However people seem to like that feature a lot which is why we are planning enhancements in this area. Last update brought the ability to save the custom sample path relatively so that you can share presets across systems easier. Import loop points and the ability to change the root note if the pitch detection algorithm fails will probably be next, but there are no plans to add custom multisample sets or extend the scope of HEXERACT into any kind of sampler workstation.


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> I wouldn‘t call it an oversight. We‘ve added the ability to add one custom sample (no plural here) so that people can play around and combine it with the existing sounds but HEXERACT is and was never promoted as full sampler workstation.
> 
> However people seem to like that feature a lot which is why we are planning enhancements in this area. Last update brought the ability to save the custom sample path relatively so that you can share presets across systems easier. Import loop points and the ability to change the root note if the pitch detection algorithm fails will probably be next, but there are no plans to add custom multisample sets or extend the scope of HEXERACT into any kind of sampler workstation.



I will be content to just be able to hold down a note and have it sustain. I don't think that's asking a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## Grizzlymv

So far, Auddict has been really good to listening to feedback and provide new features, with some that weren't even planned. I don't see that kind of listening AND reactivity from developers that often honestly. Chris mentioned it's considered for the next update, so based on what we've seen so far, I'd say it's safe to say it will indeed be in the coming update, or the next one. The last update improved things quite a lot and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Wagtunes

Grizzlymv said:


> So far, Auddict has been really good to listening to feedback and provide new features, with some that weren't even planned. I don't see that kind of listening AND reactivity from developers that often honestly. Chris mentioned it's considered for the next update, so based on what we've seen so far, I'd say it's safe to say it will indeed be in the coming update, or the next one. The last update improved things quite a lot and can't wait for the next one.



Well, I hope you're right. A sample that simply sustains (not asking for multi samples or anything fancy) is not a lot to ask for.


----------



## axb312

Are there some more vids and stuff coming out...not really convinced yet.


----------



## Mystic

I'm still waiting as well. I really expected we'd see and hear more by now. I'm guessing they don't want to put anything out until more of the features are in.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

So, no midi-learn for all the knobs and sliders?


----------



## Grizzlymv

PaulBrimstone said:


> So, no midi-learn for all the knobs and sliders?


? Yes you can. Right-click any knobs and learn Midi to assign it to the CC control of your choice.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Grizzlymv said:


> ? Yes you can. Right-click any knobs and learn Midi to assign it to the CC control of your choice.


Thanks Grizzly, but there must be something wrong with my copy or system: I've clicked right, left and every which way and midi learn does NOT pop up. Very frustrating, as I've done this a thousand times in other libraries/synths. I'll send in a support ticket. Cheers.


----------



## Grizzlymv

PaulBrimstone said:


> Thanks Grizzly, but there must be something wrong with my copy or system: I've clicked right, left and every which way and midi learn does NOT pop up. Very frustrating, as I've done this a thousand times in other libraries/synths. I'll send in a support ticket. Cheers.


what version are you using? Works fine on any knobs here, using the latest version. If I'm not wrong, it was also working fine on the original version. Are you using it as a plugin (VST) or standalone? if VST, what is your host (DAW)?

I'm trying to make a quick video of the requested features you guys want to see in action (keep in mind I'm not technical and never did such thing before). But I'm struggling getting audio into OBS so I can record the stream properly. As soon as I figure this out, I'll upload and share the quick overview with you guys.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Grizzlymv said:


> what version are you using? Works fine on any knobs here, using the latest version. If I'm not wrong, it was also working fine on the original version. Are you using it as a plugin (VST) or standalone? if VST, what is your host (DAW)?
> 
> I'm trying to make a quick video of the requested features you guys want to see in action (keep in mind I'm not technical and never did such thing before). But I'm struggling getting audio into OBS so I can record the stream properly. As soon as I figure this out, I'll upload and share the quick overview with you guys.


I'm using Hexeract v. 1.0.1, both as a standalone and as an AU plugin with Logic X v. 10.3.3. I've tested on three Macs — a Vader tower and two laptops — with El Capitan and Sierra, and still no luck. I'm sure the support guys will get back to me once Boxing Day is over.


----------



## germancomponist

How doe's this "synth" work under the hood? Is it layering tons of samples?


----------



## Grizzlymv

Alright guys. Finally figured out how to record the stream. Wasn't able to do it from the DAW though (had to use it standalone), so I wasn't able to show you in a cue context, but I'm gonna write a little something with it and post it when ready. Also, sorry for the mic, it's only on the left channel, so might be a bit annoying but couldn't figure out how to have it stereo and didn't want to waste too much time on this. 

So what you get is my personal take on it, quick overview of the different screens (to the best of my limited knowledge) and trying to create a sound from scratch (jump to around 13 minutes if you want to skip myself talking), including importing your sample. 

Hopefully this will answer some questions you guys have. If there's anything left I can help with, let me know, I'll try my best to give you the answer. 



Cheers


----------



## Grizzlymv

Alright. So as promised, here's a (very bad, but very guick) demo of Hexeract in context. Did not spend time in the mix and it's very generic music, but anyway. First half is dressed, second half is Hexeract alone. In this track, I used Hexeract as the main backend, but added some Brass (Albion One/Auddic Master Brass) and strings (Albion One, CSS), and some percs (Drum of the deep 1, Apocalypse Percussions and some hybrid stuff). 

Oh, and again I had to cheat as I could not get the audio out from Cubase to record in the stream, so I played both the exported track and the project at the same time, but in this video, you end up hearing only the exported track (in case you were wondering why I start a VLC at the beginning.  So the visual would kind of match closely the audio. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew_m

So - how does this compare to the other ensemble-focused soft synth by Spitfire, or Omnisphere?

What's worth it to you guys?


----------



## simmo75

Hi, does Auddict reply on here? I’ve been trying to get a response via email but get no reply.
I haven’t been able to use Hexeract since the update came out, really frustrating.


----------



## chrisboy

Yes Simmo,

I replied to you on KVR. I am just on the road back from Christmas. I‘ll get back to you as soon as I am home.


----------



## simmo75

Great! Thanks man.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Andrew_m said:


> So - how does this compare to the other ensemble-focused soft synth by Spitfire, or Omnisphere?
> 
> What's worth it to you guys?



Well, I don't have Omni although I tried it at my friend's place and it's a beast on its own. Haven't seen how easy you can import your own stuff but I believe you can. And you have tons of presets out-of-the-box too. Also I believe you can have up to 8 sounds in a preset (not sure here) in the end I Just wasn't encouraged to tweak my sounds with it. Ui felt too complicated for my little time with it and too many existing choices to spend time creating mine. But I know some people who love it and tweak their sounds heavily wirh Omni. 

As for Edna, I only experienced the versions that comes with Albion one and 5 and Im not really using them. Interesting concept, but i Find it much difficult to sculpt a sound with it than with hexeract. Also you can't import your sound (maybe with the standalone version?) So that limit you with the sources spitfiris provide you with. 

When I'm looking for sound I don't necessarily want to end up spending hours every time before I end up with nice results. 

At the end of the day, what made me pick up this one is the relative ease of use, and how quickly you can get good results from an empty preset as I've shown in my video above. The fact there isn't tons of content yet encourage me to tweak my own sounds which is nice because they are unique sound not likely to end up as recognizable in tracks from others as you often end up with samples. . 

Each 3 have their pros and cons. They are all great products well done. It's just a matter of taste and workflow at the if the day. Hexeract so far better suit my needs. Hope this helps


----------



## axb312

Grizzlymv said:


> Well, I don't have Omni although I tried it at my friend's place and it's a beast on its own. Haven't seen how easy you can import your own stuff but I believe you can. And you have tons of presets out-of-the-box too. Also I believe you can have up to 8 sounds in a preset (not sure here) in the end I Just wasn't encouraged to tweak my sounds with it. Ui felt too complicated for my little time with it and too many existing choices to spend time creating mine. But I know some people who love it and tweak their sounds heavily wirh Omni.
> 
> As for Edna, I only experienced the versions that comes with Albion one and 5 and Im not really using them. Interesting concept, but i Find it much difficult to sculpt a sound with it than with hexeract. Also you can't import your sound (maybe with the standalone version?) So that limit you with the sources spitfiris provide you with.
> 
> When I'm looking for sound I don't necessarily want to end up spending hours every time before I end up with nice results.
> 
> At the end of the day, what made me pick up this one is the relative ease of use, and how quickly you can get good results from an empty preset as I've shown in my video above. The fact there isn't tons of content yet encourage me to tweak my own sounds which is nice because they are unique sound not likely to end up as recognizable in tracks from others as you often end up with samples. .
> 
> Each 3 have their pros and cons. They are all great products well done. It's just a matter of taste and workflow at the if the day. Hexeract so far better suit my needs. Hope this helps



Thank you for that and the videos man!


----------



## chrisboy

simmo75 said:


> Great! Thanks man.



I've sent you a PM with the download link.


----------



## simmo75

chrisboy said:


> I've sent you a PM with the download link.


Many thanks


----------



## JOP

Any roadmap when new presets, new manual etc. are coming?


----------



## Irtimid

Looking forward to MPE support for hexeract, any idea when it can be added? Thank you.


----------



## chrisboy

Irtimid said:


> Looking forward to MPE support for hexeract, any idea when it can be added? Thank you.



Well this requires a rather large rewrite of the engine, so it's not something you can expect in the near future, but I definitely have plans on adding this at some time - I've been toying around with the idea of getting a Seaboard Blocks myself and then I'll definitely want to use HEXERACT with it


----------



## Wagtunes

Andrew_m said:


> So - how does this compare to the other ensemble-focused soft synth by Spitfire, or Omnisphere?
> 
> What's worth it to you guys?



Honestly, I'm extremely disappointed with this synth. Not because of the modulation potential or sound of it. It sounds great.

The problem is two fold.

1) Sample import is useless. You can't even sustain a sample. Everything is one shot and off. So you have to rely on the stock samples that come with Hexeract to make sounds.

2) Hexeract comes with all of 124 samples. That's it. There isn't enough source material to make any decent size of a sound library. You have to get incredibly creative to get different sounds out of this thing.

In short, as Hexeract stands now, IMO, it's very limited. One of two things needs to happen.

Either...

1) Sample import needs to at least support hitting a key and having your sample sustain. That's really not asking a whole lot.

Or

2) Many more (and I mean MANY more) samples need to be included.

Right now this is just an all around frustrating experience for me, which is a shame because the sound engine is good. The modulation potential is good. But honestly, this isn't a $200 synth in its current form. I got it when the initial offer of $100 (half price) was on, but had no demo. I took a chance. Honestly, right now, I'm sorry I did.

But, having said that, I am hopeful for the future. I think enough people are going to complain about the lack of even the most basic sample import functions and because of that, I think those basic functions will be added. I am hoping to see them by the time May or June rolls around.

The potential is there. But right now, Hexeract is really just a work in progress.


----------



## markleake

Wagtunes said:


> Honestly, I'm extremely disappointed with this synth. Not because of the modulation potential or sound of it. It sounds great.
> 
> The problem is two fold.
> 
> 1) Sample import is useless. You can't even sustain a sample. Everything is one shot and off. So you have to rely on the stock samples that come with Hexeract to make sounds.
> 
> 2) Hexeract comes with all of 124 samples. That's it. There isn't enough source material to make any decent size of a sound library. You have to get incredibly creative to get different sounds out of this thing.
> 
> In short, as Hexeract stands now, IMO, it's very limited. One of two things needs to happen.
> 
> Either...
> 
> 1) Sample import needs to at least support hitting a key and having your sample sustain. That's really not asking a whole lot.
> 
> Or
> 
> 2) Many more (and I mean MANY more) samples need to be included.
> 
> Right now this is just an all around frustrating experience for me, which is a shame because the sound engine is good. The modulation potential is good. But honestly, this isn't a $200 synth in its current form. I got it when the initial offer of $100 (half price) was on, but had no demo. I took a chance. Honestly, right now, I'm sorry I did.
> 
> But, having said that, I am hopeful for the future. I think enough people are going to complain about the lack of even the most basic sample import functions and because of that, I think those basic functions will be added. I am hoping to see them by the time May or June rolls around.
> 
> The potential is there. But right now, Hexeract is really just a work in progress.


Didn't Auddict already respond to you specifically to say they were looking at adding some of these features at user request?

Edit: To answer my own question... I was right, they did: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-50-off-new-videos.66720/page-18#post-4168691


----------



## Wagtunes

markleake said:


> Didn't Auddict already respond to you specifically to say they were looking at adding some of these features at user request?



I don't recall anything being said definitively. All I know is lots of people came here asking for things and the responses have been, " Yeah, that would be great, possibly in the future." The only thing I do remember was being specifically told not to expect a full featured sampler, whatever that means. So as far as I know, when whatever is done is done, I still won't be able to hold down a key and sustain a note. That's really all I'm asking for, something that should have been basic functionality right from the start.

But, if nothing else, I've learned my lesson about buying things without a demo. Never again.


----------



## chrisboy

I am sorry to hear that, but I specifically adressed the missing loop point import and said this will be covered in the next update which we intend to roll out when the next bunch of presets are ready.

And this will definitely happen before May or June


----------



## axb312

Wagtunes said:


> Honestly, I'm extremely disappointed with this synth. Not because of the modulation potential or sound of it. It sounds great.
> 
> The problem is two fold.
> 
> 1) Sample import is useless. You can't even sustain a sample. Everything is one shot and off. So you have to rely on the stock samples that come with Hexeract to make sounds.
> 
> 2) Hexeract comes with all of 124 samples. That's it. There isn't enough source material to make any decent size of a sound library. You have to get incredibly creative to get different sounds out of this thing.
> 
> In short, as Hexeract stands now, IMO, it's very limited. One of two things needs to happen.
> 
> Either...
> 
> 1) Sample import needs to at least support hitting a key and having your sample sustain. That's really not asking a whole lot.
> 
> Or
> 
> 2) Many more (and I mean MANY more) samples need to be included.
> 
> Right now this is just an all around frustrating experience for me, which is a shame because the sound engine is good. The modulation potential is good. But honestly, this isn't a $200 synth in its current form. I got it when the initial offer of $100 (half price) was on, but had no demo. I took a chance. Honestly, right now, I'm sorry I did.
> 
> But, having said that, I am hopeful for the future. I think enough people are going to complain about the lack of even the most basic sample import functions and because of that, I think those basic functions will be added. I am hoping to see them by the time May or June rolls around.
> 
> The potential is there. But right now, Hexeract is really just a work in progress.


Thank you for that very clear and definite view.

I too have had this nagging suspicion for a while now that Hexeract is limited in some way. This is why I've been waiting to see the 500 presets.

124 samples also sounds like a very low number. 

To compare,
Omnisphere - 4800 or so samples, 499 USD - roughly 0.1 USD a sample.
Hexeract - 124 samples, 200 USD - roughly 1.6 USD a sample.

Course this doesn't consider hours spent working on the engine (Hise in this case, not an auddict original), GUI programming, additional features (8 patches together and a whole bunch of other stuff on Omnisphere).

Maybe whatever I've typed so far means something, maybe it doesn't, but for me the limitations in the number of samples and filters do not make it a good investment.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Wagtunes said:


> I don't recall anything being said definitively. All I know is lots of people came here asking for things and the responses have been, " Yeah, that would be great, possibly in the future." The only thing I do remember was being specifically told not to expect a full featured sampler, whatever that means. So as far as I know, when whatever is done is done, I still won't be able to hold down a key and sustain a note. That's really all I'm asking for, something that should have been basic functionality right from the start.
> 
> But, if nothing else, I've learned my lesson about buying things without a demo. Never again.


Seriously man. You are one of the most vocal in this thread since the beginning. Auddict and Chris have been very responsive with you, as with the rest of us so far. The first update clearly contained tons of features directly requested by the community. They could have sticked to their roadmap, but they listened, commited and delivered on what we requested. I see no reasons why they wouldn't do that again for the next update. 

Regarding your request for the loop/sustain, I recall Chris stating clearly that it will come in the next udpate. I don't know how much clear he could have been. But you keep complaining about the fact it's not there yet. Just be a little more patient my friend. Implementing features is not something that happen magically with 2 clicks. Sometime it require much more dev time and when it was not planned (like in this case) might even require some R&D that add unplanned delays. Also, I prefer to have them quiet and deliver on their next milestone quicker, than spending too much time on addressing every little comments out there. When you do that, it's time you don't code.  I feel they have a right balance on this so far. 

Also, those of you who keep saying that this is HISE, Auddict and Chris clearly stated it is not. It's based on, yes, but it's not HISE. It's not just a skin on top of the engine (like any Kontakt library out there). It's a standalone product: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-50-off-new-videos.66720/page-10#post-4155574 So, Saying Hexeract is HISE sounds like if you say that Android is Linux. It is not either. It's based on, but the end product have nothing to do with the former. 

I'm not affiliated in any way to Auddict or Chris, but as a former developper myself, who was also very involved with my users, it reminded me that you can't please everyone and pure negative feedback is quite draining. I just feel Auddict and Chris doesn't deserve all the heat they seems to get lately. Sure, some things could have been handled/done differently, but while the product is still in its infancy, it already shows lot of promises and proves to be useful in its current form. With patience and constructive feedback, you often get results you wouldn't get by simply just complaining. And finally don't forget it's also holiday time for everyone, them included.  

On that note, happy new year everyone. Let's look forward for a great year with tons of improvement to Hexeract.  

Cheers.


----------



## synthpunk

Fortune cookie say don't pay for beta ware.


----------



## Wagtunes

Grizzlymv said:


> Seriously man. You are one of the most vocal in this thread since the beginning. Auddict and Chris have been very responsive with you, as with the rest of us so far. The first update clearly contained tons of features directly requested by the community. They could have sticked to their roadmap, but they listened, commited and delivered on what we requested. I see no reasons why they wouldn't do that again for the next update.
> 
> Regarding your request for the loop/sustain, I recall Chris stating clearly that it will come in the next udpate. I don't know how much clear he could have been. But you keep complaining about the fact it's not there yet. Just be a little more patient my friend. Implementing features is not something that happen magically with 2 clicks. Sometime it require much more dev time and when it was not planned (like in this case) might even require some R&D that add unplanned delays. Also, I prefer to have them quiet and deliver on their next milestone quicker, than spending too much time on addressing every little comments out there. When you do that, it's time you don't code.  I feel they have a right balance on this so far.
> 
> Also, those of you who keep saying that this is HISE, Auddict and Chris clearly stated it is not. It's based on, yes, but it's not HISE. It's not just a skin on top of the engine (like any Kontakt library out there). It's a standalone product: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-50-off-new-videos.66720/page-10#post-4155574 So, Saying Hexeract is HISE sounds like if you say that Android is Linux. It is not either. It's based on, but the end product have nothing to do with the former.
> 
> I'm not affiliated in any way to Auddict or Chris, but as a former developper myself, who was also very involved with my users, it reminded me that you can't please everyone and pure negative feedback is quite draining. I just feel Auddict and Chris doesn't deserve all the heat they seems to get lately. Sure, some things could have been handled/done differently, but while the product is still in its infancy, it already shows lot of promises and proves to be useful in its current form. With patience and constructive feedback, you often get results you wouldn't get by simply just complaining. And finally don't forget it's also holiday time for everyone, them included.
> 
> On that note, happy new year everyone. Let's look forward for a great year with tons of improvement to Hexeract.
> 
> Cheers.



Not going to argue with one thing you've said.

Here's the problem.

$200 price tag. $100 early buyers but no demo to base off of. So you're taking your chances. Based on the description of the product, that you could import samples, I expected that a simple sustain would be basic functionality.

That is why I'm this upset. I can't even imagine what they were thinking putting out a product that features sample import in its description that can't sustain a sound. It's mind boggling.

Also, if buyers like myself who purchased in good faith DIDN'T say anything, nothing would get done. The developers would think that everything was great and things would remain as they were.

I'm glad I'm the most vocal. Hell, somebody has to be. For the most part, people here seem to just be accepting things as they are. I don't get that. That's not how I grew up back in the 60s. You expected to get what you were paying for. In this case, I didn't get what I expected, which wasn't asking for a whole lot.

Anyway, I've said my peace and I'm moving on.


----------



## axb312

Wagtunes said:


> Not going to argue with one thing you've said.
> 
> Here's the problem.
> 
> $200 price tag. $100 early buyers but no demo to base off of. So you're taking your chances. Based on the description of the product, that you could import samples, I expected that a simple sustain would be basic functionality.
> 
> That is why I'm this upset. I can't even imagine what they were thinking putting out a product that features sample import in its description that can't sustain a sound. It's mind boggling.
> 
> Also, if buyers like myself who purchased in good faith DIDN'T say anything, nothing would get done. The developers would think that everything was great and things would remain as they were.
> 
> I'm glad I'm the most vocal. Hell, somebody has to be. For the most part, people here seem to just be accepting things as they are. I don't get that. That's not how I grew up back in the 60s. You expected to get what you were paying for. In this case, I didn't get what I expected, which wasn't asking for a whole lot.
> 
> Anyway, I've said my peace and I'm moving on.



Agreed 100%. Don't move on though. Stay and help improve this. I think in general musicians are getting a bit of a raw deal price wise. Instruments are expensive. Recording hardware is expensive. Software is expensive. Virtual instruments are expensive. 

A lot of instrument makers don't get that they'd make their software more accessible and eliminate piracy (mostly) by reducing prices and providing frequent updates. Spitfire, 8DIO etc. have been ripping a lot of us off.

Here however is a chance to prevent that from happening. I agree that Hexeract isn't worth 200 USD and perhaps not even the 100 USD being asked for right now.


----------



## JOP

Just my 5 pence worth...

1. The sequenced presets should be sync to the host by default. For example, i'm working on a song and want to find a nice bass sequence that fits, so i have to leave the presetfolder, go to the ARP section and push the sync button. That's not comfortable, any other synth i own has sync to host/DAW as default.
2. Glide time/length is way to short at 100%. It could be increased much more than a bit....
3. Pitchwheel should be adressed by default (I know this will come up in the next update)
4. Some presets would be fine with a MW modulation by default. This is standard for the most synths i own.
5. The FX section does not sound like i would expect for a 200$ Synth. The delay has either no sync to the host nor Simple, PingPong, Dual, Tape etc. options. The reverb is very simple - no Hall, Plate, Room etc.
The chorus sounds poor in my humble opinion, in comparsion to the free TAL-Chorus VST.
You have to put 3 FX into a rack before you can add phase, why?
6. Only 6 different filter in a 200$ instrument isn't what you call 'another diamond' for me.
7. What Wagtunes mentioned.

I hope that the developers take this as a constructive feedback and make Hexeract a real next-generation-synth.
All in all Hexeract seems to be released too early, as a legal customer i would have expected way more presets and a complete manual from the beginning. A demo version download could have been a better decision to avoid unhappy customers, like me. Now i can only hope for the next update and will be patient.....


----------



## puremusic

chrisboy said:


> Well this requires a rather large rewrite of the engine, so it's not something you can expect in the near future, but I definitely have plans on adding this at some time - I've been toying around with the idea of getting a Seaboard Blocks myself and then I'll definitely want to use HEXERACT with it



I just picked up a Seaboard Rise 25. Instant fun out of the box, and sits easily on my lap. The control over each note's expression is priceless.  If I have any regrets it's not getting one sooner or perhaps the 49 instead. I think it would work great with Hexaract with a little bit of integration. Get one soon if you can!


----------



## chrisboy

Hi JOP,

thanks for the feedback. This is quite an extensive list 

1. Yeah, that should be changed indeed. There is also a known issue that the sync to host value is not being restored correctly. However for some patches it is crucial to know for which tempo they are designed.
2. Yup.
3. Yup.
4. We'll try to add more MIDI mappings to the presets (this is why there is the Notes tab in the preset browser so that the user can see which presets have which MIDI mapping).
5. I try to add some tempo syncing to the Delay. It's not a problem of the actual effect (actually the module can already be tempo synced), it's more how to embed this in the dynamic rack system of HEXERACT.
The reason why you can only put the Phaser into the 4th slot is because you can modulate their frequency using the modulators from the main page, and it heavily simplifies the architecture when this connection is hardwired to the 4th slot. However you don't need to put three FX into it before, just use the 4th slot, the ones before can stay empty 
6. Noted. What kind of filters are you missing the most?
7. https://github.com/christophhart/HISE/commit/f65bb1591df55a6129bbb8f68d52c73c1e49b749


----------



## JOP

chrisboy said:


> Hi JOP,
> 
> thanks for the feedback. This is quite an extensive list
> 
> 1. Yeah, that should be changed indeed. There is also a known issue that the sync to host value is not being restored correctly. However for some patches it is crucial to know for which tempo they are designed.
> 2. Yup.
> 3. Yup.
> 4. We'll try to add more MIDI mappings to the presets (this is why there is the Notes tab in the preset browser so that the user can see which presets have which MIDI mapping).
> 5. I try to add some tempo syncing to the Delay. It's not a problem of the actual effect (actually the module can already be tempo synced), it's more how to embed this in the dynamic rack system of HEXERACT.
> The reason why you can only put the Phaser into the 4th slot is because you can modulate their frequency using the modulators from the main page, and it heavily simplifies the architecture when this connection is hardwired to the 4th slot. However you don't need to put three FX into it before, just use the 4th slot, the ones before can stay empty
> 6. Noted. What kind of filters are you missing the most?
> 7. https://github.com/christophhart/HISE/commit/f65bb1591df55a6129bbb8f68d52c73c1e49b749




Thanks for your prompt reply, i'm happy you take care about your customers feedback.
About filters: Bandpass, Vocalic, Comb, Ringmod


----------



## simmo75

How’s the development of Hexeract coming along? It’s gone very quiet.
What’s in the next update and when can we expect it?
Cheers


----------



## chrisboy

Hi Simmo,

loop points for custom samples, a few more filters, hardwired pitch-bend along with a few other things and bugfixes mentioned here will be included in the next update that we intend to ship within the next two weeks. Also more presets


----------



## simmo75

Thanks for the quick reply.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Auddict

Happy New Year Everyone - we're well on our way to releasing the next pack of presets with the next version, stay tuned!


----------



## simmo75

Auddict said:


> Happy New Year Everyone - we're well on our way to releasing the next pack of presets with the next version, stay tuned!



I see you've uploaded new videos, any chance we can get the 500 presets and the promised finished product please?


----------



## Grizzlymv

Hi guys, can't wait to discover what you'll bring in the new update. By the way, wanted to highlight a bug submitted by a user on the Hexeract FB page. 
@Auddict @chrisboy If you go below 800 as the vertical resolution (????x800) Hexeract UI will appear truncated. If you try at 1366x768, 1280x768, 1280x720 or 1280x800 you should be able to reproduce the issue. No issues however at 1920x1080, 1600x1200, 1440x900, 1400x1050, 1280x1024 or 1280x900. Looks likes as soon as the vertical resolution is below 800, the UI doesn't scale properly.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi Grizzly,

thanks, I‘ll take a look. Next version is almost done, just need a little more time for polishing


----------



## Auddict

simmo75 said:


> I see you've uploaded new videos, any chance we can get the 500 presets and the promised finished product please?


Very very nearly out


----------



## KarlHeinz

A week gone nearly, wonder what


> Very very nearly out


 means in this case.....


----------



## elpedro

Patience, grasshoppers, I'd rather wait a bit and have a better synth.I'm sure there's a shitload of work involved.


----------



## chrisboy

Yes, elpedro is right, there were quite a few things that have been piling up since the last update and we've decided to hold off a bit and include more stuff in 1.0.2.

We've already done this:

- added loop point support for custom samples
- added comb filter, ring-mod filter & band pass filter (comb-filter is awesome in conjunction with the voice sample sets).
- added 3-Band EQ as slot FX
- added 4-band parametric Master EQ
- added non-loop & retrigger mode for LFO / SEQ
- added modulation value ring to sliders 
- added envelope graph displaying the actual value
- fixed sync issue when loading DAW projects
- added Tempo-Sync mode for Delay
- increased Glide-Time
- improved waveform display
- various bug fixes
- more presets - obviously 

We're now in feature-lock for 1.0.2 but there are a few small bugs and issues left. Unfortunately, our productivity is a bit decreased because of NAMM right now, so we need to ask for a little bit more of your patience


----------



## Grizzlymv

Thanks for the visibility Chris. I don't mind the wait. But I do appreciate the visibility. Take all the time you need. That update looks to be very promising! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Donny Grace

chrisboy said:


> Hi JOP,
> 
> thanks for the feedback. This is quite an extensive list
> 
> 1. Yeah, that [sync to the host by default] should be changed indeed. There is also a known issue that the sync to host value is not being restored correctly. However for some patches it is crucial to know for which tempo they are designed.


​Being an owner of pretty much every Auddict product, thought I might as well give this one a spin as well. After a few days with it, I should add that my first issue right off the bat was tempo sync. Not only should tempo sync be default, but as JOP pointed out, the selection is much too hidden. But I also encountered the issue of the tempo sync not being retained by the project (even before reading here), i.e., I created a project, switched the preset to tempo sync, Hexeract now plays in sync, saved the project, closed the project, reopened the project, and now Hexeract does not play in sync. Even worse, you open Hexeract and it shows that it is synced (i.e., SYNC lit up), but it is not syncing. Disable SYNC and enable again and Hexeract is syncing again. I own quite a number softsynths and I must say tempo sync is just something I've never quite had to worry about. It just happened. Same for FX plugs.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi dgrace,

this issue is already fixed in the upcoming 1.0.2 version.


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> Yes, elpedro is right, there were quite a few things that have been piling up since the last update and we've decided to hold off a bit and include more stuff in 1.0.2.
> 
> We've already done this:
> 
> - added loop point support for custom samples
> - added comb filter, ring-mod filter & band pass filter (comb-filter is awesome in conjunction with the voice sample sets).
> - added 3-Band EQ as slot FX
> - added 4-band parametric Master EQ
> - added non-loop & retrigger mode for LFO / SEQ
> - added modulation value ring to sliders
> - added envelope graph displaying the actual value
> - fixed sync issue when loading DAW projects
> - added Tempo-Sync mode for Delay
> - increased Glide-Time
> - improved waveform display
> - various bug fixes
> - more presets - obviously
> 
> We're now in feature-lock for 1.0.2 but there are a few small bugs and issues left. Unfortunately, our productivity is a bit decreased because of NAMM right now, so we need to ask for a little bit more of your patience




So glad this update is coming out. I have a running list of things, and some of them are addressed in this update. Looking forward to this, and can't wait to check my list again. Thanks for all the hard work and listening to feedback.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi rjpirch,

we've added these things:

- all mod target labels are now shown when dragging a cable. Also the sliders light up in the colour of the dragged cable to show what they are supposed to do.
- improved UI performance on OSX.
- changed the max value for the master volume slider to +12dB

The only thing left is ironing out a few issues in FL Studio, then we're ready to roll out the update. But you might want to post your list, if there is something left that doesn't take too long to implement, we're happy to include it in 1.0.2.


----------



## X-Bassist

Great Synth, though still awaiting this update. Would be nice if they added a five star rating system, any chance the new update won’t erase what I’ve done so far? Perhaps a preset legacy folder would help?

Would also be nice if arrow keys advanced preset selection. Overall some very cool and unique sounds. Thanks again.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi X-Bassist,

thanks for the kind words. I don't know if I understood you correctly, but we obviously try to make the presets backwards-compatible (so that you can load your old presets with 1.0.2) so no need for a legacy folder. Also there's no five star system, just a one-star system (not sure where you got that impression). 

We'll include a step-by-step tutorial how to migrate the user presets to the new factory content (you might have made some changes to them which you'd like to keep).

The preset browser can already be navigated with the arrow keys (at least up-down), but you need to hit the return key to actually load a preset (I though this is a bit more convenient).

Let me know if you've got more questions.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

chrisboy said:


> Let me know if you've got more questions.



Yes: when???


----------



## chrisboy

Soon 

Jokes aside, it's almost ready and we've sent it to a few curious customers already. If you're interested, PM me your email address and I'll send you the link to the preliminary update.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

chrisboy said:


> Soon
> 
> Jokes aside, it's almost ready and we've sent it to a few curious customers already. If you're interested, PM me your email address and I'll send you the link to the preliminary update.


Done — thanks!


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> Hi rjpirch,
> 
> we've added these things:
> 
> - all mod target labels are now shown when dragging a cable. Also the sliders light up in the colour of the dragged cable to show what they are supposed to do.
> - improved UI performance on OSX.
> - changed the max value for the master volume slider to +12dB
> 
> The only thing left is ironing out a few issues in FL Studio, then we're ready to roll out the update. But you might want to post your list, if there is something left that doesn't take too long to implement, we're happy to include it in 1.0.2.




My apologies for getting back a week late. I will post my list. Some of these may have been addressed so here they are:


Save ADSR and AHDSR parameters / Copy

Save Arp patterns / Ability to type values

Arp Seq - ability to reset quickly all step values with master reset ( this may be already included, therefore it is operator error on my part )

Add Noise Generator?

Ability to see shape of AHDSR envelope ?



Like I said these are a few things I noticed / picked up on on my travels. Some of them may simply be operator error. Either way I wanted to throw them out there and keep the feedback train rolling!


----------



## chrisboy

Thanks for the list.

- Ability to see shape of AHDSR envelope
- Ability to type values (Shift click on any knob)

These two are included in 1.0.2 (however Shift click doesn't work on the ARP Sliders yet). The rest might follow. Until then you can fake a noise generator by just loading a noise sample into the custom sample player


----------



## rjpirch

chrisboy said:


> Thanks for the list.
> 
> - Ability to see shape of AHDSR envelope
> - Ability to type values (Shift click on any knob)
> 
> These two are included in 1.0.2 (however Shift click doesn't work on the ARP Sliders yet). The rest might follow. Until then you can fake a noise generator by just loading a noise sample into the custom sample player




Thanks for the quick response, better than my week long reply!


----------



## X-Bassist

chrisboy said:


> Hi X-Bassist,
> 
> thanks for the kind words. I don't know if I understood you correctly, but we obviously try to make the presets backwards-compatible (so that you can load your old presets with 1.0.2) so no need for a legacy folder. Also there's no five star system, just a one-star system (not sure where you got that impression).
> 
> We'll include a step-by-step tutorial how to migrate the user presets to the new factory content (you might have made some changes to them which you'd like to keep).
> 
> The preset browser can already be navigated with the arrow keys (at least up-down), but you need to hit the return key to actually load a preset (I though this is a bit more convenient).
> 
> Let me know if you've got more questions.



Thanks for the reply. I was actually hoping you could change it to a 5 star system in a future update (like Omni). Once you have more presets and expansion packs, a one star system will seem kind of silly. There are some wonderfully original presets already and I'm sure there will be many more in the update.

In many synths the arrow keys will advance to the next preset (without having to hit return) which I find much more convienent for browsing sounds, since one had has to be playing the keys.

Thanks again and really looking forward to the update.


----------



## KarlHeinz

My personal birthday version (22.02.2018), how great is this .

Already unpacked my present, now I am gonna play with it


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> My personal birthday version (22.02.2018), how great is this .
> 
> Already unpacked my present, now I am gonna play with it


Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> My personal birthday version (22.02.2018), how great is this .
> 
> Already unpacked my present, now I am gonna play with it


Belated


----------



## Wagtunes

I just tested out the update. I first pulled up a preset I had already made that had a custom sample.

No sound. Nothing. Doesn't play at all. So I figured maybe old patches just won't work. So I pulled up an init patch and replaced the saw wave with a custom sample. Attempted to play.

Nothing. No sound. So the version I have now is even worse than the one I had.

What a train wreck. If I could get a refund for this synth I would. Worst piece of crap VSTi I've ever purchased in my life. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## chrisboy

I sincerely apologise for this. A hot fix for this will be available later today (not sure how this could have slipped in).


----------



## DS_Joost

I have a question. I have a purchased Hexeract a while back, and whilst I haven't used it a lot this update makes me want to really get into it, as it sounds that this synth is just now really coming to life. I installed the update, however I haven't managed to come across the samples. I remember downloading it for the first time, and there was a seperate link for the samples. I reinstalled my computer, however, and the only link I can find is for hexeract itself, not the samples. Could you tell me where I can find these?


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> I sincerely apologise for this. A hot fix for this will be available later today (not sure how this could have slipped in).



Not interested. I've written to the company and I want a refund. And if I have to open a Paypal case to get it, I will. I own over 100 VSTs costing me thousands of dollars. This is the first time I have ever been this disgusted with something. I expect my refund promptly.


----------



## KarlHeinz

There should be a ressource file in the download archive called Hexeract Resources 1.0.0.hr1, I think this one contains the samples. But as far as I understand there has nothing changed with the samples so you only have to install the app AND the new presets. Its not really clear description in the short update txt, I was wondering cause I did not have the new presets but then I searched my way threw manual/update txt and now I am fine. The whole installation process is not that straightfoward and now that already some month past I must admit I did not remember well but update should be easy: 1. install installer 1.02 2. install the new presets in the app. That only counts if you dont have your own presets with custom samples, but this case is described in the updated txt. Hope I get it all right, at least worked for me.


----------



## Wagtunes

KarlHeinz said:


> There should be a ressource file in the download archive called Hexeract Resources 1.0.0.hr1, I think this one contains the samples. But as far as I understand there has nothing changed with the samples so you only have to install the app AND the new presets. Its not really clear description in the short update txt, I was wondering cause I did not have the new presets but then I searched my way threw manual/update txt and now I am fine. The whole installation process is not that straightfoward and now that already some month past I must admit I did not remember well but update should be easy: 1. install installer 1.02 2. install the new presets in the app. That only counts if you dont have your own presets with custom samples, but this case is described in the updated txt. Hope I get it all right, at least worked for me.



Have you tried importing your own custom samples? If you do, they don't play. Everybody I have spoken to so far has had the same problem. I am done waiting for them to get this thing right.


----------



## KarlHeinz

No, that was just a reply to the question from DS_Joost in case of installation. Have not tried the import so far but the bug is approved from chrisboy and they already announced a hotfix today. Of course its annoying but I am sure now after all that work has gone into the update they will really fix this one soon.


----------



## Auddict

So sorry for the last minute bug which annoyingly, after all the hard work, slipped into the final build after a few tweaks. We are releasing a fix for this today, everyone will automatically get download links as with the last update!


----------



## elpedro

chrisboy said:


> I sincerely apologise for this. A hot fix for this will be available later today (not sure how this could have slipped in).


Hi guys, Just one little problem for me, in standalone mode,I can't get the ASIO driver to work, it gives me a "can't find ASIO device "error.My interface is a focusrite clarett 2pre USB.Running WIN10 Pro.I have not had time to play with it otherwise, but it's sounding good.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi elpedro,

are you using the focusrite driver or ASIO4All? We've heard a few issues with ASIO and it in most cases it is related to a focusrite device.

@Wagtunes: You'll get your refund, no worries. But please watch your tone, I am getting tired of your rudeness. There's really not more for me to do here than apologizing and spending my Sunday on a hotfix.


----------



## Wagtunes

chrisboy said:


> Hi elpedro,
> 
> are you using the focusrite driver or ASIO4All? We've heard a few issues with ASIO and it in most cases it is related to a focusrite device.
> 
> @Wagtunes: You'll get your refund, no worries. But please watch your tone, I am getting tired of your rudeness. There's really not more for me to do here than apologizing and spending my Sunday on a hotfix.



Hey, no problem. I am finally done with you guys and unsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## elpedro

chrisboy said:


> Hi elpedro,
> 
> are you using the focusrite driver or ASIO4All? We've heard a few issues with ASIO and it in most cases it is related to a focusrite device.
> 
> @Wagtunes: You'll get your refund, no worries. But please watch your tone, I am getting tired of your rudeness. There's really not more for me to do here than apologizing and spending my Sunday on a hotfix.


Just using the Focusrite USB ASIO driver at the moment,will have a go with A4A tomorrow.


----------



## chrisboy

Sure, let me know if that helps anything. I do have a Focusrite device myself and it's working for me, but these ASIO issues are pretty hard to solve because every configuration is different.

Meanwhile you can try to delete the "DeviceSettings.xml" file in the AppData folder (%APPDATA%/Auddict/Hexeract) and on the next startup it will reset the drivers, sometimes this helps.


----------



## elpedro

chrisboy said:


> Sure, let me know if that helps anything. I do have a Focusrite device myself and it's working for me, but these ASIO issues are pretty hard to solve because every configuration is different.
> 
> Meanwhile you can try to delete the "DeviceSettings.xml" file in the AppData folder (%APPDATA%/Auddict/Hexeract) and on the next startup it will reset the drivers, sometimes this helps.


Thanks, I appreciate the reply,I will try that driver reset tomorrow.I have recently changed to the Clarett USB, so that might explain why, it might be looking for my previous (SPL) driver...


----------



## chrisboy

Yes that is most likely the reason, it stores the audio driver name. However it shouldn't stop working after you switch the device, but I haven't tested this scenario explicitly yet.


----------



## elpedro

chrisboy said:


> Yes that is most likely the reason, it stores the audio driver name. However it shouldn't stop working after you switch the device, but I haven't tested this scenario explicitly yet.


I tried the reset and still no go, it isn't opening ASIO drivers including asio4All and voicemeeter.No biggie for me, as I use it primarily inside my daw.Just FYI


----------



## Robo Rivard

Playing around with the new version... Niiiiiiiice, I feel like Arjen Lucassen writing the next Ayreon album.


----------



## Auddict

A fix has been released - 1.0.3 which fixes the nasty bug that slipped in at the last second, causing a few crashes and the custom sample feature not to work! 

Sorry about this once again!


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks a lot for the quick fix .

Already two questions/requests:

- I must admit that after some more or less intense trying and adapting some patches to my own when the first version was out since then I just waited for update and realized now lot of things already forgotten and I am not even sure what I have forgotten and what simple new . So would be really glad if over the next weeks there could be some more tutorial kind of videos starting from very easy/basic stuff cause Hexeract has really a very unique gui/workflow. Happy about the more complete user guide now by the way 

- I wonder if you plan to update the sample base too (inside the app, I dont talk about maybe later specialised expansions) or if you leave that to the user with the sample Import improved and only add presets based on the actual sample content or to later separately sold Expansions ? As said before (dont know on which of the 23 sites before  ) I really would be glad to have some more of the great auddict sample stuff in it for own patch creation.

But I am sure after that hard work you really deserve some rest and slow it down a bit (before the next milestones about to appear )


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick fix .
> 
> Already two questions/requests:
> 
> - I must admit that after some more or less intense trying and adapting some patches to my own when the first version was out since then I just waited for update and realized now lot of things already forgotten and I am not even sure what I have forgotten and what simple new . So would be really glad if over the next weeks there could be some more tutorial kind of videos starting from very easy/basic stuff cause Hexeract has really a very unique gui/workflow. Happy about the more complete user guide now by the way
> 
> - I wonder if you plan to update the sample base too (inside the app, I dont talk about maybe later specialised expansions) or if you leave that to the user with the sample Import improved and only add presets based on the actual sample content or to later separately sold Expansions ? As said before (dont know on which of the 23 sites before  ) I really would be glad to have some more of the great auddict sample stuff in it for own patch creation.
> 
> But I am sure after that hard work you really deserve some rest and slow it down a bit (before the next milestones about to appear )



There are some videos on our channel worth checking out if you haven't already  Also - the full manual is also out - it's available at our website, dispatched with the Hexeract installer files, and you can also find it at the link below:

http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/Hexeract%20User%20Manual%201.0.2.pdf


----------



## bselack

I'm still not clear if we can use our own samples with the instrument, or are we restricted to just the provided samples?


----------



## Auddict

bselack said:


> I'm still not clear if we can use our own samples with the instrument, or are we restricted to just the provided samples?


You can import your own sample into each oscillator, yes  Loop points in the custom sample will also now be detected by Hexeract


----------



## richardt4520

I've heard some comments on this synth being hard to program and I have to disagree. Maybe it's from working with analog synths way back but I think Hexeract is easy to program, deceptively powerful, and sounds great. I would echo what some others said about expansion packs. I know that's waaaay off in the future if ever, since you guys have your hands full. Expansions using some of the sample data you've already done with your cinematic libraries would put you guys over the top and give you an advantage over other small software synth developers who could not afford to invest that much in sessions. You've already invested in and recorded the material and the quality is killer. I'm really impressed with the quality of sound in this synth and even though it has a lot less presets than many of my other synths, I see a lot more potential in Hexeract due to the quality and ease of programmability (for me anyway) which sold me. Anyway, thanks so much for the 1.03 update!


----------



## sostenuto

richardt4520 said:


> I've heard some comments on this synth being hard to program and I have to disagree. Maybe it's from working with analog synths way back but I think Hexeract is easy to program, deceptively powerful, and sounds great. I would echo what some others said about expansion packs. I know that's waaaay off in the future if ever, since you guys have your hands full. Expansions using some of the sample data you've already done with your cinematic libraries would put you guys over the top ......



Hexeract continues to attract, but I do not have analog synth background OR truly in-depth VSTi synth skills that many here enjoy.
I get great enjoyment and modest learning from Presets and Expansions. 
GREAT value from PluginGuru, The Unfinished, MIDIssonance, Luftrum, String Audio, PlugHugger, J Hollo, more .....

Like this Post and hope Auddict finds a path to ongoing Hexeract enhancements AND Expansions !
If so, Hexeract would be an easy purchase choice right now.


----------



## bselack

I know it's been mentioned here and other places, but a demo version would make the decision much easier. Is there a possibility of a time-limited (or otherwise restricted) demo?


----------



## sostenuto

bselack said:


> I know it's been mentioned here and other places, but a demo version would make the decision much easier. Is there a possibility of a time-limited (or otherwise restricted) demo?



AGREE !! u-he has many top-class synths and you can demo all of them. They clearly know how it's done safely and effectively.


----------



## elpedro

I'm loving it so far, I have not gone in depth with the programming yet, as I am just in the process of setting up my new studio room, but just playing with and tweaking the presets is great fun.I really think there is great potential here, and can see a lot happening in terms of expansions, etc.The basic software has to be right before that all can start to happen, and I like the fact that Auddict have consulted with and listened to the members here in order to improve the basic product, and as long as they continue to develop the product, I for one am happy to be a part of that.A little patience goes a long way! Cheers Auddict!


----------



## KarlHeinz

> - I wonder if you plan to update the sample base too (inside the app, I dont talk about maybe later specialised expansions) or if you leave that to the user with the sample Import improved and only add presets based on the actual sample content or to later separately sold Expansions ? As said before (dont know on which of the 23 sites before  ) I really would be glad to have some more of the great auddict sample stuff in it for own patch creation.



Now that question about expansions coming in really would like an answer for this one


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Now that question about expansions coming in really would like an answer for this one


Of course we are planning on doing expansions - not just extra presets, but much more sample data. Despite the 1GB sample size - this was compressed several-fold, so don't be deceived. It should take up multiple GB of space if it were left as uncompressed wav


----------



## Auddict

sostenuto said:


> Hexeract continues to attract, but I do not have analog synth background OR truly in-depth VSTi synth skills that many here enjoy.
> I get great enjoyment and modest learning from Presets and Expansions.
> GREAT value from PluginGuru, The Unfinished, MIDIssonance, Luftrum, String Audio, PlugHugger, J Hollo, more .....
> 
> Like this Post and hope Auddict finds a path to ongoing Hexeract enhancements AND Expansions !
> If so, Hexeract would be an easy purchase choice right now.


We have - and will continue to upload - patch building videos on our youtube channel, and there's now a full manual - all worth checking out and they cover all features and how to use everything 

http://hexeractsynth.com/manual/Hexeract%20User%20Manual%201.0.2.pdf (hexeractsynth.com/manual/Hexeract%20User%20Manual%201.0.2.pdf)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwWyUGhOfaftEQ3Ja3D2eBg


----------



## KarlHeinz

> Of course we are planning on doing expansions - not just extra presets, but much more sample data



Sorry if I am probing on this :

- new samplematerial inside Hexeract 1 development based on existing auddict stuff (to the point: with no additional cost ) ?
- additional extensions/expansion packs separately sold ?


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Sorry if I am probing on this :
> 
> - new samplematerial inside Hexeract 1 development based on existing auddict stuff (to the point: with no additional cost ) ?
> - additional extensions/expansion packs separately sold ?


Hexeract samples will be recorded for Hexeract and Auddict instruments will continue as independent libraries  The scale of an Auddict instrument as opposed to a Hexeract sample pack is not even comparable, which is why we won't stop selling our libraries independently and just push them all to Hexeract 

Loading our libraries into Hexeract wouldn't really be possible in terms of scale, as one of our libraries can be 10GB+, and imagine having hundreds of those in a single synth 

Regarding extra sample content to come - yes absolutely! We will be releasing expansion backs and further sample content, that is a definite


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks for explanation, that was to naive thinking I suppose: take a great flute sample and a great violin sample from Auddict libraries and load it into the Hexeract synth and have best of both worlds...

Of course completely different conditions and targets....

Well, I will be happy with evry addional sample content added to Hexeract any way


----------



## Auddict

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks for explanation, that was to naive thinking I suppose: take a great flute sample and a great violin sample from Auddict libraries and load it into the Hexeract synth and have best of both worlds...
> 
> Of course completely different conditions and targets....
> 
> Well, I will be happy with evry addional sample content added to Hexeract any way


The Hexeract stuff will be recorded in the same awesome places with world class musicians (where musicians are required  - obviously not if one of the sounds is a tractor!), gear, production etc!

The difference is our Kontakt libraries are days of recording one set of instruments with loads of mic positions, very often true legato, and many more articulations/round robin repetitions etc.

But who knows... if they crack quantum computers on a consumer level things will change! :D


----------



## X-Bassist

Hey Auddict, thanks for the updates and thanks for your take on a cool synth.


----------



## Robo Rivard

X-Bassist said:


> Hey Auddict, thanks for the updates. But after installing 1.0.3 the info page on the hexeract synth still says 1.0.1. Is that correct? Thanks for your take on a cool synth.


It should read 1.0.3. I could see 1.0.2 as well when I installed it.


----------



## X-Bassist

Yes, sorry, I updated to 1.0.3 again and it was correct. Could be pilot error  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Auddict said:


> The Hexeract stuff will be recorded in the same awesome places with world class musicians (where musicians are required  - obviously not if one of the sounds is a tractor!), gear, production etc!
> 
> The difference is our Kontakt libraries are days of recording one set of instruments with loads of mic positions, very often true legato, and many more articulations/round robin repetitions etc.
> 
> But who knows... if they crack quantum computers on a consumer level things will change! :D


We demand world class farmers!!


----------



## Clawrence

And an Ipad app version....?!!? Is it out and I cant find it......or are we waiting still? would be great to mess with during travel....


----------



## Auddict

Clawrence said:


> And an Ipad app version....?!!? Is it out and I cant find it......or are we waiting still? would be great to mess with during travel....


It's not out yet unfortunately!


----------



## Clawrence

Auddict said:


> It's not out yet unfortunately!


thx for letting me know....cant wait....enjoying the program....already in the mix for a piece


----------



## DS_Joost

Hey guys, I'm trying to access the download again to get the updated manual, but when I click on the latest link it says it isn't accessible anymore? What gives?


----------



## Grizzlymv

DS_Joost said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to access the download again to get the updated manual, but when I click on the latest link it says it isn't accessible anymore? What gives?



Are you trying from links in the email you received? I did download the version 1.03 last night and it worked fine for me. Only issue was to figure out how to add the new presets, which is not clear. I figured it out, but I assume some just don't know they don't have the new presets installed until they import them manually. Unless it is supposed to install them automatically, but that didn't happen on my side.


----------



## puremusic

> I figured it out, but I assume some just don't know they don't have the new presets installed until they import them manually.



That would be me @Grizzlymv thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Auddict

DS_Joost said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to access the download again to get the updated manual, but when I click on the latest link it says it isn't accessible anymore? What gives?


Hey there - if you e-mail in with your e-mail address used to order/full name, we can re-open the links for you


----------



## Auddict

Just a quick update - well into the next batch of 200-250 presets to be released!
Does anyone have any particular requests or ideas of areas/styles/genres that they want included, or feel weren't explored enough in current presets? - and we'll do our best to include them


----------



## KarlHeinz

As I now understand existing samples from Auddict kontakt libs not useable, still would be great to have something in the direction of these, preferred mostly "unproduced" and recognizable:

- (solo) flutes (transverse would be great)
- ambient flutes (native american would be great)
- (solo) violin
- (ethereal) voices
- (electric) guitars (ambient and recognizable as well to mix with some more produced sounds)

In case of ambient/soundscapes/pads it would be great as well to have some more "unproduced" sounds for further producing and mixing with existing ones

And, finally, even if already something in, but some more ethnic stuff always gives great possibilities (would love a bodhran for example for to mix in some rhythm into a patch)


----------



## constaneum

more and more reverse stuffs? =D


----------



## Grizzlymv

Personally I'd like to get more evos type of sounds. Like atmospheric sounds that evolve over time and where you can add a little edge through the mod wheel (mix between sources) and pitch wheel too otherwise, more processed keys / guitars build around organic sounds. Think post rock type of sounds. Risers and downers could be other ideas.


----------



## puremusic

I agree. Put me down for soundscape style pads, mixable and manipulable. 

Atmospheric is great!


----------



## Oliver

atmospheric and ambient


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Is this product stable, and reliable at this point ? or is it still in a beta-type phase of it's development, I read a lot of posts discussing issues, ...etc.

When will the special discount pricing expire ? I wouldn't mind buying it at the special pricing, if it is super stable, reliable, and efficient to use.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ryan99

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this product stable, and reliable at this point ? or is it still in a beta-type phase of it's development, I read a lot of posts discussing issues, ...etc.
> 
> When will the special discount pricing expire ? I wouldn't mind buying it at the special pricing, if it is super stable, reliable, and efficient to use.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


With all the stuff that happened since release, I think they should keep it at that price as new regular price.


----------



## muziksculp

Ryan99 said:


> With all the stuff that happened since release, I think they should keep it at that price as new regular price.



So, you are implying it's still not a reliable, stable, and efficient product ?

If that is the case, then I will wait until all issues are sorted out, I have no desire to deal with issues, or become a beta-tester.


----------



## jiffybox

Perhaps redundant at this juncture, but +1 for the ambient atmospheric stuff. It has been pretty simple to get some good lead and bass type stuff from Hexeract, but I thought there'd be more of the atmospheric sounds when I first purchased it. Not a complaint, though, it has pushed me to explore the possibilities further. Looking forward to the new presets! Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Grizzlymv

muziksculp said:


> So, you are implying it's still not a reliable, stable, and efficient product ?
> 
> If that is the case, then I will wait until all issues are sorted out, I have no desire to deal with issues, or become a beta-tester.


Well, I don't know what you mean by not reliable but I had no major (or minor ) issue with it since the release. There was some small issues in some cases for some users but i believe the updates fixed them. I don't feel I'm working with a beta version. Sure the amount of preset is still low, and auddict will increase it, but that has nothing to do with functionality or stability of the product IMO.


----------



## muziksculp

Grizzlymv said:


> Well, I don't know what you mean by not reliable but I had no major (or minor ) issue with it since the release. There was some small issues in some cases for some users but i believe the updates fixed them. I don't feel I'm working with a beta version. Sure the amount of preset is still low, and auddict will increase it, but that has nothing to do with functionality or stability of the product IMO.



Hi Grizzlymv,

Thanks for your feedback. That's a bit encouraging. 

I downloaded the user's manual, I will also watch some videos to get a better idea of what it offers me that will complement my other VST-Synth tools. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## elpedro

have had no real issues with HEX, just an asio problem with the standalone version, which turned out to be a problem on my machine,nothing to do with HEX, Auddict did their best to help me and PM'ed me here to offer assistance.I think HEx is awesome, and Auddict have proven their ongoing commitment to it.A lot unfair criticism has been thrown their way IMHO, when really they did a good thing by involving this and other communities in the development.Maybe not the smoothest commercial release, but the boon is WE GOT A SAY!My request for patches? some simple but really good sounds, have the right balance in complex/evolving, and simple/compelling sounds.Cheers Auddict and I hope it keeps evolving!


----------



## muziksculp

elpedro said:


> have had no real issues with HEX, just an asio problem with the standalone version, which turned out to be a problem on my machine,nothing to do with HEX, Auddict did their best to help me and PM'ed me here to offer assistance.I think HEx is awesome, and Auddict have proven their ongoing commitment to it.A lot unfair criticism has been thrown their way IMHO, when really they did a good thing by involving this and other communities in the development.Maybe not the smoothest commercial release, but the boon is WE GOT A SAY!My request for patches? some simple but really good sounds, have the right balance in complex/evolving, and simple/compelling sounds.Cheers Auddict and I hope it keeps evolving!



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Auddict

constaneum said:


> more and more reverse stuffs? =D


You can actually reverse all samples in Hexeract


----------



## Auddict

muziksculp said:


> So, you are implying it's still not a reliable, stable, and efficient product ?
> 
> If that is the case, then I will wait until all issues are sorted out, I have no desire to deal with issues, or become a beta-tester.



We've just recently released V1.0.3, and have found it to run stable and smooth - the only strange blip is this issue with people running Focusrite ASIO drivers, although many still report it to work here (myself included), so still trying to get to the bottom of this


----------



## Auddict

jiffybox said:


> Perhaps redundant at this juncture, but +1 for the ambient atmospheric stuff. It has been pretty simple to get some good lead and bass type stuff from Hexeract, but I thought there'd be more of the atmospheric sounds when I first purchased it. Not a complaint, though, it has pushed me to explore the possibilities further. Looking forward to the new presets! Thanks for the hard work.


Fair point - Hexeract is really great for creating atmospheric presets/soundscapes, but it would be a good idea to include some sounds which are like this at source - will bear it in mind for future sample content, as well as the new presets


----------



## rjpirch

Hi all. I just tried opening the updated Hexeract in Pro Tools 12.4 and I got this error. Now, I am in the middle of working, so I have not even begun to troubleshoot, just wanted to know if anyone else has seen this error. FWIW, the updated Hexeract is working fine in Logic Pro. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## rjpirch

rjpirch said:


> Hi all. I just tried opening the updated Hexeract in Pro Tools 12.4 and I got this error. Now, I am in the middle of working, so I have not even begun to troubleshoot, just wanted to know if anyone else has seen this error. FWIW, the updated Hexeract is working fine in Logic Pro. Thanks everyone in advance.



I was able to trouble shoot this issue. Thanks to a post on the DUC, this helped solve my problem:

*"In Pro Tools 12 ReWire devices are scanned only the first time you launch Pro Tools.

To force Pro Tools to do this again, try manually delete the “InstalledAAXPlugIns” in <your user>/Library/Preferences/Avid/Pro Tools."
*
Once I deleted and emptied out my trash, I re-opened Pro Tools, it rescanned my plugins, opened up my test session, and BAM, worked. Thanks everyone, just wanted to share if this happens to anyone else.


----------



## Grizzlymv

rjpirch said:


> I was able to trouble shoot this issue. Thanks to a post on the DUC, this helped solve my problem:
> 
> *"In Pro Tools 12 ReWire devices are scanned only the first time you launch Pro Tools.
> 
> To force Pro Tools to do this again, try manually delete the “InstalledAAXPlugIns” in <your user>/Library/Preferences/Avid/Pro Tools."
> *
> Once I deleted and emptied out my trash, I re-opened Pro Tools, it rescanned my plugins, opened up my test session, and BAM, worked. Thanks everyone, just wanted to share if this happens to anyone else.



Nice! thanks for sharing it up.


----------



## Robert Kanaan

Hi guys!  Got this synth yesterday. Sounds extraordinarily, behaves stably. Would like to see some ethnic sample based patches, like duduk, lyra, kora, sithar, hardanger fiddle plus - yes! - more ethereal voices. Well done! Thank You a lot!


----------



## Auddict

Robert Kanaan said:


> Hi guys!  Got this synth yesterday. Sounds extraordinarily, behaves stably. Would like to see some ethnic sample based patches, like duduk, lyra, kora, sithar, hardanger fiddle plus - yes! - more ethereal voices. Well done! Thank You a lot!


Noted!  Glad you're enjoying the synth


----------



## axb312

Would love to hear some risers, downers, whooshes, impacts etc. coming out of this synth...


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> Would love to hear some risers, downers, whooshes, impacts etc. coming out of this synth...


Also noted!


----------



## axb312

And some wobbles if possible..


----------



## nordicguy

Tried to contact support (3 times) for more then a week.
Never had a single reply.
**edit* Been contacted, many thanks.


----------



## Auddict

nordicguy said:


> Tried to contact support (3 times) for more then a week.
> Never had a single reply.


As mentioned on the other thread  please drop us a PM here. I had a check myself and can't find any missed messages. Very sorry about this!


----------



## Auddict

New promo vid


----------



## Grizzlymv

Auddict said:


> New promo vid



There's a lot of cool sounds in that video! Are they all coming from the out of the box presets or some were custom made?


----------



## Auddict

Grizzlymv said:


> There's a lot of cool sounds in that video! Are they all coming from the out of the box presets or some were custom made?


All are either currently included presets, or upcoming presets in the next 250 free update (expecting to release within a month or so)
I think the only two which aren't currently included are the big chords at the end under the distorted EDM hook sort of thing, and the distorted EDM line itself  If anyone really wants these right away, more than happy to send them over!


----------



## lucky909091

Auddict said:


> All are either currently included presets, or upcoming presets in the next 250 free update (expecting to release within a month or so)
> I think the only two which aren't currently included are the big chords at the end under the distorted EDM hook sort of thing, and the distorted EDM line itself  If anyone really wants these right away, more than happy to send them over!



I like my Hexeract synth and the sounds, but I think there are too less presets in the retail version.
Last year Auddict announced 200-250 new presets for the synth which I am missing until today...

My request:
Please do not forget to develop new sounds for this really ingenious synthesizer. The users will be thankful and you
will get new customers in a flash.

Take an example on the product "U-He-Zebra". It is delivered with a lot of preset sounds which are time-saving and immediately useful for a busy producer.

I know that Auddict is aware of these signs ot the times in the year 2018. They are working composers in the industry and I own a lot of their libraries.

But what do we other commercial composers need? 
We need fast and immediately playable sounds for our daily job to satisfy our customers. 
Please do not forget about us.


----------



## Auddict

lucky909091 said:


> I like my Hexeract synth and the sounds, but I think there are too less presets in the retail version.
> Last year Auddict announced 200-250 new presets for the synth which I am missing until today...
> 
> My request:
> Please do not forget to develop new sounds for this really ingenious synthesizer. The users will be thankful and you
> will get new customers in a flash.
> 
> Take an example on the product "U-He-Zebra". It is delivered with a lot of preset sounds which are time-saving and immediately useful for a busy producer.
> 
> I know that Auddict is aware of these signs ot the times in the year 2018. They are working composers in the industry and I own a lot of their libraries.
> 
> But what do we other commercial composers need?
> We need fast and immediately playable sounds for our daily job to satisfy our customers.
> Please do not forget about us.


Hi there,
Absolutely agreed - and we have 250 new presets coming very soon. Can I just check you have the current 250? There are - at the moment - 250 ish presets in the latest version of Hexeract - soon to be updated to around 500


----------



## lucky909091

Auddict said:


> Hi there,
> Absolutely agreed - and we have 250 new presets coming very soon. Can I just check you have the current 250? There are - at the moment - 250 ish presets in the latest version of Hexeract - soon to be updated to around 500


Yes, I think have the actual version 1.0.3 of Hexeract with all the new presets.


----------



## bselack

Auddict said:


> New promo vid



Any updates on the status of H E X E R A C T?


----------



## Auddict

bselack said:


> Any updates on the status of H E X E R A C T?


The new preset pack is veeery nearly out


----------



## Fox

Auddict said:


> The new preset pack is veeery nearly out


Is it out yet?


----------



## KarlHeinz

Seems like auddict again teaches me something about concept of time, this time I learned something new about the meaning of


> veeery nearly out


----------



## Robo Rivard

KarlHeinz said:


> Seems like auddict again teaches me something about concept of time, this time I learned something new about the meaning of


I know Auddict have a lot on their arms right now... Fixing the MasterBrass patches, as well as making videos for the new Angel Strings Vol.1 library... And from what they said, Vol.2 seems to be on the way...

But I was under the impression that Exeract was developped by a separate team. I'm not a programmer, but does it really take that long to program presets?


----------



## Auddict

Unfortunately I have to announce that we’re a bit behind with the release of the new presets. We’ve developed quite a few, and have been further exploring what can be made with Hexeract, but value quality over quantity, so have decided to spend some more time really working on things to get 250 solid presets out which are unique and special, as opposed to rushing to deliver 250 presets, many of which are so-so or similar to other existing presets 

We’re also working on a major update with some new features, and would like to include these features now with some new presets, as it seems like the near release of the update will coincide roughly with the time when we can release some new content!

Apologies again for the delay, but expect some awesome stuff very soon


----------



## puremusic

Looking forwards to the new features.


----------



## bselack

It's been quite a while, any update? Hard to believe this started as a Black Friday sale.


----------



## axb312

Auddict seems to be falling behind on everything...no news on Hexeract or Angel strings for a while now...


----------



## chrisboy

We‘re still working on the update (which is the biggest one since the release). Sorry for the delay but it will be worth it...


----------



## elpedro

chrisboy said:


> We‘re still working on the update (which is the biggest one since the release). Sorry for the delay but it will be worth it...


Thanks! It’s pretty good as it is,so it can only get more amazing!


----------



## chrisboy

Oh trust me, it will be


----------



## clmoorejr

Anxious new owner of Hexeract here, having issue with samples not installing and support ticket in. I'm sure a lot going on right now...any idea of the current turnaround for support help?


----------



## KarlHeinz

I think the period for "trust" will run out sometime. Maybe you should at least give an info from time to time what the actual status of "very nearly out" is or something like this:

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=509119

could get the dynamic and blow the whole thing away.....

I dont agree to all things said in that thread but I just agree to frustration....."Flash sale" after nearly a year is only one small example but there are so many that I cant really imagine this to become something to associate with positive feelings....next update should really be "trust me it will".....


----------



## chrisboy

We‘re beyond feature lock and are currently testing a release candidate but there were so many changes (in both new features as well as internal engine improvements) that this takes a considerable more amount of time (and trust me we also want to put this out ASAP and move on with the next projects). I can offer to the braver ones of you to send you a preliminary release candidate (PM me your email which you used for purchasing, then I‘ll send you the links.)

But the theory that the coder left HEXERACT is definitely not true, in contrary I have put nearly as much time in this update as I have for the initial release.


----------



## X-Bassist

chrisboy said:


> We‘re beyond feature lock and are currently testing a release candidate but there were so many changes (in both new features as well as internal engine improvements) that this takes a considerable more amount of time (and trust me we also want to put this out ASAP and move on with the next projects). I can offer to the braver ones of you to send you a preliminary release candidate (PM me your email which you used for purchasing, then I‘ll send you the links.)
> 
> But the theory that the coder left HEXERACT is definitely not true, in contrary I have put nearly as much time in this update as I have for the initial release.



Thanks for the update Chrisboy. It really makes a different to hear from those working on it, whether good news or bad, since it wards off speculation.  Let us know if you’d like help creating presets, even version 1.0 is fairly unique and has some great sounds. Cheers!


----------



## KarlHeinz

Hi Chrisboy,

PM`ed for release candidat, really good to hear . And to all: sorry if the info about Auddict seeking someone for devellopment has lead to misinterpretation, was only meant to say: "hey, they are alive and evrything is going on". 

Really, really curious and hopeful about this one...


----------



## chrisboy

Alright, thanks guys, I try to clean up and build an installer for those who sent me a PM this evening.

Most of the new features are not yet documented (we'll update the manual when it's a official release), but I am happy to explain the new things when something's not self explanatory


----------



## Auddict

*Version 1.1.0 Out Now!

Hexeract 1.1.0 boasts, on average, a 50% CPU usage reduction, up to as much as 80%, with various new features and presets included.*

Longer in-the-making than predicted, but for good reason; Hexeract v1.1.0 includes wave-shaping and MPE-compatibility. Use a ROLI or other MPE controller and assign gestures (slide, press, glide etc) to Hex parameters. An MPE modulator tab has been added to facilitate control via an MPE controller.

A MIDI Routing tab has been added, allowing the user to route the arpeggiator to only select oscillators, assign MIDI channels select oscillators and adjust whether the keyboards in the KEYS tab control all, or select oscillators. This feature is mainly aimed at iOS users (iPad version coming soon).

Other features include an envelope tab with more stage parameters (e.g. attack curve), a fantastic sounding overdrive FX module and master convolution reverb. Various UI improvements have also been added.


----------



## Oliver

downloading


----------



## bselack

New video coming soon?


----------



## DS_Joost

Having more than 3 instances of this plugin crashes Cubase 9.5. Grinds it to a complete halt. I was looking forward to this... not a good start guys...

It also dumps a startlog on my desktop everytime I instantiate it for the first time.


----------



## chrisboy

Oops, sorry for that. I‘ll try to fix it today...


----------



## lp59burst

I there an upgrade price for current HEXERACT v1.0.3 owners?


----------



## chrisboy

It‘s a free upgrade, enjoy


----------



## lp59burst

chrisboy said:


> It‘s a free upgrade, enjoy


_
Thanks... that's great... where do I get the download files from? I only see a "Buy Now" option..._ 
*
EDIT*: Never mind... I just read your email... it had the upgrade link in it... thanks... 

...it's early here in NorCal... I haven't had my coffee yet...


----------



## KarlHeinz

Only tried the standalone version so far, worked, but I got that startlog.txt on the desktop too. Wont mind in general having a logfile, but maybe the desktop not the best place for this ?


----------



## chrisboy

Yes, I‘ll remove that log when I fix the Cubase crash, it‘s just leftovers from the performance tuning.


----------



## puremusic

The wave shaper is great. I can tell I'll be using it a lot!


----------



## KarlHeinz

I have just replaced in an actual track out of curisosity three kontakt libs on three tracks with Hexaract in Waveform 9.2.1, no problems. So might be Cubase problem.

And I am on an VERY old i-3 win 7 64 bit with 8 GB Ram. Very impressed from this . Without comparable parameters but it looks like (just as an non comparable non verified example) it took half the cpu then fathom (and he tried a lot to improve on cpu in the last updates, great guy by the way) for example.

Thats really impressive, love the new presets and browser too, lots of improvements, I am afraid will take some time to find all of them .


----------



## richardt4520

Definitely appreciate the free update, Auddict!


----------



## Auddict

The Cubase issue has been nailed by Christoph, I just successfully ran a test with somewhere between 10-15 instances in Cubase with no issues, expect the patched version in your inboxes tomorrow morning (UK time) 

If you've opted out from our e-mails, once it's released, you can simply use the original download links to get the new version for a quick patch/install 

Thanks for the feedback everyone!
Dorian


----------



## constaneum

it's only cubase issue is it ? Does it happen to other DAW? I haven't tested on FL studio as i've just seen the email.


----------



## puremusic

I had one crash, the whole DAW went down, Studio One 3 here, but I can't reproduce it at this point. If it happens after the next update I'll try to submit a report about it.


----------



## Auddict

The update is out  You can download it using the same links already received, although another newsletter will be going out as a notification about the update


----------



## X-Bassist

Auddict said:


> The update is out  You can download it using the same links already received, although another newsletter will be going out as a notification about the update



So mad at myself for updating this yesterday. Some cool new sounds but now I have to do it again? So difficult to tell whether I should do this now or just wait to see if anything else pops up. Of course, then I'll forget.


----------



## Auddict

X-Bassist said:


> So mad at myself for updating this yesterday. Some cool new sounds but now I have to do it again? So difficult to tell whether I should do this now or just wait to see if anything else pops up. Of course, then I'll forget.


It's a very quick install, just run the exe and you're all good  A new e-mail was sent out, but you can download using the original link as well, and get the latest patched version


----------



## X-Bassist

Auddict said:


> It's a very quick install, just run the exe and you're all good  A new e-mail was sent out, but you can download using the original link as well, and get the latest patched version



Good to hear, sorry for the grumbling (didn’t have coffee yet then  ). I suppose adding the new presets was the most confusing part (I wouldn’t know to click on the “presets” label otherwise).

But most of my time was spend going through the new presets. Thanks! Next you should think about preset packs. Using outside designers to come up with inexpensive expansions (maybe $10 or $20) would expand the presets and give the synth engine a real workout (plus give us owners something to look forward to while just picking out the packs that would be applicable to our music). It’s got a clarity and edginess that I really like and miss in other synths. Perhaps a pad pack, an edm pack, a cinematic pack, etc. I hope you’re able to continue expanding on it. Congrats!


----------



## sostenuto

Maybe asking a lot, but this Synth content is not huge. Have watched all the Vids, but a Trial would be most helpful.
u-he and some others do this routinely.
Plz consider ?


----------



## Auddict

X-Bassist said:


> Good to hear, sorry for the grumbling (didn’t have coffee yet then  ). I suppose adding the new presets was the most confusing part (I wouldn’t know to click on the “presets” label otherwise).
> 
> But most of my time was spend going through the new presets. Thanks! Next you should think about preset packs. Using outside designers to come up with inexpensive expansions (maybe $10 or $20) would expand the presets and give the synth engine a real workout (plus give us owners something to look forward to while just picking out the packs that would be applicable to our music). It’s got a clarity and edginess that I really like and miss in other synths. Perhaps a pad pack, an edm pack, a cinematic pack, etc. I hope you’re able to continue expanding on it. Congrats!


We're very much of the mindset that this is just the start of things - many extra presets as well as future extra sample content are things we are definitely (more than) seriously considering


----------



## X-Bassist

sostenuto said:


> Maybe asking a lot, but this Synth content is not huge. Have watched all the Vids, but a Trial would be most helpful.
> u-he and some others do this routinely.
> Plz consider ?



With this latest update there are a considerable amount of sounds. Not Omni huge, but certainly on par with Repro or Serum.

The issue is Auddict needs to make a new walkthrough of Hexeract 1.1, just all the patches (or at least the best ones  ). Then, when another sale comes, pounce Sostenuto! (If you’re digging the new video). For me it’s got serum like sounds with edgy bass and leads, as well as some decent pads and arps. A clear, clean sound on many patches, although some may be a bit “overproduced” for me, it’s easy to deconstruct the sounds and make them simplier as well (huge advantage over Kontakt Sample Synths). For me, at half off, it was a great buy. Thanks Aud!


----------



## sostenuto

X-Bassist said:


> With this latest update there are a considerable amount of sounds. Not Omni huge, but certainly on par with Repro or Serum.
> 
> The issue is Auddict needs to make a new walkthrough of Hexeract 1.1, just all the patches (or at least the best ones  ). *** For me it’s got serum like sounds with edgy bass and leads, as well as some decent pads and arps. A clear, clean sound on many patches, although some may be a bit “overproduced” for me *** For me, at half off, it was a great buy. Thanks Aud!



OK. Not _bothered_ by lack of Demo /Trial, but it would not need to include latest Update _ imho.

Your Serum comment is intriguing, as current 50% price is less and could cover this long-term interest. Already long-term Omni & Repro User and HEXERACT is so different _ has lotsa future potential.

( _I believe we're staying on the 'acceptable' side of COMMERCIAL Thread guidelines_ )


----------



## KarlHeinz

> We're very much of the mindset that this is just the start of things - many extra presets as well as future extra sample content



I must say that I am a little sad that after such a long time for the update no sample content is added and its still the same ressources from 1.0 from a year ago. You have asked for requests in case of presets and got lots of answers on this but I would think that for some of the requests new sample material would have been a real profit.

I dont mind specialised payed extracontent in the future but thats two pair of shoes.

But after a quick look I must say preset database has really improved (and is getting at least nearer to the announced 500) and I appreciate the new search options in the preset browser with the tags. Will take some time to test the new functionalities, what I have seen so far seems nice and much clearer which is very important for such a complex synth. What I really appreciate is the level adjusting on the presets, this first load feeling of "what he says ???" is just gone, you can hear something when opening a preset now .


----------



## X-Bassist

KarlHeinz said:


> I must say that I am a little sad that after such a long time for the update no sample content is added and its still the same ressources from 1.0 from a year ago. You have asked for requests in case of presets and got lots of answers on this but I would think that for some of the requests new sample material would have been a real profit.
> 
> I dont mind specialised payed extracontent in the future but thats two pair of shoes.
> 
> But after a quick look I must say preset database has really improved (and is getting at least nearer to the announced 500) and I appreciate the new search options in the preset browser with the tags. Will take some time to test the new functionalities, what I have seen so far seems nice and much clearer which is very important for such a complex synth. What I really appreciate is the level adjusting on the presets, this first load feeling of "what he says ???" is just gone, you can hear something when opening a preset now .



I get what your saying about samples, but synths like Omni have shown new presets without new sample content can still radically increase your pallette of how the synths can be used (the old 10 heads are better than one), as you mentioned I think they made a considerable addition here. Perhaps letting them know the type of samples your looking for (percussive? Bass tones? leads? Pads?) or hoping they’ll add will help them see any gaps in the library. It’s hard for me to say there is much missing.

Though I’m not saying new sample content wouldn’t be welcome.  It’s just some sample developers will add anything to say “more content”.. “xxx new GB’s!”. GOOD content is better than more content, more can mean more crap to sift through to get to the good stuff. Just give me the good stuff and work longer on getting great presets. . Kudos Auddict!


----------



## whiskers

This is going to be a very basic question from someone who is a neophyte to synthesizers, and I apologise if this is the wrong thread, but how does this offering/product differ from others such as Omnisphere 2, Sonic Academy's ANA 2, or something like u-he Diva?

Do they offer substantially different sounds (I recognize Omni2 is a little in it's own league here) or mostly technique to achieve the sound one desires?

Many thanks


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> This is going to be a very basic question from someone who is a neophyte to synthesizers, and I apologise if this is the wrong thread, but how does this offering/product differ from others such as Omnisphere 2, Sonic Academy's ANA 2, or something like u-he Diva?
> 
> Do they offer substantially different sounds (I recognize Omni2 is a little in it's own league here) or mostly technique to the sound desires?
> 
> Many thanks



I often raise very basic questions …  
Have used and enjoyed Omni for many years, along with Repro1-5, K11U Synths, others …. and have similar unknowns with HEXERACT. 
In earlier post, I asked about possibility of Demo /Trial, to better understand what HEXERACT offers beyond what I use. 
Current $100. seems very decent cost, but really need to know beyond videos to move forward.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Of course general rating always unfair in a way cause evry user has different needs.

But from my point of view as mostly using presets and needing easy to use tweakability options a more realistic comparision would be to some late Kontakt libraries cause Kontakt is always more develloped with more and more synth capabilities. Hexeract tries the balancing act from the other side (with lots of experience as kontakt lib devellopers) and I think they still have to pay their dues till in real competition to u-he, tone2 (Ikarus) and the like. But I cant judge how deep the synth capabilities really goes cause I never reache that synth-freak-level .

From this point of view I would say with the actual update the real value comes nearer to the sales/intro prize of 100 bucks. Even if after knowing now what I did not know when buying it before it was even out (very impulsive decision mostly justified by trust in Auddict as kontakt develloper) I would have to think a longer time before making this decision again today. The planned sales prize from 200 bucks is still ridiculous from my point of view. If you compare to other kontakt libs and take the sale prizes there (cause nearly anything apart from u-he, Omnisphere and Falcon has sales today, even bestservice or tone2 with 2 for 1) I think with ongoing devellopment (and I mean for the 1.x, not payed upgrades !) and payable (</= 20 bucks) styleorientated Expansions it will be worth the 100 bucks. And on the other hand if you compare you have to take into account something like lethal (which is normally at 200 bucks and has lately salesprize from 99 bucks) which of course is 1 GB of useable samples blown up to 40 GB or whatever and NO real synth functionality at all. From this point of view Hexeract is purely platin of course and not comparable from this site as it is not from the Omnisphere site .

I really wonder how this synth-orientated sample using "hermaphrodite" construct with absolutely unique develloping concept will consist in the long run in the competition. Niche for the synth-freaks ? For the user-orientated guys like me it will have to follow the way of becoming more clear and understandable (and of course evry new preset and sampleset is welcome . I think I will love this synth if I will bee able to easyly make my first own preset in minutes saying "WOW". Good example from the kontakt site: Lunaris. I would just say it has same possibilities but actually plays in a different league like Omnisphere.

Maybe just being able to follow this interesting develloping path is worth the 100 bucks . 1.1.0 Definitely was a milestone in the right direction and I really appreciate all the energy and goodwill of the Auddict people going into this 

All just my very personal view of things, hope it maybe helpful for someone still unsure about it


----------



## richardt4520

My take on it is it's got enough under the hood to keep me happy for a while. Soundwise, it has that nice, polished sound that Auddict's other libraries have (I also own Angel Strings, Master Brass, and Master Woodwinds). It really is one of the very best sounding synth plugins I have, probably due to the sample content being of very high quality. But the presets are excellent as well and there actually are quite a bit of them. They are also varied so there aren't just variations of similar presets to make it look like there's more content than there actually is. They are all very high quality and very good starting points.

I've owned a lot of old analog synths so the layout of Hexeract feels really familiar to me. It's probably better to compare it to a sampler though, since it is a sample playback instrument. It reminds me a LOT of the Ensoniq ASR10s I've owned as far as the editing abilities for patches. The ability to import samples as well as all the other options make it something I'm never going to run out of possibilities with as I learn it. I think it's a great value for the going price, for sure. I actually think most of their stuff is an unbelievable bargain right now with all the sale prices on their site. The sound quality is as good as any of my other libraries at a quarter to a third the price I paid for those others.


----------



## whiskers

richardt4520 said:


> My take on it is it's got enough under the hood to keep me happy for a while. Soundwise, it has that nice, polished sound that Auddict's other libraries have (I also own Angel Strings, Master Brass, and Master Woodwinds). It really is one of the very best sounding synth plugins I have, probably due to the sample content being of very high quality. But the presets are excellent as well and there actually are quite a bit of them. They are also varied so there aren't just variations of similar presets to make it look like there's more content than there actually is. They are all very high quality and very good starting points.
> 
> I've owned a lot of old analog synths so the layout of Hexeract feels really familiar to me. It's probably better to compare it to a sampler though, since it is a sample playback instrument. It reminds me a LOT of the Ensoniq ASR10s I've owned as far as the editing abilities for patches. The ability to import samples as well as all the other options make it something I'm never going to run out of possibilities with as I learn it. I think it's a great value for the going price, for sure. I actually think most of their stuff is an unbelievable bargain right now with all the sale prices on their site. The sound quality is as good as any of my other libraries at a quarter to a third the price I paid for those others.



Thanks for the insight, I guess what i'm really wondering is how does it differ from the already crowded soft-synth market out there? Do anything really different or have any unique selling points?

(I get that you're not a product salesperson, and i'm mostly just asking about synths in general)

Say I wanted to add one softsynth to my collection outside of what NI has. What sets this apart from ANA 2, Rob Papen's Go2, or something similar? Just slightly different sounds? (I'm looking for something for ambient/cinematic/soundtrack use ('hybrid' orchestral music) but perhaps i'm better just exploring what's inside NI first)


----------



## Auddict

whiskers said:


> Thanks for the insight, I guess what i'm really wondering is how does it differ from the already crowded soft-synth market out there? Do anything really different or have any unique selling points?
> 
> (I get that you're not a product salesperson, and i'm mostly just asking about synths in general)
> 
> Say I wanted to add one softsynth to my collection outside of what NI has. What sets this apart from ANA 2, Rob Papen's Go2, or something similar? Just slightly different sounds? (I'm looking for something for ambient/cinematic/soundtrack use ('hybrid' orchestral music) but perhaps i'm better just exploring what's inside NI first)


Obviously it wouldn't be right for me to comment on why Hexeract is better than ....synth1 or synth2, or why it does this and synt1/synth2 can't, but I can say it does a lot of things that other synths simply cannot. This is a question that pops up a lot, so we're working on a video completely dedicated to what Hex can offer that other synths currently can't 

In terms of ambient/cinematic and soundtrack use - this is the perfect synth for that genre. Check out the videos we currently have out - there are a lot of examples of this sort of genre in there 
www.youtube.com/channel/UCwWyUGhOfaftEQ3Ja3D2eBg


----------



## whiskers

Auddict said:


> Obviously it wouldn't be right for me to comment on why Hexeract is better than ....synth1 or synth2, or why it does this and synt1/synth2 can't, but I can say it does a lot of things that other synths simply cannot. This is a question that pops up a lot, so we're working on a video completely dedicated to what Hex can offer that other synths currently can't
> 
> In terms of ambient/cinematic and soundtrack use - this is the perfect synth for that genre. Check out the videos we currently have out - there are a lot of examples of this sort of genre in there
> www.youtube.com/channel/UCwWyUGhOfaftEQ3Ja3D2eBg


Thanks for the answer, would be curious to see the video when it comes out!


----------



## Auddict

whiskers said:


> Thanks for the answer, would be curious to see the video when it comes out!


I'll definitely post it up here


----------



## KarlHeinz

Looking forward to the vid (please, not try to explain evrything in half of the time you need doing it, let
the poor old folks like me keep track on it  ). At least I managed to put some guitar samples together and even (carefully...) activated the wave shaper, so now my first preset made in the new 1.1.0. Would really love to understand this beast.

What I really forgot to mention (shame on me).


> Soundwise, it has that nice, polished sound that Auddict's other libraries have (I also own Angel Strings, Master Brass, and Master Woodwinds). It really is one of the very best sounding synth plugins I have, probably due to the sample content being of very high quality


YES, that was the ground for my decision to buy it blindly  and Hexeract of course points a ten out of ten in this competition (I would not ask for more samples if thats not the case )


----------



## Robo Rivard

Great upgrade, thanks. It's very rewarding to explore all of the functions. I was also wondering if we could expect the second volume of Angel Strings in the near future. I really like Vol.1.


----------



## KarlHeinz

The joy about my first preset was gone soon, next time I opened the project it was gone :-(. Seems if you dont tag the preset its just gone (I added a user directory, I added a directory and a name for the preset but no tag). The preset saving is not very intuitive and very awkward, I really would like a simple "save preset as" button, save the new name, done.

I have the suspicion that there might be a general problem remembering the chosen presets cause I had three instances of Hexachord and I was nearly sure I had already chosen presets for all three and now there are some strange ones but I will have to check this but my own preset definitely was gone.


----------



## chrisboy

Hmm you can browse the folder and search for the file via „More -> Show Preset folder) (it has the extension .preset). If the directory structure doesn‘t match it won‘t be displayed so maybe the file was misplaced. 

If you save a DAW project it does not remember which preset you‘ve used but it creates a „internal“ preset that is stored in the DAW project so it should restore the exact state you had when you saved the project.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Yes, that seems to be the problem, thanks for the tip to check that. Seems now its your preset . It has gone (for whatever reason) to your folder and to "synthesised". I have now tried to reconstruct and save with a tag, lets see what happens when I open the project again (now I am working on it). As I said, nice to have lots of opportunities but if you have fumbled on a presets for long and just want to save it would really love an easy way like "save preset as", done, save.


----------



## KarlHeinz

One thing that just came to my mind which might be another reason (apart from the missing tag): I have updated (latest fix) Hexeract in between saving this preset and now opening the project again.


----------



## chrisboy

I agree that we need to add a quick and dirty way of saving a new preset, but I need to think about a solution that works with the current three level hierarchy system (bank / category / preset).

The hotfix update should not cause anything weird here, all it did was removing the startup log and fixing some UI lagging issues that appeared with multiple plugin instances.


----------



## sostenuto

From your POV, is some sort of Demo /Trial version a truly difficult thing to offer ? 
I have seen many successful approaches from: Plugin Alliance 14-days, to Pianoteq 6 (crippled content), various NI_ offerings.

I have no clue how much time and effort may be involved, but the ability to use this type of software on one's own system(s) can be very helpful in purchase decision.


----------



## KarlHeinz

sostenuto: I definitely agree, I am trying it now since a year after buying it as soon as it was possible, this is such a beast, I still love it and I hate it (as you can see on my comments  ), there is so much to explore and to ask yourself: it is UNIQUE. It is INCREDIBLE. BUT: is it for ME ?

I will be honest: if I am not that dumb on this fundamental synth knowledge (and lazy....) I am sure I would love it. 

But its me as I am so thats the point. I still have no final judgement (not sure if I ever will), today I realized (while searching for my "lost" preset) how much you can do with only adepting the existing presets (sequenced !) and just choose the sounds you like for it. So you wont have to worry about the complicated things, its more like they have build SCENES for your imagination, fill it with the sounds YOU imagine. 

You cant make a decision on this without a demo, absolutely agree. But only thing I can imagine (cause you just cant criple this complex thing in anyway that makes sense in my opinion) would be a time limited demo (14 days for example). Dont know how complicated this would be to realize for Auddict.


----------



## sostenuto

KarlHeinz said:


> sostenuto: I definitely agree, I am trying it now since a year after buying it as soon as it was possible, this is such a beast, I still love it and I hate it (as you can see on my comments  ), there is so much to explore and to ask yourself: it is UNIQUE. It is INCREDIBLE. BUT: is it for ME ?
> ******* would be a time limited demo (14 days for example). Dont know how complicated this would be to realize for Auddict.



Hey Karl ! Cool Reply, and I have followed your posts throughout.
The promo cost of HEXERACT is really low, and this is not my concern. 
With all software I purchase, it will take my personal time, talent, and effort to learn how it works, how to use it properly, and to my advantage.
So far, the fine videos have not made me comfortable with how HEXERACT will add /enhance what I already know and use. 

Your enthusiastic and persistent Posts continue to help my decision. THX!


----------



## Auddict

Hey guys - just a quick note. There are more videos on our youtube channel which aren't currently posted on the Hexeract website - in case you didn't get a chance to check these out  They are also easier to follow as the patch building is in real time so you can pause/copy/continue etc
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwWyUGhOfaftEQ3Ja3D2eBg/videos


----------



## Auddict

Brand new patch building video! Shows off the new wave-shaper


----------



## Auddict

If anyone has any particular type of sound they want to see made in Hexeract in a patch building video, let me know! Feel free to post track examples/references


----------



## gamma-ut

With the pitch glide, is there any way to calibrate this to a Linnstrument or Seaboard? The default MPE patches are set to an intensity of 12st but a Seaboard hits this point at a half octave - 6.5st is closer to parity between the glide along the bottom or top and the notes themselves. On a Linnstrument, I can't find a setting that makes sense using any of the bend-range settings on the controller itself and in Hexeract other than 12st on the Linnstrument and an intensity of 3.25st in Hexeract, which obviously seriously limits the effective range.

The MPE controls and curves seem good otherwise. Accessing the curves isn't very intuitive, however. It took a while to realise that clicking on the little curve icons does nothing - you have to click on the name of the control to highlight it which brings up the curves controls at the bottom. Maybe it should be picking the first row as default and displaying that when opening the MPE window but doesn't?


----------



## chrisboy

I've just tested it on my Seaboard BLOCK, but I know that some devices use different pitch-bend ranges. Did you play around with the ROLI Dashboard Settings? AFAIK you can change the pitchbend-range there.

I agree on the clickability of the small curve icon (won't justify a update on it's own but I'll add it to the TODO list for the next smaller update).


----------



## bselack

How does this compare with the capabilities in UVI Falcon or Steinberg Halion?


----------



## gamma-ut

chrisboy said:


> I've just tested it on my Seaboard BLOCK, but I know that some devices use different pitch-bend ranges. Did you play around with the ROLI Dashboard Settings? AFAIK you can change the pitchbend-range there.
> 
> I agree on the clickability of the small curve icon (won't justify a update on it's own but I'll add it to the TODO list for the next smaller update).



I had mine set up for greater compatibility with the Linnstrument. At 48st, the Seaboard works. But the response with the Linnstrument remains plain odd. For some reason 24st mode has the same behaviour as 2st (so you only need to move a couple notes either side to go a full octave - 12st provides greater resolution). There is no 48st mode on a Linnstrument unless it's turned up on a recent update.

EDIT: Apparently a dive into the settings will let a Linnstrument go to 48st. However, I think you want to consider putting controls for pitch-glide range into Hexeract. Equator does this, for example, for use with things that aren't Seaboards. And Apple has it in the Logic MPE instruments.

EDIT 2: I think I may have tracked down the reason for the odd behaviour on the Linnstrument at 24st - a setting got changed without me realising on the controller.


----------



## rjpirch

When Hexeract was released at the tail end of Black Friday last year, at first I was like, "Oh boy, yet ANOTHER, synth, aiming to be the cinematic, ambient, and soundscape solution"

Then I watched the product release video and I was sold, especially since the soundtrack featured 100% Hexeract, no added content, just a demo featuring the presets. 

A bunch of us jumped on the intro pricing and immediately gave feedback. It was a pleasure to help offer suggestions and to Auddict's and Chrisboy's credit, they listened! 

I bought this thinking as an alternative to the sound palette that synths like "Omnisphere" "Zebra", "Diva" offer. Mostly everyone and their brother has one of those 3, (except for me, I currently do not own any of them yet, LOL) why not give this a try and offer something new sonically? 

Certain things give each respective synth its defining, characteristic sound. With Hexeract, IMHO, it is the quality of the samples, combined with the overall tonal shaping of it's filters and audio output parameters. There's a certain....for lack of a better term, sheen, the synth has, which has its place depending on what style of music you are using it for. I made a synth bass patch that folks have commented on how low, fat, beefy, and full it is. I simply call this "vibe" for Hexeract has the ability to make your synths parts richer and exciting. 

As far as comparing it to "Synth A", "Synth B", "Synth C".... I can't offer an honest assessment since I don't own every synth known to humanity.

What I can say, is if you're the type that loves cinematic, downtempo, hip hop, and ambient / soundscapes, you will not be disappointed. The low end and overall extent of the synth will inspire you alone. 

Thanks for soldiering on with the updates Team Hexeract! If I may add to the pile of suggestions / recommendations (again, LOL)

I would love for there to be some demo
for those on the fence. Whether it's a 14 day trial or something that adds white noise every 10-15 seconds, I feel the optics of this will show "You don't believe us, test drive it yourself" will gain more users, building the brand. 

Also, is there any more demos featuring just the synth? May I suggest having a competition or just a submission period of folks sharing their music made with Hexeract only? The diversity of the styles would be amazing to hear and go a long way towards showing what those of us who have it already know, it's a pretty bad a$$ synth! ❤️

Thanks all!


----------



## axb312

Auddict said:


> If anyone has any particular type of sound they want to see made in Hexeract in a patch building video, let me know! Feel free to post track examples/references



Maybe too out there but a dubstep wobble/ more gritty sounds ala serum? Risers, drops etc.?


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> Maybe too out there but a dubstep wobble/ more gritty sounds ala serum? Risers, drops etc.?


Sure, noted!


----------



## Auddict

A video zoning it completely on the cinematic capabilities of Hexeract


----------



## KarlHeinz

The master solo woodwinds flute "transformed" into an epic, cinematic, ambient (maybe with that little native american indian touch...) Hexeract flute . No example to mess with, hard to describe, its o nly in my head, still searching for it . I will know it if I found it (with Hexeract ?) .


----------



## JonSolo

I am running into something weird. Lots of static in sounds. Sometimes its on the attack and the release of a sound. Then there sounds like Choir which sounds static-y for the first second a key is pressed and then smooths out, till it is released, which causes a split second of static.

I am on Windows 10, a very high powered i7 with 64gb of ram. Hexeract dwells on a 1tb SSD 850 EVO.

This is in Cubase 9.5. ASIO Guard is OFF. Multi-processing is ON. Latency is NOT the issue...that is not the static I hear. There are no visible ASIO spikes. I have loaded Falcon, Avenger, and DIVA (known hogs) and loaded the most intense presets I know to use and barely touch my CPU with no ASIO spikes and no static.

I did this from a fresh project and loaded an old project...no difference, problem still exists. Any ideas?


----------



## whiskers

JonSolo said:


> I am on Windows 10, a very high powered i7 with 64gb of ram. Hexeract dwells on a 1gb SSD 850 EVO.




1TB, I Hope?


----------



## JonSolo

whiskers said:


> 1TB, I Hope?


Yes and fixed! Ha. That shiny new hard drive...heh.

I have a total of 8TB of SSDs but I have not run into this issue with sound in a long time. It reminds me of a bad driver in Windows. But everything else is working perfectly.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi Jon,

I‘ve found a few conditions where this could occur. Can I send you a new version so you can try it out if it fixes the problem?

If not, a rendered audio file showing the behaviour would be super useful (along with the exact preset that you‘ve used) - as long as they are occuring in the rendered output.


----------



## JonSolo

Sure! Responded via private message.


----------



## damcry

After a long hesitation, I finally bought it.
First impression was a bit mitigated...
Then, after exploring deeper I should admit that it sounds really good !
Don’t regret my $100


----------



## Auddict

New demo using some of the latest presets!


----------



## JonSolo

First Hexeract, and Auddict's tech support is fantastic. But since I brought it up here, I wanted to clarify some of the issues I had with Hexeract. In an earlier post I reported some weird static at the beginning and end of sounds. After some great tech support there has been some interesting discoveries.

The issue I am having seems to be centered around how some hosts interpret my Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 (ver. 1) driver while I am using Hexeract. For example-

1. Hexeract works flawlessly in stand-alone mode with the native driver.

2. It works flawlessly in Ableton with the native driver (this one has me stumped).

3. It works flawlessly in Cubase Pro, FL Studio, and Maschine for me ONLY IF I use ASIO4ALL drivers instead of the native driver. (I also have Reason, but have not setup my VST path to test it out as I don't use Reason in that way.)

4. Other VSTs do not have the static issue I am having with Hexeract no matter what driver I use.

5. The static sound from Hexeract even renders (prints) from my various hosts (except Ableton) if I use my native driver.

It is very strange to me. I am tempted to reinstall Hexeract from scratch to see if it makes a difference, but it feels connected to the driver, though I cannot reproduce it in Ableton or standalone mode.

The techs at Auddict have this info from me, but I was wondering if you guys had any thoughts?


----------



## puremusic

I like those new presets!


----------



## richardt4520

I've been a big supporter of Hexeract since I bought it when it was still on the initial version and absolutely love my Auddict Kontakt libraries. They sound fantastic and get a lot of use. But I've just started using the newest revision of Hexeract and it keeps crashing Cubase hard when auditioning presets in the presets menu. A. Lot. I'm not even going to spend the 7 or 8 minutes it takes for the Cubase process to unlock so I can kill it every single time I open Hexeract. I hope there's a new revision upcoming to fix some of these bugs people are mentioning because I love the sound and potential. I just can't continually waste time using it in the meantime. Is there a previous version installer out there somewhere? I'd rather roll back so I could at least get some use out of it if possible.


----------



## chrisboy

Hi Richard,

I've sent you a PM with the download link for the older version along with a few instructions on how to help me out in order to get to the bottom of this if you've got the time.


----------



## richardt4520

Thanks for reaching out so quickly, Chris!


----------



## GeneraStudios

chrisboy said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I've sent you a PM with the download link for the older version along with a few instructions on how to help me out in order to get to the bottom of this if you've got the time.



What is the pricing for a commercial license of HISE? And if you go the open source route, would you have to distribute your samples or just the source code? Sent an email on this a few days ago and didn't get a reply, this was the only other way I could think of to contact you. Sorry for doubling up. 

Thanks,
--
Andrew


----------



## d.healey

GeneraStudios said:


> And if you go the open source route, would you have to distribute your samples or just the source code?.


I'm developing a free (as in speech) sample library in HISE. It will be released under the GNU GPL as HISE is, however I've opted to release the samples under a creative commons license. My main reason for doing so is the GPL isn't meant for audio files, it's intended for software and one of its conditions is that the "source code" must be made available. Of course samples don't have source code so you can't really comply with it. If the samples were embedded in the plugin then that's a little different but with HISE the samples are always separate. The second reason is that if the samples were released under the GPL license then any derivative works (including music created with those samples) would also have to be released under the GPL, because the "source code" would be part of the derivative work. And of course expecting users to license their music under the GNU GPL is impractical and makes no sense.

The creative commons license is perfectly suited for samples and at one point there was even a dedicated CC sampling license.


----------



## GeneraStudios

d.healey said:


> I'm developing a free (as in speech) sample library in HISE. It will be released under the GNU GPL as HISE is, however I've opted to release the samples under a creative commons license. My main reason for doing so is the GPL isn't meant for audio files, it's intended for software and one of its conditions is that the "source code" must be made available. Of course samples don't have source code so you can't really comply with it. If the samples were embedded in the plugin then that's a little different but with HISE the samples are always separate. The second reason is that if the samples were released under the GPL license then any derivative works (including music created with those samples) would also have to be released under the GPL, because the "source code" would be part of the derivative work. And of course expecting users to license their music under the GNU GPL is impractical and makes no sense.
> 
> The creative commons license is perfectly suited for samples and at one point there was even a dedicated CC sampling license.



Okay thats good to know. I really want to start releasing some libraries using HISE, so customers without Kontakt can use my products. My first one would probably be free to test out any issues, but further ones I would want the samples to have standard sample licensing (rights to use in composition, but no rights to distribute them or re-sell them alone). 

At least at this time I don't care about people seeing my source code, or even downloading it and adding their own samples. I actually leave all the scripts in my Kontakt libraries open because I learned a lot of what I know from looking through other peoples code. However i'm still interested in hearing a price on the commercial licensing.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Auddict

*Brand New Video Series - What Can Hexeract Do that Other Synths Can't?*

The most frequently asked question we were asked throughout 2018 - by far - was: 

What can Hexeract do that other synths can't?

or

Why do I need Hexeract if I have synth A and synth B ... or words to that effect The best way to completely answer this, we decided, was to make a small video series specially dedicated to things completely unique to Hexeract.

These demos will be quite short, so as not to go into information-overload in a single video and space things out nicely. We may also delve deeper into the specifically mentioned features here in further parts.


----------



## bbrylow

What is the latest version of Hexeract now? I have seen the new videos but no new update emails in a very long time. Thanks


----------



## Robo Rivard

bbrylow said:


> What is the latest version of Hexeract now? I have seen the new videos but no new update emails in a very long time. Thanks


1.1.0


----------



## bbrylow

Thanks Robo - is the update available online somewhere? I never got an email on it.


----------



## Robo Rivard

bbrylow said:


> Thanks Robo - is the update available online somewhere? I never got an email on it.


I just watched in my old emails, and the patched update for 1.1.0 was released on september 24 2018. There is a special link for download, with the number of your original purchase. So contact them directly if you can't find your email from last september.


----------



## bbrylow

Robo Rivard said:


> I just watched in my old emails, and the patched update for 1.1.0 was released on september 24 2018. There is a special link for download, with the number of your original purchase. So contact them directly if you can't find your email from last september.



Thanks Robo. I will and I am also guessing that I may indeed have this. I thought they did something recently. Still a ways to go with enhancements I think.


----------



## Robo Rivard

bbrylow said:


> Thanks Robo. I will and I am also guessing that I may indeed have this. I thought they did something recently. Still a ways to go with enhancements I think.


Just click on the Exeract icon on the top left of the GUI, and you will know what version you have.


----------



## Auddict

bbrylow said:


> Thanks Robo. I will and I am also guessing that I may indeed have this. I thought they did something recently.


There’s a new update just round the corner with some more presets too.


----------



## Robo Rivard

Auddict said:


> There’s a new update just round the corner with some more presets too.


I got an email saying that Angel Strings Vol.2 was just around the corner too... Any hint about the release date?


----------



## Auddict

Robo Rivard said:


> I got an email saying that Angel Strings Vol.2 was just around the corner too... Any hint about the release date?


----------



## richardt4520

Auddict said:


>


That is one I'm really looking forward to! I think AS1 is such a great library! Looking forward to the Hexeract update as well


----------



## axb312

richardt4520 said:


> That is one I'm really looking forward to! I think AS1 is such a great library! Looking forward to the Hexeract update as well



What hexeract update? 

Can anyone tell me how many presets hexeract has now?


----------



## richardt4520

axb312 said:


> What hexeract update?


The one Auddict mentioned about 4 posts above mine.


----------



## axb312

richardt4520 said:


> The one Auddict mentioned about 4 posts above mine.


Oops...


----------



## Auddict

axb312 said:


> What hexeract update?
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many presets hexeract has now?


Just over 400 ish


----------



## Auddict

Part.02 - What Can Hexeract Do That Other Synth's Can't?


----------



## richardt4520

Wow! I'm going to have to really spend some time going through this thing thoroughly when I get some free. I love the tone. On the surface, it seemed pretty straightforward to me, having cut my teeth on old analog synths and early samplers. Looks like it goes far deeper than I thought. I'm really happy with the potential of this one.


----------



## Auddict

richardt4520 said:


> Wow! I'm going to have to really spend some time going through this thing thoroughly when I get some free. I love the tone. On the surface, it seemed pretty straightforward to me, having cut my teeth on old analog synths and early samplers. Looks like it goes far deeper than I thought. I'm really happy with the potential of this one.


We're also going to release some more videos detailing what else you can do with these features


----------



## animl

I found a new feature that Hexeract v1.1.2 can do:

It can corrupt the outputs on all channels in a session with an annoying glitch noise. And then the entire session becomes corrupt and eventually crashes the application.

Windows 10 Pro. Build 19042
Pro Tools 11.0.0
64 GB RAM


----------



## doctoremmet

Can Hexeract ownership also conjure up Auddict support? That would be such a nice new feature


----------



## animl

prolly not. they got the dev doing PR. and PR doing promo.


----------



## doctoremmet

And he just got fired. In fact he was also doing HR so he had to fire himself


----------



## animl

Imagine making it look like you have your shit together by doing nothing, and firing the only dude attempting any work? People must be lining up around the block to be the next one fired.

I wonder if it's a milestone you unlock. Like every 200th unanswered complaint, it's policy to fire the person working.


----------



## Mystic

It's a damn shame things went the way they did. Auddict should have stuck to making sample libraries because they were really good at that.


----------



## animl

Right. And now between VPS Avenger, and Serum I don't even miss Hexeract even a little. But it annoys me I spent the money on it and didn't get my money's worth before it just started corrupting and crashing everything.


----------

